# VGF Villas & Views - REVISED 07/22/2017



## wdrl

The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa has a total of 100 vacation homes:

6  -  Lake View Grand Villas
30 -  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
17 -  Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
30 -  Standard View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
17 -  Lake View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes

Each Lock-Off Two-Bedroom vacation Home can be booked as a two-bedroom villa, or separately as a studio or a one-bedroom villa.

The following maps show the location of the room numbers for the villas at VGF.  The Lake View villas are colored blue and the Standard View villas are colored green.

*Post #2 has links to photos showing views from the VGF villas.*  If you have a photo you want to post, add it to this thread and i will add your villa to the list.

When looking at the maps, the Seven Seas Lagoon is on the right and the monorail tracks are to the lower left.  The main Grand Floridian Resort is to the upper left of the map, and the entrance to the VGF building is at the bottom of the map.


----------



## wdrl

*NOTE: Due to changes by the Photobucket.com website effective in June 2017, many of the photos embedded in this thread have been blocked and are no longer viewable.

I apologize for the inconvenience.

Wil

List of Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Villas and Views*

Click on the villa number to jump to the post:

*Villa 1103*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1104*:  Lake View Studio (HA)
*Villa 1113*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Viila 1114*:  Lake View Studio
*Villa 1116*:  Lake View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1124*:  Standard View Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1125*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1201*:  Lake View Grand Villa
*Villa 1208*:  Lake View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1209*:  Standard View One-Bedroom.  Second Photo in Post #21
*Villa 1211*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1214*:  Lake View Studio
*Villa 1218*:  Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1221*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1225*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Viila 1228*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1229*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1303*:  Standard View One Bedroom
*Villa 1304*:  Lake View Studio
*Villa 1306*: Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1307*:  Standard View Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1310*:  Lake View Studio
*Villa 1311*:  Standard View Studio (Handicapped Accessible)
*Villa 1314*:  Lake View Studio; *More Photos
Villa 1315*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1316*:  Lake View One Bedroom
*Villa 1320*:  Standard View Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1321*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1326*:  Standard View One Bedroom
*Villa 1327*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1328*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1329*: Standard View Studio
*Villa 1403*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1404*:  Lake View Studio
*Villa 1405*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1409*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1414*:  Lake View Studio; Another photo
*Villa 1415*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1417*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1421*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1422*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1424*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom (Handicapped Accessible)
*Villa 1426*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1429*:  Standard View Studio *More Photos
Villa 1504*:  Lake View Studio *More Photos
Villa 1507*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1513*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1514*:  Lake View Studio
*Villa 1515*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1518*:  Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1525*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1526*:  Standard View One-Bedroom *HA* Villa
*Villa 1601*:  Lake View Grand Villa;  Another Photo
*Villa 1602/1604*:  Lake View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1603*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1605*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1609*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1611*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 1613*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you so much for the time & effort, wdrl!


----------



## SugarLoaf

Very cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## TLPL

Now if we can start collecting photos from each room, that would be awesome!


----------



## Candy Orlando

These are so nice. Thank you!


----------



## disneynutz

Thanks, great job as always! 

 Bill


----------



## DVC Dude

It would also be helpful to know the location of the handicap rooms.


----------



## SugarLoaf

DVC Dude said:


> It would also be helpful to know the location of the handicap rooms.



1526 is a handicapped one bedroom.  We were placed there when we first arrived, but requested to be moved to a non-handicapped room.  Luckily we were able to be moved.

I know it isn't much, but it's a start!


----------



## DreamerWDW

Thank you SO much for taking the time to post this!!!


----------



## gslc2011

This is a great resource! Thank you.


----------



## JustTinking

Thank you Wdrl.  These are very helpful.


----------



## wdrl

DVC Dude said:


> It would also be helpful to know the location of the handicap rooms.





SugarLoaf said:


> 1526 is a handicapped one bedroom.  We were placed there when we first arrived, but requested to be moved to a non-handicapped room.  Luckily we were able to be moved.
> 
> I know it isn't much, but it's a start!



*I appreciate anyone's feedback on these maps.  I based them on the Condo Drawing document filed by Disney Vacation Development, but first hand observations by VGF guests are a bit more reliable.*

I'm already aware one error on my map for the 5th floor.  Villa 1526 is a 2BR lock-off rather than a dedicated 2BR.  I'll fix the map and upload it shortly.

Based on the Condo Drawing document, it appears that 1102 (1BR), 1104 (studio), and 1112 (2BR) may handicapped accessible villas.  I have marked them, as well as Sugarloaf's 1526 as "H/A" on the maps.  

Thanks to everyone who helps makes these maps more accurate.

By the way, if anyone wants to post photos of their views, please do so.  I'll track them on this thread.


----------



## SugarLoaf

wdrl said:


> By the way, if anyone wants to post photos of their views, please do so.  I'll track them on this thread.



This is a view from 1209 (One Bedroom Standard View)


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

With the view pics, you've just made a great resource even better, wdrl.
Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

SugarLoaf said:


> This is a view from 1209 (One Bedroom Standard View)



Thanks, *Sugarloaf*, you are the first photo contributor to this thread.  I'm maintaining a list in Post #2 of links to photos.

Only 146 more villas to go!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Thank you for doing this.  We are checking in the evening of 11/8, and I will post pics of our view the next day.  It will be a standard view.  Hope we don't by chance get the same one as Sugarloaf so that there will at least be an additional picture.


----------



## Disney Spaz

We just checked out of 1bedroom standard view room 1327. It was awesome. When I get home I will post pictures of the view but I have to say we watched fireworks every night from our balcony. It was awesome. It totally solidified our choice to make VGF our home resort.


----------



## wdrl

DVCNews has some beautiful photos of VGF's lobby and its exterior.  Click here to see the photos.



RweTHEREyet said:


> Thank you for doing this.  We are checking in the evening of 11/8, and I will post pics of our view the next day.  It will be a standard view.  Hope we don't by chance get the same one as Sugarloaf so that there will at least be an additional picture.



Don't worry about duplicates.  You can always post photos showing a different angle, at night versus day, etc.  The more the merrier.


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Thanks!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Here's a daylight view from 1209 (1BR standard view)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And the view from 1201 (Grand Villa)
















And looking from the end of the balcony around the side of the building:


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

Thank you so much for doing this! And thanks to all for their contributions!

We'll be there in Dec and I've been hoping to see something like this before we go. I'll be sure to send my view pics when we get back.

I have one question, please. Where are the elevators? Where the 2 parts of the T meet?


----------



## wdrl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's a daylight view from 1209 (1BR standard view)
> 
> And the view from 1201 (Grand Villa)



Thanks for the photos, Kathy!



CoolDisneyCat said:


> I have one question, please. Where are the elevators? Where the 2 parts of the T meet?



The VGF's elevators are in the lobby/atrium areas on each floor.  They are on the same side as the villas that end in xx13.


----------



## jamiepierce1

Does anyone know if you can see fireworks from a higher floor from the balconies of the rooms that end in xx03-xx13?


----------



## hbun04

View from Room 1218 (morning, October 29?)


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

hbun04 said:


> View from Room 1218 (morning, October 29?)



Great Photo   We Check in on Sunday, 2 Bedroom Dedicated Lake View and I put a request in for 1318,1418,or 1518.


----------



## kgeary

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Great Photo   We Check in on Sunday, 2 Bedroom Dedicated Lake View and I put a request in for 1318,1418,or 1518.



How is your fireworks view from this room?


----------



## wdrl

These photos are courtesy of *jlsmith376*.  They show the view from VGF #1417, a Standard View one-bedroom villa on the 4th floor on the front of the building.

The first two photos are when looking to the right.  They show the VGF's porte cochere with the monorail track in the background:











The next two photos show the view from villa #1417 looking straight ahead.  The Polynesian Resort is in the background.











This next two photos show the view when leaning to the left.  The balcony in the one of the photos belongs to Villa #1415, a Standard View studio.  The Wedding Pavilion is the white building in the foreground.











Thanks, *jlsmith376*, for sharing your photos!  I adding your villa to the list in Post #2 of this thread.


----------



## wdrl

hbun04 said:


> View from Room 1218



Thanks, hbun04!  I'm adding your villa to our list in Post #2.


----------



## pouncingpluto

I'm actually pretty excited about these standard views.  I want the monorail outside our room!


----------



## Luckymommyx2

I'm so excited for our stay in a 2BR Waterview Villa in May!!  These pictures just kicked the excitement up a whole other level!!!  Keep 'em coming!!!
Thanks so much for sharing....


----------



## hbun04

kgeary said:


> How is your fireworks view from this room?



From Room 1218 there was no view of the fireworks (except maybe an occasional burst - we were there Oct 27 to Nov 2); my sister was staying in Room 1225 (2 bedroom, standard view) and she had a great view of the fireworks. This is from Room 1225 on October 30, when the Red Sox won the World Series - there were fireworks at midnight.



Fireworks view from Room 1225 (2 bedroom, standard view)


----------



## hbun04

I'm sorry the fireworks photo is so huge. I'm new at Photobucket and using it with iPhoto. I'll figure out how to make the photos smaller for future posts.


----------



## hbun04

wdrl said:


> Thanks, hbun04!  I'm adding your villa to our list in Post #2.



Wonderful! Thank you.


----------



## hbun04

View from Room 1225 (2 bedroom standard view)


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

kgeary said:


> How is your fireworks view from this room?



I will let you know in a couple of days


----------



## wdrl

hbun04 said:


> View from Room 1225 (2 bedroom standard view)



Thanks again,* hbun04*.  I've added villa 1225 to the list as well.


----------



## PrincessShanShan

Checked in today.  Horrendous problems with magic bands.  We checked in a little afternoon and didn't get bands straightened out until almost 6pm.  One person in our party (there are 3 of us) is still not able to use her band.  The cm's have been outstanding!!  We didn't ask for anything but because of all the problems we have had, we were comped lunch, given special fastpasses for each park, tickets to a sold out MVMCP tonight (I was too piped to go, but the other two are there now), and best of all we were upgraded to a one bedroom standard view villa when we booked a standard studio!!!  We are in a handicapped villa and it doesn't have the jetted soaking ton or stand alone shower.  We have a regular tub/shower combo with hand rails.  Also the fridge is a regular stainless steel fridge.  Housekeeping came by to do turndown service and left four chocolate candies.  The staff here is incredible and I will be sending Disney a letter on how great the d'art have been.  We kept thanking them and they kept apologizing and saying how sorry they were for all the problems we have had with the bands.  Totally not their fault, but they have more than made up for all the craziness with the band!!


----------



## tripletsmama

We just checked out of standard view 1 bedroom 1309. This was a handicapped accessible room. This was somewhat of a disaster with DS who is just starting to walk. He was the perfect height to turn on the stove and microwave, open the oven, and start the washer and dryer. I feel like I spent all my time in the room trying to make sure he wasn't hurting himself. Since everything was lower it was exactly at his level. We should've asked to move, but oh well, lesson learned. We are now at Saratoga Springs. I will post pictures of the villa and view when we return home. Overall an amazing stay and now that we are at Saratoga Springs we are going to go to the sales center tomorrow and look into an add on.


----------



## wdrl

PrincessShanShan said:


> We are in a handicapped villa and it doesn't have the jetted soaking ton or stand alone shower.  We have a regular tub/shower combo with hand rails.  Also the fridge is a regular stainless steel fridge.



I'm trying to identify the Handicapped Accessible villas at VGF.  If you could post your room number or PM me with the info I would appreciate it.



tripletsmama said:


> We just checked out of standard view 1 bedroom 1309. This was a handicapped accessible room.



Thanks for posting about villa #1309 being an HA villa.  I will add an annotation to the maps in Post #1.  I'm in WDW right now so it may be a few days before I get around to updating the maps.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Disney Spaz

These are the views from room 1327 1 bedroom standard view.
Panoramic





Looking to the left





Looking to the right





At night


----------



## JackandSally79

Lake view studio 1414 









.


----------



## hbun04

wdrl said:


> Thanks again,* hbun04*.  I've added villa 1225 to the list as well.



You're welcome; I've learned so much from the smart and nice people on disboards; all the advice and experience made our trip last week absolutely wonderful.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Looking forward to our lake view in June!


----------



## wdrl

Disney Spaz said:


> These are the views from room 1327 1 bedroom standard view.



Thanks for the photos, *Disney Spaz*.  Your villa is fairly close to the monorail track.  Did you experience any issues being that close to the monorails?



JackandSally79 said:


> Lake view studio 1414



Thanks for sharing, *JackandSally*.  If you stay again at VGF, do you think you will book a Lake View villa or do you think you'll try for a Standard View?


----------



## JackandSally79

wdrl said:


> Thanks for sharing, *JackandSally*.  If you stay again at VGF, do you think you will book a Lake View villa or do you think you'll try for a Standard View?


.  I would book a lake view and try to get a villa facing the same direction.


----------



## Disney Spaz

wdrl said:


> Thanks for the photos, *Disney Spaz*.  Your villa is fairly close to the monorail track.  Did you experience any issues being that close to the monorails?



Nope not a sound. I just booked a std studio for next October and will be requesting the same area for that trip.


----------



## BCV23

1424 is a dedicated two bedroom, H/A with a tub/shower combo in the master. No roll in shower.

Thanks for doing this, *wdrl*.


----------



## wdrl

BCV23 said:


> 1424 is a dedicated two bedroom, H/A with a tub/shower combo in the master. No roll in shower.
> 
> Thanks for doing this, *wdrl*.



And thank you, BCV23, for sharing this information!  I'll be updating the maps in a few days and I'll add the 'H/A' designation to villa #1424.

We are at WDW right now and we took a tour of VGF a couple of days ago.  I'll post a few photos of our tour soon.

I found out that the VGF laundry room is on the 4th floor right off the atrium.  There is also an ice machine on the 4th floor.  I didn't think about asking whether there were ice machines on other floors.

VGF is a beautiful resort.  I highly recommend everyone take some time while at WDW and check out the resort.


----------



## My GSD Rules

Just back from the 1/2 Marathon.  The patio door is definitely soundproof! We opened it one morning and a drone of a generator was running, closed it and NOTHING.  
Have pics of straight on view and then towards the left day and night for both, but it appears that I can't attach them?

Thanks,
JRB


----------



## BCV23

wdrl said:


> I found out that the VGF laundry room is on the 4th floor right off the atrium.  There is also an ice machine on the 4th floor.  I didn't think about asking whether there were ice machines on other floors.
> 
> VGF is a beautiful resort.  I highly recommend everyone take some time while at WDW and check out the resort.



Didn't see the laundry room but the ice machine and trash receptacles were right around the corner from our villa. Ice machine came in handy our first night when our refrig refused to make ice.

Enjoy the rest of your WDW trip.


----------



## DVCmember1992

We stayed in 1607 last week.  It's a standard view and was fabulous!  We faced the main building, the beach and beach pool, covered walkway and the fountain.  We could also see the beach and the lake.  Plus the monorail.  I was concerned with the standard view but it turned out great!!


----------



## wdrl

Here is a map showing the VGF building and its parking lot.

On the map, the Villas' parking lot is below the Health Club and Senses Spa. The parking lot that is to the extreme right on the map belongs to the Wedding Chapel and there is no access between that lot and the Villas' parking lot.

The map also shows the path of the covered walkway from the Villas to the main Grand Floridian Resort building. The path goes to GF's porte cochere. The bus stops for the GF are just beyond the porte cochere to the left. 

Guests can also walk to the main Grand Floridian Building by walking through the Beaches pool area.  In fact, if you wanted to get to the Monorail Station with as short of walk as possible, it might make more sense to walk through the pool area and enter the GF from its side rather than going to the main entrance.


----------



## kgeary

Does anyone know if the lake view has any view of the nightly water pageant? Also has anyone ordered room service?  If so from where?


----------



## ttepsich

We stayed in room 1429 standard view studio Nov 15-18. All I can say is WOW, WOW, WOW.  Our view was BEAUTIFUL.  The room was the last one closest to the monorail.  Our room overlooked the fountain. The GF pool and main GF building was just beyond.  Initially, I thought I wanted a lower numbered room because it would be closer to the pool and main building and thus a shorter walk.  The walk was very easy and not an issue.  If we stay there again, I will "request" that same section. My husband didn't know where we were staying until we got in line for ME. We are BCV owners and the family doesn't want to stay anywhere else.  I kept telling him we couldn't get a reservation there and to just keep an open mind and think of our weekend get-a-way (just the two of us) as an adventure. He thought the "adventure" was going to be BWV.  He seemed just a little disappointed when we got on ME.  Well, by the time we checked in in the main GF lobby and got to our room, he was talking about when we could stay there again.  I hate to say it, but we didn't miss BCV.  This summer we will try to do a split stay BCV / VGF if I can snag a room here.  If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.  I could go on and on and on about how much we loved it !!!


----------



## NoleFan

Reading all this is getting me even more excited about our December stay at vgf


----------



## ttepsich

NoleFan said:


> Reading all this is getting me even more excited about our December stay at vgf



Being a BCV/BWV owner, I can't wait to see how you like VGF.  Please keep us posted.  I'm sure you'll have a GREAT time.


----------



## GiantsNiners11

This is awesome! Thanks!


----------



## NoleFan

ttepsich said:


> Being a BCV/BWV owner, I can't wait to see how you like VGF.  Please keep us posted.  I'm sure you'll have a GREAT time.



I can't wait to see how we like it, too! We are doing split stay vwl & vgf. Originally, was booked @ blt & a night at vgf opened up & could not pass it up. 

We like bcv for summer (Sab) & bwv rest of year. We are going mid December & will post when we return.


----------



## dors316

DVCmember1992 said:
			
		

> We stayed in 1607 last week.  It's a standard view and was fabulous!  We faced the main building, the beach and beach pool, covered walkway and the fountain.  We could also see the beach and the lake.  Plus the monorail.  I was concerned with the standard view but it turned out great!!



Do you have any pics?


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

How can i request certain rooms? I know I cant request a specific room. But how can I let them know where I would like to be?  Call?  Ive already checked in online and gave them on upper floor preference, but Id like to not stay in one of the front facing standard rooms.  Thanks!


----------



## Sammie

JackandSally79 said:


> Lake view studio 1414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Great view from this room.


----------



## barrysprot36

Sammie said:


> Great view from this room.



I will be very happy if we get that room in May


----------



## JustTinking

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> How can i request certain rooms? I know I cant request a specific room. But how can I let them know where I would like to be?  Call?  Ive already checked in online and gave them on upper floor preference, but Id like to not stay in one of the front facing standard rooms.  Thanks!



You can call MS with a special room request, or you can use the MS email link on the DVC site. They will take a few days to respond that they have your request, will do what they can, but no guarantees.  You can find the email link on the Upcoming Vacations page, under the My Vacations tab.


----------



## wdrl

During our recent trip to Walt Disney World, we stopped by the Villas at Grand Floridian and toured the resort.  There was a DVC Advanced Sales Associate in the lobby who was more than happy to show us a villa.

Villa 1114 -Lake View Studio

This studio is located on the first floor and has a view facing northeast toward the Magic Kingdom.











One of the early comments about the VGF studios was that there was very little storage space in the studios.  There are no storage drawers in the VGF TV armoire because it houses the pull out murphy bed.  DVD has tried to correct the situation by putting two large drawers underneath the bed.  Unfortunately, only one of the two drawers is usable.  The second drawer can only be opened out a few inches because it is blocked by the nightstand.






In addition to the drawers, there is space underneath the bed to store luggage.  There is a sliding panel at the foot of the bed to get access to the additional storage space.  Here is a photo with the sliding panel partially open.


----------



## wdrl

During our visit to VGF, we also toured villa 1116, a Lake View one-bedroom villa which is attached to the studio in villa 1114.  Together, villas 1114 and 1116 make up a Lake View lock-off two-bedroom vacation home.

Villa 1116 is on the first floor and faces northeast toward the Magic Kingdom.  It has the same view as villa 1114.  If you look really closely, you can see Space Mountain on the horizon just to the right of the pedestrian on the walkway.


----------



## wdrl

Courtesy of *BCV23*, here are some photos of villa 1424, a Standard View two-bedroom villa.  It is on the fourth floor overlooking  VGF's porte cochere and is a handicapped accessible villa.

Looking to the left:






Looking to the right:






Balcony for villa 1424:






Bathroom:






Thanks for sharing the photos, *BCV23*!


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for such a helpful thread! I was lucky enough to get a 1 BR HA room for May/June next year. Supposedly we have a roll in shower. Can anyone tell me if it has the Jacuzzi tub? I will be very upset if I don't get my tub at DVC!

Thanks for the room pics as well! I'd love to see more, especially of the H/A rooms!


----------



## SFD998

We checked out of room 1404 today. It is a lake view studio. Nice view of the Wedding Pavilion, the Polynesian, the Contemporary and BLT. I'll post pics when we get back. Now off to BLT.


----------



## wdrl

Located on the first floor, Villas #1113 and #1125 are both dedicated two-bedrooms and classified as Standard View.  The villas are located on either side of the VGF's side entrance that guests use to take the walkway to the Grand Floridian Resort. 

View from the walkway looking toward the VGF building.  Villa #1113 is on the left side and Villa #1125 is on the right, closest to the entrance.






Given how close each villa is to the entrance and walkway, there are privacy walls that shield the balconies of Villas #1113 and #1125 from the foot traffic.  Although these walls offer some privacy, they also restrict the views from the balconies.  

At first, I thought these two villas probably have the most restricted views of all the villas at VGF.  However, Disneyfn420 has shared some photos of her view from villa #1125 and they are quite nice.  Click here to see her photos.

Here is a photo of the privacy wall near the entrance.  Villa #1113 is behind the wall.






Here is a photo showing part of the balcony for Villa #1113.






Here is a photo showing the privacy wall in front of Villa #1125.


----------



## BCV23

*wdrl*, a very belated thank you for posting the photos for me. 

As for the question of storage, we were quite happy with that in our two BR dedicated. The second bedroom had a large dresser. Quite an improvement on recent Disney resorts/renovations in my opinion. 

Thanks again.


----------



## BCV23

franandaj said:


> Thanks for such a helpful thread! I was lucky enough to get a 1 BR HA room for May/June next year. Supposedly we have a roll in shower. Can anyone tell me if it has the Jacuzzi tub? I will be very upset if I don't get my tub at DVC!  Thanks for the room pics as well! I'd love to see more, especially of the H/A rooms!



Congratulations! I hope someone can answer your question but if it is any reassurance, the one and two bedroom accessible villas we've had with roll in showers have also had a jetted tub in the master. That has been our experience at BCV, BWV, BLT. Oops, just remembered that the Rollin shower villa at AKV club has only the shower, no tub at all in the one bedroom side. Of course, those villas were reconfigured resort rooms so probably had some constraints.  Good luck!


----------



## franandaj

BCV23 said:


> Congratulations! I hope someone can answer your question but if it is any reassurance, the one and two bedroom accessible villas we've had with roll in showers have also had a jetted tub in the master. That has been our experience at BCV, BWV, BLT. Oops, just remembered that the Rollin shower villa at AKV club has only the shower, no tub at all in the one bedroom side. Of course, those villas were reconfigured resort rooms so probably had some constraints.  Good luck!



Thanks for your reply!  I called MS to ask, it turns out we don't have a roll in shower, there is a lip and short step to get in, but they confirmed that there is a tub in the room.  We had a great room at BCV that fit our needs perfectly.  I imagine if you were to stay at Kidani there would be a tub and shower.  We've just started requesting the HA villas, in the past we brought our own retrofits to make the villas accessible, so this is all new now.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

I am so excited about our feb trip, keep the photos coming! I am now scouting villas 1427, 1403, 1417 and 1503, and 1517. Would love to see the views from any of the upper level **22's!  This may be our last 1 BR trip as we'll be adding another little set of ears to the family in July


----------



## Disneyfn420

We just got back from our trip staying in room 1125. I didn't find the views obstructed at all. It was fun to people watch everyone coming in and out and it was still very quiet even being so close to the path. We were super close to the lobby and exit to the pathway to the main building, not to mention very close to the beach pool. My mom had a scooter so it was great for her to be able to roll right out without going on an elevator. I don't have an account to post pics but I'll try and set one up to add them.
The room was fabulous. We had an amazing time!



wdrl said:


> Located on the first floor, Villas #1113 and #1125 are both dedicated two-bedrooms and classified as Standard View.  The villas are located on either side of the VGF's side entrance that guests use to take the walkway to the Grand Floridian Resort.
> 
> View from the walkway looking toward the VGF building.  Villa #1113 is on the left side and Villa #1125 is on the right, closest to the entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given how close each villa is to the entrance and walkway, there are privacy walls that shield the balconies of Villas #1113 and #1125 from the foot traffic.  Although these walls offer some privacy, they also restrict the views from the balconies.  These two villas probably have the most restricted views of all the villas at VGF.
> 
> Here is a photo of the privacy wall near the entrance.  Villa #1113 is behind the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo showing part of the balcony for Villa #1113.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo showing the privacy wall in front of Villa #1125.


----------



## wdrl

Disneyfn420 said:


> We just got back from our trip staying in room 1125. I didn't find the views obstructed at all. It was fun to people watch everyone coming in and out and it was still very quiet even being so close to the path. We were super close to the lobby and exit to the pathway to the main building, not to mention very close to the beach pool. My mom had a scooter so it was great for her to be able to roll right out without going on an elevator. I don't have an account to post pics but I'll try and set one up to add them.
> The room was fabulous. We had an amazing time!



I'm glad you liked the villa!  If you'd like, you can email me your photos and I can post them for you.  PM me and we can exchange emails.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

twinsouvenirs said:


> I am so excited about our feb trip, keep the photos coming! I am now scouting villas 1427, 1403, 1417 and 1503, and 1517. Would love to see the views from any of the upper level **22's!  This may be our last 1 BR trip as we'll be adding another little set of ears to the family in July



Just wondering why you've chosen the rooms you have, twinsouvenirs?
We'll be staying in a 1 bdrm in Sept (hopefully) and am interested in finding out anything/everything I possibly can.
The planning is just as exciting as the trip to me!


----------



## wdrl

Courtesy of *Disneyfn420*, here are some photos of the view from VGF #1125, a dedicated two bedroom villa located on the first floor very near the lobby.

View from the terrace looking toward the walkway.  VGF's outdoor fountain is in the background.






View from the terrace looking to the left.  Notice the monorail going into the station at the Grand Floridian.






View of the terrace for villa #1125.  






View from the terrace looking a little to the right.  If you look past the walkway to the Grand Floridian you can see the beach and a bit of Seven Seas Lagoon.






hell 

Here is a zoomed image of the previous photo.  You can clearly see a red clamshell on the GF beach.  






Here is a link to a post that shows some of the exterior view of villa #1125.


Thanks for sharing your photos, *Disneyfn420*!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Just wondering why you've chosen the rooms you have, twinsouvenirs?
> We'll be staying in a 1 bdrm in Sept (hopefully) and am interested in finding out anything/everything I possibly can.
> The planning is just as exciting as the trip to me!



I totally agree regarding the planning  It's like getting to enjoy the trip in advance in many different iterations. 1st, I like to be high up. Second, the **27's appear to have views of the fireworks! The **17 units seem to have a bit of poly view and perhaps even some wedding pavillion view. The **03 units have a view of the grand floridian resort area it looks like. I could be totally off base but these all look like the best to me  Let me know what you think!


----------



## Disneyfn420

I was asked a few questions about my stay so figured I'd post here:

"Now that you have visited VGF, do you think you'll go back?  Do you think you'll request a Standard View again, or do you think you'll try a Lake View next time?"

I'd love to go back to the VGF. I don't have that many points, 130 per year so I can't go every year if we want to do the 2BR but if I have the points and I can get a room there I'd definitely stay there again. Loved being so close to the MK and I love being at the GF at Christmas time...so beautiful! 


I was fine with the standard view. I'm not in the room that much to pay the extra points for the lake view. I forgot to mention you can see the fireworks from our view as well. I wasn't in the room for them by my parents saw them. The one night I was around during that time we went to Gasparilla Grill to eat and watch them. Great view of them from there!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

twinsouvenirs said:


> I totally agree regarding the planning  It's like getting to enjoy the trip in advance in many different iterations. 1st, I like to be high up. Second, the **27's appear to have views of the fireworks! The **17 units seem to have a bit of poly view and perhaps even some wedding pavillion view. The **03 units have a view of the grand floridian resort area it looks like. I could be totally off base but these all look like the best to me  Let me know what you think!



Thank you for sharing your thoughts.  I still have a couple months before I can reserve, then 7 more until we get there.  Will come back (with pics) to let everyone know how we fared.
Have a wonderful time!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Pics of lakeview studio 1514 and view from Pinkocto on this trip report:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50268624&posted=1#post50268624


----------



## wdrl

Courtesy of *disneynutz*, here are some photos of the view from villa #1208, a Lake View one-bedroom villa on the second floor.

Looking straight ahead at the Seven Seas Lagoon.  If you look closely, you can see some of the construction being done at the Polynesian Resort for DVC bungalows.






Looking toward the right.  The Wedding Pavilion is to the left.






Looking to the far right.






Looking to the left.  The Contemporary Resort and the very top of Bay Lake Tower can be seen on the horizon.






The balcony for villa #1208.






Thanks for sharing your photos, *disneynutz*!


----------



## lovegrumpy

We are first time dvc owners and the GFV is are home resort. Just bought on Saturday and so excited to finally stay at the GF.


----------



## LauraLea

Just got back last week from a 2 night stay in room 1308.  Same views as disneynutz has for 1208, but on the 3rd floor we could also see the roof of the WL.  

Most of the Disney resorts take extreme efforts to immerse you into only that resort's theme and avoids views of other resorts.  I actually enjoyed being on the lake and able to see the other resorts.  It may not have been an exclusive Main Street Victorian theme, but it did make you feel as if you were immersed into a Magic Kingdom community.

Oh, and this room has a view of the Water Pageant

Laura


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Does anyone know what the fax number for the villas is to make room requests?


----------



## disneynutz

twinsouvenirs said:


> Does anyone know what the fax number for the villas is to make room requests?



The resorts stopped accepting faxed room requests several years ago. DVC room requests should be added to the reservation through MS.

 Bill


----------



## twinsouvenirs

disneynutz said:


> The resorts stopped accepting faxed room requests several years ago. DVC room requests should be added to the reservation through MS.
> 
> Bill



Your answer matches Member Services  Good--I was worried they were buffaloing me. I made the requests through MS. She was great. I basically gave her 3 room numbers on each of the top three floors... she said "of course, we do not guarantee room requests, but you have given them plenty to work with..."

So far I have had outstanding experiences with MS... hoping that continues. Even if I don't get the request, very good service.


----------



## disneynutz

twinsouvenirs said:


> Your answer matches Member Services  Good--I was worried they were buffaloing me. I made the requests through MS. She was great. I basically gave her 3 room numbers on each of the top three floors... she said "of course, we do not guarantee room requests, but you have given them plenty to work with..."
> 
> So far I have had outstanding experiences with MS... hoping that continues. Even if I don't get the request, very good service.



A couple of thoughts. 

If this is for VGF, it is such a small resort, getting requests will be difficult and the views don't change much from room to room on each side of the building.

We requested an upper floor and ended up on the 2nd floor.

I find that requests sent through the contact form on the member website tend to have less mistakes.

 Bill


----------



## twinsouvenirs

disneynutz said:


> I find that requests sent through the contact form on the member website tend to have less mistakes.
> 
> Bill



Thank you Bill--is this just the general contact form, or the check in contact?


----------



## disneynutz

twinsouvenirs said:


> Thank you Bill--is this just the general contact form, or the check in contact?



General contact, the online check in wasn't designed for DVC, it is for Disney's regular cash room guests and DVC just added the functionality to their website. The fixed requests don't often match what's available at the DVC resort.

I don't find requests getting matched more often one way or the other and on occasion, the line for online check ins was longer than the regular line.

At VGF I did online check in and I still had a delay because nothing was made up in advance, I still had to correct my info, get keys made, get MB's checked, put my pin back in, give her my CC for room charging, and ask for the DVC perks info. This was at the GF because we came in via DME.

At VGF they had plenty of people standing around asking if they could help you but it seemed like they were taught to ask but not how to really help.

 Bill


----------



## MrShiny

Night view from 1303 (1 bedroom, standard):


----------



## wdrl

MrShiny said:


> Night view from 1303 (1 bedroom, standard):




Thanks, MrShiny, for posting your photo.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

disneynutz said:


> At VGF I did online check in and I still had a delay because nothing was made up in advance, I still had to correct my info, get keys made, get MB's checked, put my pin back in, give her my CC for room charging, and ask for the DVC perks info.   Bill


    By the dvc perks info do you mean a printout of portable perks, or actually coding your mb to recognize your entitlement to perks as a dvc member?


----------



## disneynutz

twinsouvenirs said:


> By the dvc perks info do you mean a printout of portable perks, or actually coding your mb to recognize your entitlement to perks as a dvc member?



Portable Perks, they used to include them in the folder, the last few trips we had to ask for them.

It would be nice if they coded your account as a DVC Member and automatically gave you a discount but I don't see that happening. My guess is they hope that you forget to ask.

 Bill


----------



## Hulles

Still waiting on some photos from a Standard View Studio.   We will be staying there this coming June.  So far the resort looks great from the photos though


----------



## Snurk71

Hulles said:
			
		

> Still waiting on some photos from a Standard View Studio.   We will be staying there this coming June.  So far the resort looks great from the photos though



I have a panorama from 1105 (first floor standard studio), but can't post pics from my phone using the Disboards app.


----------



## Donna M

disneynutz said:


> Portable Perks, they used to include them in the folder, the last few trips we had to ask for them.
> 
> It would be nice if they coded your account as a DVC Member and automatically gave you a discount but I don't see that happening. *My guess is they hope tha**t you forget to ask.*
> 
> Bill



That's what happened on our last trip.


----------



## ercrbc

We just checked out of a Standard View 1BR on the 6th floor. Room 1609. View was AMAZING. 

Apologies if my pictures are large, I always have issues sizing them correctly to post!

During the day:










At night:


----------



## wdrl

ercrbc said:


> We just checked out of a Standard View 1BR on the 6th floor. Room 1609. View was AMAZING.
> 
> Apologies if my pictures are large, I always have issues sizing them correctly to post!



Thanks for the photos, *ercrbc*!  These are the first photos on the thread from VGF's top floor.  It looks like you had a great view from your villa.

Don't apologize for the photos being too large.  I'd rather see photos that are too large than way too small.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Beautiful pics, ercrbc! Thanks.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

OMG, I desperately want that unit for our Feb trip


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Top of the castle





Also, I've never seen the EWP so up-close! Great View of it even from the balcony


----------



## wdrl

Thanks for the photos, *Mommy2TwoMickeys*.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Just added an extra night and a request for #1609


----------



## taramesu

Here are a few pictures of Wishes fireworks from the balcony of our 2BR villa - Room 1513.  We were there Dec 8-13.


----------



## wdrl

taramesu said:


> Here are a few pictures of Wishes fireworks from the balcony of our 2BR villa - Room 1513.  We were there Dec 8-13.



Thanks for posting your photos!  In one of your photos, it looks like there is a happy face smiling down on the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## taramesu

wdrl said:


> Thanks for posting your photos!  In one of your photos, it looks like there is a happy face smiling down on the Magic Kingdom.



My son noticed the smiley face firework and that's why I quickly snapped the photo!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

taramesu said:


> Here are a few pictures of Wishes fireworks from the balcony of our 2BR villa - Room 1513.  We were there Dec 8-13.



What an amazing view!!!


----------



## trishadono

Here is lake view 2br 1306!

Evening








Afternoon












My favorite, 7am


















We loved the villas!


----------



## tidefan

Our views from last week:

We started in 1221 and this was our view...





















We asked if we could be moved and they were very gracious and moved us to 1515 the next day. Here is the view from there...

Wedding!





Straight ahead:





Left:





Right:





Around the corner:


----------



## twinsouvenirs

I love the carriage


----------



## wdrl

I've added *trishadono's* and *tidefan's* villas to the list in Post #2.  I think villa #1221 might be the clubhouse leader in the "least attractive" view category.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

wdrl said:


> I've added trishadono's and tidefan's villas to the list in Post #2.  I think villa #1221 might be the clubhouse leader in the "least attractive" view category.  Thanks for sharing!



Gotta agree there  Sometimes you have to wonder why they didn't just turn that one into a staff lounge or utility/storage room... or even a concierge room. I bet enough VGF owners would pay a point premium or even cash to add a concierge option!


----------



## Hulles

ha! wow that view on 1221 is pretty terrible    We are booked in a Deluxe Studio Standard view this coming June.  I certainly hope we don't get that one!   Right now the only request I have in is for "highest floor possible".  I'm hoping they can accomodate that, which could help put us up over top of most of the roofs.


----------



## jgoldies3

We are booked in a studio for next November.  I will be sure to remember that room number to avoid!


----------



## ChrisNY2

Hi! I had an amazing stay in Villa 1326. I love the monorail, so I can't imagine enjoying a different view room more than this one!




The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa by chrisny2, on Flickr




DSCN0309 by chrisny2, on Flickr


----------



## bjakmom

ChrisNY2 said:


> Hi! I had an amazing stay in Villa 1326. I love the monorail, so I can't imagine enjoying a different view room more than this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa by chrisny2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN0309 by chrisny2, on Flickr



I would love that view - great pics! - was there any noise when it went by? 
PS: Congrats on your marathon run!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

what fun--and yes, congrats on the marathon, how cool!! you deserve that wine


----------



## wdrl

ChrisNY2 said:


> Hi! I had an amazing stay in Villa 1326. I love the monorail, so I can't imagine enjoying a different view room more than this one!



Thanks, *ChrisNY2*, for adding your photos to the thread!

I'm also curious about any noise from the monorail or from being in the front of the building overlooking the driveway.  Before VGF opened, some people were very concerned with the close proximity of the monorail track to some of the villas.  I think they thought it would be like that scene in "The Blues Brothers" when the elevated train goes by Elwood and Jake's room at the flophouse.


----------



## taramesu

ChrisNY2 said:


> Hi! I had an amazing stay in Villa 1326. I love the monorail, so I can't imagine enjoying a different view room more than this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa by chrisny2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN0309 by chrisny2, on Flickr



That's a cool view!  I know my kids would totally dig it!


----------



## Hulles

1326 has a great view =)  My son would love that view, hes all about the monorail   there is a studio right beside that room so any of the 28's should be good for my trip in June.  1328, 1428, or 1528 would be perfect!


----------



## ChrisNY2

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *ChrisNY2*, for adding your photos to the thread!
> 
> I'm also curious about any noise from the monorail or from being in the front of the building overlooking the driveway.  Before VGF opened, some people were very concerned with the close proximity of the monorail track to some of the villas.  I think they thought it would be like that scene in "The Blues Brothers" when the elevated train goes by Elwood and Jake's room at the flophouse.



Thanks for the comments everyone!

The monorail was no noise problem at all. We frequently had both the living room and bedroom doors open and we could barely hear the monorail going by. When the doors were shut there was no noise at all from the monorail or anything else. We'd very rarely hear people's voices when we were sitting on the balcony. So really, there's no need to be concerned about noise. 

I loved my stay, and may have gotten a bit spoiled by the quality of the rooms! I also loved the easy walk from the Villas to the Polynesian - where we went for some meals and drinks.


----------



## mikeandkarla

Are there any true MK views at VGF for viewing wishes?  It looks as if the rooms that end in 14 on the lake view sight may have a partial view.


----------



## 263a2879

mikeandkarla said:


> Are there any true MK views at VGF for viewing wishes?  It looks as if the rooms that end in 14 on the lake view sight may have a partial view.



I stated in 1316 1 bd lake view which is the 2nd from the end and our firework view was minimal.


----------



## hcortesis

mikeandkarla said:


> Are there any true MK views at VGF for viewing wishes?  It looks as if the rooms that end in 14 on the lake view sight may have a partial view.



Staying in 1514 now (studio).  Saw the fireworks from Cali Grill on Saturday night and I believe we saw all the fireworks from our room last night.  Don't think there was anything that we couldn't see from our room.


----------



## DenLo

hcortesis said:


> Staying in 1514 now (studio).  Saw the fireworks from Cali Grill on Saturday night and I believe we saw all the fireworks from our room last night.  Don't think there was anything that we couldn't see from our room.



Could you post a view photo from your room 1514 for wdrl's records?


----------



## hcortesis

DenLo said:


> Could you post a view photo from your room 1514 for wdrl's records?



Would be happy to post pictures.  Can you instruct me how to load my pictures from an iPhone?


----------



## dvcmagic

Thanks for the great information!  We leave in 3 weeks and can't wait!


----------



## conandrob240

This is great. But I am still confused by the maps in the first post. Where the legend is, is that a view of the pool? What should I request if I want even a sliver of a lake view ( we booked a standard studio)


----------



## wdrl

conandrob240 said:


> This is great. But I am still confused by the maps in the first post. Where the legend is, is that a view of the pool? What should I request if I want even a sliver of a lake view ( we booked a standard studio)



It appears that the Standard View Studios ending in xx15 probably offer the best lake views.  They are on the front of the VGF building and overlook the Wedding Pavilion.  Look in Post #2 of this thread and try to find a link to a villa ending in xx15 or xx17, which is the one-bedroom villa adjacent to xx15, to see the views from these villas.

Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Pictures from 1507 - our 2BR standard view in December:


----------



## wdrl

Thanks for posting your photos, Kathy!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## conandrob240

Thanks but I'd rather not request a specific room xx15 because it may delay our check-in but a particular area might work- would I saw facing pool, lobby, monorail, etc?  I am still confused by the initial drawing.  I don't understand it at all.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

conandrob240 said:


> Thanks but I'd rather not request a specific room xx15 because it may delay our check-in but a particular area might work- would I saw facing pool, lobby, monorail, etc?  I am still confused by the initial drawing.  I don't understand it at all.



You're probably best off requesting a villa facing towards the pool but as was mentioned the xx15 probably has the best of all the water views.  However even a couple of those rooms will probably have any view of Bay Lake water blocked by the end of the building but you'd still see the pool.  

You can go to post two and click on some of the photo links and compare to the legend to help get a better idea of the orientation.  But be prepared for not seeing the lake since you have booked standard view.


----------



## SuperRob

This is great. My wife decided she wants to try to get the Grand Floridian for our anniversary trip, so I'll put in a request for 1515. I've had great luck getting my requested rooms lately.


----------



## SFD998

View from room 1404


----------



## twinsouvenirs

We are in room 1603 standard 1 br... it's beautiful and the view is great! I will post pics as soon as I upload to photobucket, etc. Wifi is not fast


----------



## Micah008

Here are some pictures of the view from room 1229, Standard View Studio:

View from left to right:




















View at night:










Fireworks partially blocked by trees:


----------



## ree123

Just back from 1403...1 bedroom standard.  Amazing . View of monorail,  pool and main GF building.  
Room was immaculate and worth every point.  Was there 7 nights and I have zero negatives - except the monorail down from 11 to 7 weekdays. The busses were good. The line for boat to MK was pretty long. We actually took a cab one afternoon in fear of missing a reservation.  The level of service was excellent all over GF property.  The CM in lobby were very informative and pleasant at all times. 


We are returning for land and sea in January on the Dream and will stay in a LV studio for 3 nights before cruise. I honestly can't wait to get back. Love owning a piece of this one.... unsure where we still stay after cruise for 2 nights to wind down.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

We are renting points from an owner in Aug/Sept and have reserved a 1 bdrm std view.  Don't want to bother the owner with making specific requests for me, as he has already done his part.  
My question is, when I do on-line check-in, what wording should I use to request a room with a fireworks view.  
Have been following this thread religiously and judging from the beautiful pics you have all posted, looks like any rm ending in 03, 09, or 27 would be a good bet.  Since I won't be able to request anything like that, does anyone have any suggestions?  Not sure if I should ask for pool view, monorail view, etc.  I too, am having visualizing what's where from the maps - spatially challenged, I guess...
Thanks!


----------



## Shleedogg

Micah008 said:


> Here are some pictures of the view from room 1229, Standard View Studio:
> 
> View from left to right:
> 
> View at night:
> 
> Fireworks partially blocked by trees:



Too funny!  That was our room from 2/3-2/7.  Loved having the stairs right there (when we were going without the stroller).


----------



## SuperRob

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> We are renting points from an owner in Aug/Sept and have reserved a 1 bdrm std view.  Don't want to bother the owner with making specific requests for me, as he has already done his part.
> My question is, when I do on-line check-in, what wording should I use to request a room with a fireworks view.
> Have been following this thread religiously and judging from the beautiful pics you have all posted, looks like any rm ending in 03, 09, or 27 would be a good bet.  Since I won't be able to request anything like that, does anyone have any suggestions?  Not sure if I should ask for pool view, monorail view, etc.  I too, am having visualizing what's where from the maps - spatially challenged, I guess...
> Thanks!



I wouldn't really prioritize the view based on whether or not you could see fireworks. A view that is pleasant all the time should be preferable. I prefer top floor views for just that reason.

That said, because of the way the building is angled (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/map/#/id=villas-at-grand-floridian-resort-and-spa/), you could potentially get a fireworks view form 1227, 1327, and 1427, all of which are standard view one-bedroom units.

Other standard view units on the left side of the long wing (1503, 1509, etc) could have an angled view, but it's really hard to tell for sure. Likely you'd be sticking your neck out and looking to the right.

Personally, I requested 1515, because you would get a decent enoughlake view (without paying for one), and it should be enjoyable any time we're in the room. You also get to see the Poly, so it'll have a bit of an island flair. We'll want to be in or near the parks (or somewhere with a better view, like the Top of the World Lounge) when the fireworks are happening, so seeing those from the room isn't a priority.

If you really want a great view of the fireworks close by your hotel, try the TTC. It's really a great view, particularly to see Hallowishes for free.


----------



## Micah008

Shleedogg said:


> Too funny!  That was our room from 2/3-2/7.  Loved having the stairs right there (when we were going without the stroller).


We were there 1/27-1/31.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

SuperRob said:


> I wouldn't really prioritize the view based on whether or not you could see fireworks. A view that is pleasant all the time should be preferable. I prefer top floor views for just that reason.
> 
> That said, because of the way the building is angled (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/map/#/id=villas-at-grand-floridian-resort-and-spa/), you could potentially get a fireworks view form 1227, 1327, and 1427, all of which are standard view one-bedroom units.
> 
> Other standard view units on the left side of the long wing (1503, 1509, etc) could have an angled view, but it's really hard to tell for sure. Likely you'd be sticking your neck out and looking to the right.
> 
> Personally, I requested 1515, because you would get a decent enoughlake view (without paying for one), and it should be enjoyable any time we're in the room. You also get to see the Poly, so it'll have a bit of an island flair. We'll want to be in or near the parks (or somewhere with a better view, like the Top of the World Lounge) when the fireworks are happening, so seeing those from the room isn't a priority.
> 
> If you really want a great view of the fireworks close by your hotel, try the TTC. It's really a great view, particularly to see Hallowishes for free.



Thanks for your advice.


----------



## wdrl

SFD998 said:


> View from room 1404





Micah008 said:


> Here are some pictures of the view from room 1229, Standard View Studio:





ree123 said:


> Just back from 1403...1 bedroom standard.  Amazing.



Thanks to all of you for sharing your photos!  I've added your villas to the list in Post #2.


----------



## js

Im hoping for a 2 bedroom any view September 20-28, 2014 and want to know would I want a dedicated or two bedroom if I have any choice at all. 

I will be with my ds16, my dh and my mom. My ds will be with my mom. Does it matter?  We usually book dedicated because I really never thought about it. 

Thank you.


----------



## readytogotodisney

View from room 1601 

To the left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





straight out 



Off the master bedroom balcony facing the Poly


----------



## wdrl

readytogotodisney said:


> View from room 1601



Thanks for sharing your photos from your Grand Villa!  It looks like you had a great view of the fireworks at the Magic Kingdom.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

We stayed in one bedroom 1603 and we were blissfully happy with it. Items of concern: Never could get the ice maker to work. Tons of space, super quiet--did not hear any neighbors, girls took easy naps in the living room every day. Tons of space for the pack n plays... the album has pictures of the interior. The most comfortable and elegant villa I've stayed in. It looked like it was part of a 2 br lockoff, not a dedicated 1 br. The staff was amazing. We asked for a blender and it was delivered in minutes. The maintenance woman came up when we called about the ice machine, did something and we were supposed to call back if it did not resolve. It did not, but we forgot to call back. The fridge was HUGE. The suction issues were definitely there but we have them with our freezer at home so no biggie. However, it appears that the wood on the side of the door had cracked a bit probably from someone forcing it open. The bolt on the door showed some forcing issue--my husband believes that they probably had to shave it down a bit to make the bolt line up as they may have installed it in a way that it did not line up. We also noticed some scratches on the floor, but nothing serious. The view- phenomenal. Wish the DVD player could be moved to the bedroom because we wanted to watch movies after the girls went to sleep (in the living room). Loved the movie 'rental' from the front desk. The villas are super close to the pool too, and the pool bar has amazing food and one of the best beer selections on property. Easy walk to the Poly and TTC, which was handy when the monorail was down. Boat to MK took forever. Busses were fast.  

So here is the link to the full album:

http://s986.photobucket.com/user/tw.../Villas at Grand Floridian Standard 1 BR 1603

A few solo shots:





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

And a panoramic shot that I wish had had a prettier sky color  






[/URL][/IMG]

Took most of these on arrival day and it was a bit rainy. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wdrl

twinsouvenirs said:


> We stayed in one bedroom 1603 and we were blissfully happy with it. . . . It looked like it was part of a 2 br lockoff, not a dedicated 1 br.




Thanks for posting, *twinsouvenirs*.  You have some really beautiful photos.  By the way, all of the 1 bedroom villas at the Villas at Grand Floridian are part of a lock off two-bedroom vacation home; there are no dedicated 1 bedrooms or dedicated studios at VGF.

Now that you have stayed at VGF, do you think you'll return for another stay?

I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Beautiful pics, twinsouveniers!  
How was the balcony?


----------



## kittyab

How much are the movie rentals?


----------



## kittyab

How late is the pool open?  On our last stay (POR) they closed the pool before we could get back from being in the parks.   I would had loved to gone to sit in the hot tub!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

kittyab said:


> How late is the pool open?  On our last stay (POR) they closed the pool before we could get back from being in the parks.   I would had loved to gone to sit in the hot tub!



This was my only complaint on our last trip at POR.. 
FYI: the water slides close even earlier.. 
But at least we will only be a monorail/boat ride away! (If at MK) 

So to rephrase your question.. 
How late are the pool, slide, kids water area open at the GF?


----------



## disneynutz

kittyab said:


> How much are the movie rentals?



Free for DVC members and guests at all DVC resorts.

 Bill


----------



## kittyab

Lorilais_mommie said:


> This was my only complaint on our last trip at POR..
> FYI: the water slides close even earlier..
> But at least we will only be a monorail/boat ride away! (If at MK)
> 
> So to rephrase your question..
> How late are the pool, slide, kids water area open at the GF?



True about the quicker trip back.   I had other issues with POR thats why I bought DVC!


----------



## disneynutz

Lorilais_mommie said:


> This was my only complaint on our last trip at POR..
> FYI: the water slides close even earlier..
> But at least we will only be a monorail/boat ride away! (If at MK)
> 
> So to rephrase your question..
> How late are the pool, slide, kids water area open at the GF?



I think it's 10 or 11 now. In the last couple of months Disney has made changes their pool policies due to a drowning that occurred. They have extended the lifeguard hours and are installing pool fences. Security has also been increased and late nighters have been asked to leave the pool area.

 Bill


----------



## twinsouvenirs

wdrl said:


> Thanks for posting, *twinsouvenirs*.  You have some really beautiful photos.  By the way, all of the 1 bedroom villas at the Villas at Grand Floridian are part of a lock off two-bedroom vacation home; there are no dedicated 1 bedrooms or dedicated studios at VGF.
> 
> Now that you have stayed at VGF, do you think you'll return for another stay?
> 
> I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.



Absolutely, although it may take a bit. I have a mission to try all the DVC resorts at least once... we are repeating Boardwalk for Star Wars Weekend which I already feel guilty about! The price point at VGF is steep enough I think I'll save it for years where we are only doing one trip (or eventually convince DH we need to add on 50-80 pts...working on it). This trip cost about 300 points, and we only own 270 total so it'll be a splurge. Variety is the spice of DVC for us, so we don't plan on staying at the same place every trip--we found ourself missing the easy walk to DTD from SSR, the fun stuff on the Boardwalk (and walking distance to the World Showcase). 

That said, they are absolutely THE NICEST units we've been in so far, and the Grand Floridian lobby is glorious. So much fun to shop, lounge, listen to the Society Orchestra... We also loved being able to walk the grounds, loop the grounds of the Poly, etc. There is a very refined relaxed feeling there. 

Each DVC vacation is so different!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Beautiful pics, twinsouveniers!
> How was the balcony?



The balcony was amazing. I have a lot of pictures of our toddlers running around on it--when they would start a tantrum, all we had to do is take them to the balcony and they would literally say "yay!" and stare through the slats at the monorail or passers-by. We could not hear the monorail with the doors shut. 

We left the doors open a lot for the lovely breeze... until a bird came in. It left soon, but it was quite a surprise


----------



## twinsouvenirs

kittyab said:


> How much are the movie rentals?



Movie rentals are free. You sign a form saying they can charge you $25 if you do not return them. The movies we borrowed were both great. In fact everything we requested seemed (and probably was) new. The extra pack n play still had tags on. We saw John Carter and Brave, FYI


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Lorilais_mommie said:


> This was my only complaint on our last trip at POR..
> FYI: the water slides close even earlier..
> But at least we will only be a monorail/boat ride away! (If at MK)
> 
> So to rephrase your question..
> How late are the pool, slide, kids water area open at the GF?



They seemed to be open quite late, but the weather was variable on our trip and our kids go to bed between 7 & 8 even on vacation so I am not sure. Also, the hot tub was located in the main pool, not the beachside pool by the villas, so it would be a little bit of a walk. A very pleasant walk, though


----------



## 4kidsandadog

I just booked a standard 2BR (gave up a 3BR at SSR for this!) and am hoping to add a 1BR tomorrow (wasn't available for our first day). While we will just be a party of 8, it's 2 married couples, 3 teens, and a toddler, so wanting my daughter and her family to have their own accommodations.

That being said, I scoured the entire thread for info on where the elevators are located... Would like to not have a long walk from the elevator to the rooms. 

Anyone remember?


----------



## Candy Orlando

4kidsandadog said:


> I just booked a standard 2BR (gave up a 3BR at SSR for this!) and am hoping to add a 1BR tomorrow (wasn't available for our first day). While we will just be a party of 8, it's 2 married couples, 3 teens, and a toddler, so wanting my daughter and her family to have their own accommodations.  That being said, I scoured the entire thread for info on where the elevators are located... Would like to not have a long walk from the elevator to the rooms.  Anyone remember?



The building is small. The walk from the elevators to the rooms is not long.


----------



## disneynutz

4kidsandadog said:


> I just booked a standard 2BR (gave up a 3BR at SSR for this!) and am hoping to add a 1BR tomorrow (wasn't available for our first day). While we will just be a party of 8, it's 2 married couples, 3 teens, and a toddler, so wanting my daughter and her family to have their own accommodations.
> 
> That being said, I scoured the entire thread for info on where the elevators are located... Would like to not have a long walk from the elevator to the rooms.
> 
> Anyone remember?



This is a very small resort, the longest walk is from the elevator to a GV and it will take 3 minutes tops if you are slow.

 Bill


----------



## SFD998

4kidsandadog said:


> I just booked a standard 2BR (gave up a 3BR at SSR for this!) and am hoping to add a 1BR tomorrow (wasn't available for our first day). While we will just be a party of 8, it's 2 married couples, 3 teens, and a toddler, so wanting my daughter and her family to have their own accommodations.
> 
> That being said, I scoured the entire thread for info on where the elevators are located... Would like to not have a long walk from the elevator to the rooms.
> 
> Anyone remember?



I agree with what everyone so far has said about it being a small resort and therefore a short walk, but for a standard view 2BR the closest rooms would be those ending in XX13, XX24 and XX25.


----------



## disneynutz

Here's another way to look at how small the resort is. The distance from the elevators to the farthest room is 6 rooms.

 Bill


----------



## htom

I am new to dvc and this form but have many trips to the Mouse over the years. I dont know why it took us so long to purchase but we finally did last summer.  

I will be going in Mid June and requested room 1525 a standard view dedicated two bedroom based on this form. Hopefully we will have a view of the fireworks from our balcony. Ive read that you cannot here the monorail but hopefully we will not hear the elevator as well.

Has anyone stayed next to the elevators and it so can they be heard inside your room.


----------



## disneynutz

htom said:


> I am new to dvc and this form but have many trips to the Mouse over the years. I dont know why it took us so long to purchase but we finally did last summer.
> 
> I will be going in Mid June and requested room 1525 a standard view dedicated two bedroom based on this form. Hopefully we will have a view of the fireworks from our balcony. Ive read that you cannot here the monorail but hopefully we will not hear the elevator as well.
> 
> Has anyone stayed next to the elevators and it so can they be heard inside your room.



The odds of someone checking out of 1525 the morning that you check in is something that I would not plan on. Make sure that your second request gives the room assigner something to work with.

 Bill


----------



## hcortesis

disneynutz said:


> The odds of someone checking out of 1525 the morning that you check in is something that I would not plan on. Make sure that your second request gives the room assigner something to work with.
> 
> Bill



I don't think that's how it's done.  

I think (not sure) that the room assignor finds a guest that is checking into that specific room with the exact number of days that would see them leave exactly on the date that the room is being assigned.  

e.g. If guest "A" wants room #1000 on March 15, the room assignor finds a guest, guest "B" that would be departing on March 15.  To do that, assignor would look for specific guest "B" with the number of reservation days needed after guest "C" leaves, that would see guest "B" leave on March 15th.  For example if guest "C" whom is in room #1000, departs on March 9th, assignor just needs to find a guest "B" staying for 6 days and assigns them room #1000.

It's not perfect but it should work.


----------



## disneynutz

hcortesis said:


> I don't think that's how it's done.
> 
> I think (not sure) that the room assignor finds a guest that is checking into that specific room with the exact number of days that would see them leave exactly on the date that the room is being assigned.
> 
> e.g. If guest "A" wants room #1000 on March 15, the room assignor finds a guest, guest "B" that would be departing on March 15.  To do that, assignor would look for specific guest "B" with the number of reservation days needed after guest "C" leaves, that would see guest "B" leave on March 15th.  For example if guest "C" whom is in room #1000, departs on March 9th, assignor just needs to find a guest "B" staying for 6 days and assigns them room #1000.
> 
> It's not perfect but it should work.



The room assigners job is to fill the rooms, if they can easily grant a request they will. Some assigners care more than others, there is no requirement that they match requests.

The variables that are in play are too many to mention or for guests to even understand.

The broader and more generic your request, the greater the chance that your request may be granted.

After years of WDW vacations and over 30 stays, we get our requests about half the time.

 Bill


----------



## thisismyusername

We just had our first stay in a deluxe studio in room 1321 (the room above the worst view). While it wasn't the best view in the world, it was still awesome to be able to wake up to a view of the monorail. This room is on the third floor right above the port de cochere. It's opposite the elevators.

We loved, loved, loved the VGF.  They are more beautiful in person than at the SSR model, and the only reason we bought in was because of the five-to-a-room sleeping arrangement in the studios and our need for fewer points. For me, I was happy continuing to stay in deluxe hotel rooms on steep discounts as I didn't need or want a full kitchen and didn't need tons of space--just a nice place to sleep and an awesome resort to stay at and enjoy. However, since we bought in before the resort was finished and couldn't test drive it before we signed on the dotted line, I was worried that we were going to be more cramped than we would be in a normal deluxe hotel room, or find the accommodations to be lesser than what we were used to. In particular, I was worried about storing luggage and whether my kids would be comfortable on the pull out bed and the Murphy bed. I'm happy to say that we're very happy with our investment and found the accommodations to be just as nice (even nicer, in fact) than what we're used to. My daughter (almost 13) loved the Murphy bed and had no trouble fitting on it (nor did I, and I am 5'10"), and my boys (7 and 11) found the sleeper sofa to be just as comfortable as a regular bed. I was thrilled to see there was more space than I expected in the hallway leading into the room: I had plenty of space to store our luggage (3 full-sized carry ons and backpacks), and we were still able to navigate around the room with all of the bed surfaces open and in use. The design of the bathroom was awesome too: We were able to get ready in half of the time since two people could bathe at the same time (unlike in a regular hotel room where we have to do it individually, and wind up throwing the boys in the shower together and my daughter and I in together to speed up the process--which we really can't continue to do now that everyone is getting older.) We also loved the ability to close off the toilet so someone could continue to get ready while another family member was, um, using the facilities.  Perhaps the only thing I missed from the studio vs. a deluxe hotel room was the extra sink. When my husband and I were getting ready simultaneously, it was a bit difficult for us to share the mirror and the sink. However, I'd take the extra shower and the ability for someone to use the toilet privately as a more than fair trade off for a double bowl and extra mirror space. (Thank goodness I have only one daughter!)

I also loved the small and quainter atmosphere of the villas. To me, it felt more like an beautiful apartment building than a hotel. The CMs are tucked quietly away at three desks in the corner of the lobby, which really gives you more of the feeling of walking into a residential building than a hotel. The building is still elegant and sophisticated, but less opulent--it feels more homey and private, and I loved that. While I didn't swim, my kids did, but I get the sense that I wouldn't feel like the world was looking at me if I walked through the lobby in a bathing suit and coverup instead of a dress and heels (the way I would if I walked through the main GF building). The fact that it's a few steps away from the Beach Pool is also something that we loved. 

All in all, we're thrilled with our investment and can't wait to return for a longer stay this summer. 

View straight ahead:






View to the left:






View to the right:






View with sleepyheads and all sleeping surfaces open and furniture moved:






Luggage storage in hallway:


----------



## wdrl

thisismyusername said:


> We just had our first stay in a deluxe studio in room 1321.



Thanks for contributing your photos, *thisismyusername*.  I'm sure a lot of people will find your photo with the sofa bed and Murphy bed pulled out and in use quite interesting.  It shows how much space is available in a studio when all beds are in use.

I've added your photos to the list in Post #2.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

disneynutz said:


> The room assigners job is to fill the rooms, if they can easily grant a request they will. Some assigners care more than others, there is no requirement that they match requests.
> 
> The variables that are in play are too many to mention or for guests to even understand.
> 
> The broader and more generic your request, the greater the chance that your request may be granted.
> 
> After years of WDW vacations and over 30 stays, we get our requests about half the time.
> 
> Bill



I have to agree--from the point of view of making it easy on the assigner to give you something you want... we gave them a list of about 8 rooms in order of priority and we got one of our top choices.


----------



## mintwax

twinsouvenirs said:


> I have to agree--from the point of view of making it easy on the assigner to give you something you want... we gave them a list of about 8 rooms in order of priority and we got one of our top choices.



Stupid question. Where does one make the room request. When I checked in online, it only gave an option for something like "high floor."


----------



## disneynutz

mintwax said:


> Stupid question. Where does one make the room request. When I checked in online, it only gave an option for something like "high floor."



I send my request to DVC MS via the member website contact form to be added to the reservation.

 Bill


----------



## twinsouvenirs

mintwax said:


> Stupid question. Where does one make the room request. When I checked in online, it only gave an option for something like "high floor."



Call member services. You can tell the CM and they record it.


----------



## amy66b

Just made reservation for October to stay at VGF! So excited! We are staying in a dedicated 2 BR. We are taking my 87 yr old grandmother. Unfortunately couldn't book a LV, so had to go with Standard View, but would like her to still be able to see the fireworks at night. Can anyone make any room suggestion we should request? We do not need a H/A. She gets around ok, just gets tired in the evenings so doesn't last as long as my twin DD who are 12. Great thread and awesome pictures btw!!


----------



## DenLo

amy66b said:


> Just made reservation for October to stay at VGF! So excited! We are staying in a dedicated 2 BR. We are taking my 87 yr old grandmother. Unfortunately couldn't book a LV, so had to go with Standard View, but would like her to still be able to see the fireworks at night. Can anyone make any room suggestion we should request? We do not need a H/A. She gets around ok, just gets tired in the evenings so doesn't last as long as my twin DD who are 12. Great thread and awesome pictures btw!!



Sorry I thought I posted an answer last week.  I must have previewed the post and didn't enter it.  

I think if you get a room ending in XX25 you should be able to see the fireworks.  See the photos from the studio ending in 1229 that shows the fireworks.  an XX25 room would be on the same wing.  I would ask for a high floor too.


----------



## amy66b

DenLo said:


> Sorry I thought I posted an answer last week.  I must have previewed the post and didn't enter it.   I think if you get a room ending in XX25 you should be able to see the fireworks.  See the photos from the studio ending in 1229 that shows the fireworks.  an XX25 room would be on the same wing.  I would ask for a high floor too.




Thanks for the info! Put in my request today!


----------



## mmtravel

I've posted pictures and views here:  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3257137


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

All I can say is:  the view looks nice....
Thanks for posting your review and the pics!


----------



## bbn1122

Thanks so much for doing this.   It makes me want to stay at GFV more than ever....it just the points per night are so high!!!!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Posting here too.. The math made me feel a little better.. 

Somebody please correct my math if I'm wrong.. 

Animal kingdom has 458 villas (according to passporter DVC book)
Around 20 of them are HA.. Couldn't get an exact number.. That's 4.4% 

GF has 147 villas with 7 of them HA.. Is 4.7%

So I guess altho it seems like the GF has more HA room... percentage wise it's about the same.. 
But b/c GFV is soooo small your chances of getting one are higher.. 
Or maybe DIS'er just seem to be having bad luck.. ;-) 

I'd be curious to know how many VGC have?


----------



## wdrl

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Posting here too.. The math made me feel a little better..
> 
> Somebody please correct my math if I'm wrong..
> 
> Animal kingdom has 458 villas (according to passporter DVC book)
> Around 20 of them are HA.. Couldn't get an exact number.. That's 4.4%
> 
> GF has 147 villas with 7 of them HA.. Is 4.7%
> 
> So I guess altho it seems like the GF has more HA room... percentage wise it's about the same..
> But b/c GFV is soooo small your chances of getting one are higher..
> Or maybe DIS'er just seem to be having bad luck.. ;-)
> 
> I'd be curious to know how many VGC have?



The math gets tricky because you have to be careful about not mixing apples and oranges.  There is a difference between "villas" and "vacation homes."  Each DVC accommodation that can be booked separately is labeled a villa, so a lock-off two-bedroom is counted as two separate villas.  However, those two villas comprise one, and only one, vacation home.

The Villas at Grand Floridian has 6 Grand Villas, 47 dedicated two-bedrooms, and 47 lock-off two-bedrooms.  Thus, it has 100 vacation homes and 147 villas (each of the lock-offs is counted as two villas).  So far, we know of 7 H/A villas at VGF and it would not surprise me if we end up adding villa #1528 (the studio that is attached to #1526, which we know is a H/A 1BR) and one of the Grand Villas as H/A villas.  That would mean VGF could have as many as 9 H/A villas out 147 (6.1%), or 6 vacation homes out of 100 (6.0).

AKV has 458 vacation homes and DVCNews reports there are 708 villas.  I don't know how many H/A villas there are at that resort.

I have very reliable information on Aulani.  It has 459 vacation homes and 705 villas.  There are 21 H/A villas, so that comes out to 4.58% of the vacation homes and 2.98% of the villas.


----------



## DisneyAngel12

We just got back from VGF and our room number was 1505 standard view.  I don't know how to post a photo but it was awesome.  We had a view of the fountain and looked on to the pool.  There was no fireworks views but a quick walk to the boat dock took care of that.  Great place to view the fireworks.  We really enjoyed out stay.


----------



## Countryrunner262

We are at VGF now in room 1218, a dedicated 2 bedroom. It is beautiful!  I don't believe we will be able to see the fireworks, but will be able to see the water parade. This is our first stay as DVC owners and we couldn't be happier!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

That's so nice to hear!
Have a cont'd magical stay.


----------



## kittyab

Water Parade?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Electric Water Parade, or Electric Water Pageant:
http://www.allears.net/tp/ewp.htm


----------



## kittyab

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Electric Water Parade, or Electric Water Pageant:
> http://www.allears.net/tp/ewp.htm



That is so cool!   I never knew about it.

We plan to get a standard view.... but I don't mind going out side to see this!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

It really is a sight to see!  Enjoy!


----------



## AlohaAnnie

Just finished a stay at AKV at Jambo in a CL studio a little over a week ago.   Our next stay is 2016, a little over 2 years away.  

We plan to request GFV 1 bedroom lake view.   Keep the pictures and information coming please.  I like to research before we stay somewhere new and I love all the information here.

Thank you everyone!


.


----------



## Hulles

Just wanted to say thanks for all the information in this thread.   We are 44days our from our trip now and have a standard view studio booked at VGF.  I just put in our room request yesterday for  "top or highest floor possible, room ending in 05 or 11"  

Hopefully we get our request 

This thread was super helpful with the layout of the resort and expected views from each room.  I will post photos once I return if we get a room number that hasnt been posted yet.


----------



## wdrl

Hulles said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for all the information in this thread.   We are 44days our from our trip now and have a standard view studio booked at VGF.  I just put in our room request yesterday for  "top or highest floor possible, room ending in 05 or 11"
> 
> Hopefully we get our request
> 
> This thread was super helpful with the layout of the resort and expected views from each room.  I will post photos once I return if we get a room number that hasnt been posted yet.



Don't hesitate to post your photos, even if it seems to duplicate photos already posted to the thread.  Occasionally, links to photos on Photobucket, Flickr, etc., get lost or corrupted over time, so the thread can lose previously posted photos.  Also, due to seasonal changes, landscape & foliage changes, etc., the view you might be slightly different during your visit.

Hope you have a great stay.  We have 20 days to go before our first stay at VGF.


----------



## barrysprot36

wdrl said:


> Don't hesitate to post your photos, even if it seems to duplicate photos already posted to the thread.  Occasionally, links to photos on Photobucket, Flickr, etc., get lost or corrupted over time, so the thread can lose previously posted photos.  Also, due to seasonal changes, landscape & foliage chafes, etc., the view you might be slightly different during your visit.  Hope you have a great stay.  We have 20 days to go before our first stay at VGF.



We may overlap with you, arriving 12th and check out 16th. We are staying at VGF for the first time in a lake view studio.


----------



## Hulles

wdrl said:


> Don't hesitate to post your photos, even if it seems to duplicate photos already posted to the thread.  Occasionally, links to photos on Photobucket, Flickr, etc., get lost or corrupted over time, so the thread can lose previously posted photos.  Also, due to seasonal changes, landscape & foliage changes, etc., the view you might be slightly different during your visit.
> 
> Hope you have a great stay.  We have 20 days to go before our first stay at VGF.



Nice =) We will look for some photos from your trip coming up.  I will definitely grab some photos in June. 39days out now.  Have a great stay!


----------



## rjvose17

Here are a few pics from our recent visit. We had a studio standard view room 1328. I LOVED the view. I would request it again in a heart beat. My kids loved to wave to the Monorail every time they went by. You could hear it go by but it was never an issue keeping anyone up. My only critique of the room was there wasn't enough storage but beyond that we fell in love. The robes were a nice touch.  

This was the view to the far left. 


IMG_6072 by rjvose17, on Flickr

Left center 


IMG_6069 by rjvose17, on Flickr

Straight on 


IMG_6070 by rjvose17, on Flickr

Far right


IMG_6071 by rjvose17, on Flickr


----------



## wdrl

rjvose17 said:


> Here are a few pics from our recent visit. We had a studio standard view room 1328. I LOVED the view.



Thanks for posting your photos, *rjvose17*!  If I'm not mistaken, villa 1328 is about as close to the monorail track as you can be without actually riding in the monorail itself.  I'm glad to hear that the monorail was a bit of a bonus feature about your location.   Before VGF opened, some people were speculating that the noise and vibration would be so bad that people wouldn't be able to sleep and dishes would be falling out of the cabinets.  Well, maybe not that bad, but close.

Did your kids try out the Murphy bed?  Did they like it better than sleeping on the sofa?


----------



## chateau

I'm curious if anyone put in for room requests (or, in some cases requests to not have)? How far in advance? These pics are great to see what each room offers. Thanks pic contributors and wdrl.


----------



## js

I would L O V E a monorail view! I would be SOOOO happy!

I have a dedicated 2 bedroom standard view booked for September for 8 nights. 

Is there any possibility that I, too, could request a room that had a monorail view? What would I need to do? I would be in heaven LOL


----------



## lilpooh108

rjvose17 said:


> Here are a few pics from our recent visit. We had a studio standard view room 1328. I LOVED the view. I would request it again in a heart beat. My kids loved to wave to the Monorail every time they went by. You could hear it go by but it was never an issue keeping anyone up. My only critique of the room was there wasn't enough storage but beyond that we fell in love. The robes were a nice touch.





wdrl said:


> Thanks for posting your photos, *rjvose17*!  If I'm not mistaken, villa 1328 is about as close to the monorail track as you can be without actually riding in the monorail itself.  I'm glad to hear that the monorail was a bit of a bonus feature about your location.   Before VGF opened, some people were speculating that the noise and vibration would be so bad that people wouldn't be able to sleep and dishes would be falling out of the cabinets.  Well, maybe not that bad, but close.
> 
> Did your kids try out the Murphy bed?  Did they like it better than sleeping on the sofa?



Hey!  Randomly checked into this thread and saw the 1328 photos -- we stayed in 1228 last year and I was surprised at how much we liked the "view".  I love the architecture of the GF anyway and it was nice to see it just outside the window.

I feel like 1228 looks right into the monorail so it was a bit noisier, but as a terrible sleeper I was NOT bothered at all by the noise.  In fact, it was surprising.  You're right about it being crazy close to the monorail.  You literally feel like you are on the monorail platform it's that close.

Our 4YO loved the murphy bed -- wider than expected.  The studio felt tiny so I don't think we could have done a long stay.  Bathroom was fabulous!


----------



## rjvose17

wdrl said:


> Thanks for posting your photos, *rjvose17*!  If I'm not mistaken, villa 1328 is about as close to the monorail track as you can be without actually riding in the monorail itself.  I'm glad to hear that the monorail was a bit of a bonus feature about your location.   Before VGF opened, some people were speculating that the noise and vibration would be so bad that people wouldn't be able to sleep and dishes would be falling out of the cabinets.  Well, maybe not that bad, but close.
> 
> Did your kids try out the Murphy bed?  Did they like it better than sleeping on the sofa?




Thanks! I'm glad to be of help. The noise was not an issue at all. You could hear it but it really wasn't any louder than other hotels that I have stayed at. Yes our kids did sleep on the Murphy bed and they LOVED it. My 7 year old wouldn't give it up. They were going to switch every other night but they both ended up liking where they were so they stayed. My ten year old loved having the big pull out to herself, and the 7 year old slept wonderfully and told us several times how comfortable she was. We moved over to Beach Club for a few nights and they missed the bed big time! I would request the room again in a heart beat....It was great to lay in bed and watch the Monorail go right by. It almost caused me to add more points to our DVC just so I can get more time a VGF


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Thank you so much for this thread!  I am checking in June 1, so need to go through and read it all.  Thanks again.


----------



## barrysprot36

View from our Lake View Studio; 1304


----------



## wdrl

barrysprot36 said:


> View from our Lake View Studio; 1304



Thanks so much for posting!  Your view looks familiar:  We are just down the hall from you in 1310.  I should get around to posting my photos by tomorrow.


----------



## wdrl

We are in VGF 1310, a Lake View Studio on the third floor.  This is our first stay at VGF and we are very impressed with the villa and the entire resort.  Here are some photos of our view and of the villa.

We have a good view of the bungalows being built for the DVC Poly:






Looking toward the Magic Kingdom and BLT/Contemporary Resort:
















There aren't hidden Mickeys in our villa (at least not that I've discovered) but there are some Disney touches.  These posters pay homage to the Sherman Brothers.






Storage space is limited in a VGF studio, but this under-the-bed drawer holds a lot.  The second drawer doesn't open much, but we moved the phonebook and Bible from the nightstand, which let us use both drawers in the nightstand to hold more things.






The TV armoire holds the Murphy bed which, in my opinion, can easily accommodate a person who is 5'6" or less.  The armoire offers little storage space.  However, there are two compartments with lids right under the TV.  One holds the DVD player and the other is empty.  We use both compartments to store stuff.  Plus, there is ample counter top space on the armoire to hold more stuff.  It looks cluttered, but its a good place to set our purse, backpack, cameras, trading pins, ponchos, hats, etc.






I like the overall look of the villa.  The colors are warm and inviting and the view is amazing.  We can see the monorails going around Seven Seas lagoon, watch the water ferries, and keep an eye on the Poly construction.  Last night we watched the moon rise over Seven  Seas and could see the Epcot fireworks in the far distance.

P.S - Thanks, Bill!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Just a bump to get this thread back to page 1 - and to see if there are any more pics?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Have been looking thru the posts on first page and have a few questions.  We're staying in a Std View/1 Bdrm.
It looks like room 1327 & 1609 both have a view of the fireworks.  If we wanted to make a request for something like that, would we say: "Request top or highest floor possible; room ending in 27 or 09"?
I looked at the map on the first page, but am majorly directionally challenged, so I can't figure out which rooms would be the best fit.
It will just be my sister & I on a 3 day trip to celebrate her 60th birthday and we're not going to be in any parks at night, so I'd like to try & secure a room with at least a partial view of FW, if possible - knowing that requests are not always granted.
Would you word it differently or include other rooms?
Thanks!


----------



## disneynutz

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Have been looking thru the posts on first page and have a few questions.  We're staying in a Std View/1 Bdrm.
> It looks like room 1327 & 1609 both have a view of the fireworks.  If we wanted to make a request for something like that, would we say: "Request top or highest floor possible; room ending in 27 or 09"?
> I looked at the map on the first page, but am majorly directionally challenged, so I can't figure out which rooms would be the best fit.
> It will just be my sister & I on a 3 day trip to celebrate her 60th birthday and we're not going to be in any parks at night, so I'd like to try & secure a room with at least a partial view of FW, if possible - knowing that requests are not always granted.
> Would you word it differently or include other rooms?
> Thanks!



The odds of a specific room being vacated the day you check in are lotto odds. I would plan a stroll over to the Narcoossee pavilion, get yourself a drink and watch the fireworks with music. It's a nice walk and a good fireworks view.

 Bill


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Sounds pretty good, Bill - thanks!
(Wonder if they'll mind two old broads in their pj's tho?!? LOL!


----------



## hcortesis

disneynutz said:


> The odds of a specific room being vacated the day you check in are lotto odds. I would plan a stroll over to the Narcoossee pavilion, get yourself a drink and watch the fireworks with music. It's a nice walk and a good fireworks view.
> 
> Bill



I don't believe it is that difficult.  The room assignor simply needs to place someone in your requested room, with a check out date the same as your check in date.

If your requested room gets vacated five days before your check in date, they put someone in that room with a five day reservation.  If your requested room gets vacated 10 days before your requested date, they find someone for that room with a 10 day reservation.

In my mind, not lotto at all.  Just takes a little thinking and work.


----------



## Disbug

hcortesis said:


> I don't believe it is that difficult.
> 
> In my mind, not lotto at all.  Just takes a little thinking and work.



The problem is... it takes thinking and work on the part of the Room Assigner!


----------



## disneynutz

hcortesis said:


> I don't believe it is that difficult.  The room assignor simply needs to place someone in your requested room, with a check out date the same as your check in date.
> 
> If your requested room gets vacated five days before your check in date, they put someone in that room with a five day reservation.  If your requested room gets vacated 10 days before your requested date, they find someone for that room with a 10 day reservation.
> 
> In my mind, not lotto at all.  Just takes a little thinking and work.



That isn't the way it happens and rooms are sometimes assigned when ready, in advance, or re-assigned throughout the day.

The CM's are paid to process the room assignments, not to make matches.

 Bill


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

So, if I didn't request certain room #'s (eg: 1609 &/or 1327), what "view" would I ask for?  I can't tell from the pics/maps...
Something like view of main bldg., or pool bar, or what?
I've never stayed at the GF, so I'm not familiar with the bldg.'s.
Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> So, if I didn't request certain room #'s (eg: 1609 &/or 1327), what "view" would I ask for?  I can't tell from the pics/maps...
> Something like view of main bldg., or pool bar, or what?
> I've never stayed at the GF, so I'm not familiar with the bldg.'s.
> Thanks!



Those rooms look towards the main GF building and the beach pool so I'd request that and high floor.  I wouldn't stress too much about getting a particular room though and if you don't get that side you can just step out the building to the shore of the 7 seas and see the fireworks just as well or probably much better.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you, KAT4DISNEY!
Wish me luck - tho I'll really b happy almost anywhere @ VGF!


----------



## hcortesis

disneynutz said:


> That isn't the way it happens and rooms are sometimes assigned when ready, in advance, or re-assigned throughout the day.
> 
> The CM's are paid to process the room assignments, not to make matches.
> 
> Bill



I guess we have been lucky as that's how it happens with us!  And if things are as you say, why the heck do they allow room requests if "they aren't paid to make matches"?  Do room request matches just happen by luck?


----------



## disneynutz

hcortesis said:


> I guess we have been lucky as that's how it happens with us!  And if things are as you say, why the heck do they allow room requests if "they aren't paid to make matches"?  Do room request matches just happen by luck?



Let me paint a picture, you have some under paid minimum wage resort CM who starts assigning rooms up to 10 days before check in. They are there for 8 hours unless they are part time. They make several passes plugging in people to rooms. They are evaluated on the did they get their work completed, not on how many matches they made. 

As check in date approaches people change their minds or add requests and management may take rooms out of service, now the CM has to move things around.

On check in days guests show up wanting to change rooms because they forgot to make a request or they don't like what was assigned. A list of available rooms are sometimes in their reservation system but more often than not the CM has to go to the back room to get the assigner to maybe re-assign the guest. Often to do so they have to swap rooms with a guest that hasn't checked in yet hoping that they just accept the new room assigned to them.

They allow room requests as a courtesy and they make it very clear that requests are not guaranteed. A few years ago when we checked in at BLT we asked for a different room and we were told that changes were not allowed at check in. Checking with a manager we were told that it was a new policy that just went into effect. Apparently the policy didn't stick.

For us this is a yearly vacation that we want to be perfect, to Disney CM's it's just another day at work. Don't get me wrong, there are some wonderful CM's who want to do what they can to make our stays magical but they are only allowed to do so much.

 Bill


----------



## Disbug

disneynutz said:


> Let me paint a picture, you have some under paid minimum wage resort CM who starts assigning rooms up to 10 days before check in. They are there for 8 hours unless they are part time. They make several passes plugging in people to rooms. They are evaluated on the did they get their work completed, not on how many matches they made.
> 
> As check in date approaches people change their minds or add requests and management may take rooms out of service, now the CM has to move things around.
> 
> On check in days guests show up wanting to change rooms because they forgot to make a request or they don't like what was assigned. A list of available rooms are sometimes in their reservation system but more often than not the CM has to go to the back room to get the assigner to maybe re-assign the guest. Often to do so they have to swap rooms with a guest that hasn't checked in yet hoping that they just accept the new room assigned to them.
> 
> They allow room requests as a courtesy and they make it very clear that requests are not guaranteed. A few years ago when we checked in at BLT we asked for a different room and we were told that changes were not allowed at check in. Checking with a manager we were told that it was a new policy that just went into effect. Apparently the policy didn't stick.
> 
> For us this is a yearly vacation that we want to be perfect, to Disney CM's it's just another day at work. Don't get me wrong, there are some wonderful CM's who want to do what they can to make our stays magical but they are only allowed to do so much.
> 
> Bill


 What he said!


----------



## hcortesis

disneynutz said:


> Let me paint a picture, you have some under paid minimum wage resort CM who starts assigning rooms up to 10 days before check in. They are there for 8 hours unless they are part time. They make several passes plugging in people to rooms. They are evaluated on the did they get their work completed, not on how many matches they made.
> 
> As check in date approaches people change their minds or add requests and management may take rooms out of service, now the CM has to move things around.
> 
> On check in days guests show up wanting to change rooms because they forgot to make a request or they don't like what was assigned. A list of available rooms are sometimes in their reservation system but more often than not the CM has to go to the back room to get the assigner to maybe re-assign the guest. Often to do so they have to swap rooms with a guest that hasn't checked in yet hoping that they just accept the new room assigned to them.
> 
> They allow room requests as a courtesy and they make it very clear that requests are not guaranteed. A few years ago when we checked in at BLT we asked for a different room and we were told that changes were not allowed at check in. Checking with a manager we were told that it was a new policy that just went into effect. Apparently the policy didn't stick.
> 
> For us this is a yearly vacation that we want to be perfect, to Disney CM's it's just another day at work. Don't get me wrong, there are some wonderful CM's who want to do what they can to make our stays magical but they are only allowed to do so much.
> 
> Bill



Not really sure what the point is that you are trying to make but there is no need to paint a picture for me!  I understand the system very well.


----------



## Disbug

hcortesis said:


> Not really sure what the point is that you are trying to make but there is no need to paint a picture for me!  I understand the system very well.



hcortesis - I think Bill was just trying to be illustrative since it is hard to always know how much someone knows about the room assignment system. Sometimes I think it gets more complicated than it needs to be. No insult intended, I am sure!


----------



## disneynutz

hcortesis said:


> Not really sure what the point is that you are trying to make but there is no need to paint a picture for me!  I understand the system very well.



When most of us post it's for the benefit of the hundreds/thousands who read these threads, not just in response to the OP. I apologize if you were offended.

 Bill


----------



## DebbieB

Room 1214, lake view studio.  Loved it!


----------



## wdrl

DebbieB said:


> Room 1214, lake view studio.  Loved it!



Thanks for posting, *DebbieB*.  I've added your photo and villa to the list in Post #2 of this thread.

So, what did you think of VGF compared to other DVC resorts?  Will you try to stay at VGF in the future?


----------



## DebbieB

wdrl said:


> Thanks for posting, *DebbieB*.  I've added your photo and villa to the list in Post #2 of this thread.
> 
> So, what did you think of VGF compared to other DVC resorts?  Will you try to stay at VGF in the future?



I thought the room was the nicest studio I've stayed in and the view was great.   I would stay there again if I could get it at 7 months, I like to alternate resorts.

My home BWV is still my favorite.   I always get boardwalk view, which is also great.   The walk to Epcot is what I missed this trip.   It took me an hour to get from VGF to Epcot on my arrival day (around 4:30 on 5/18).   The monorails were slow.   People complain about the long BWV halls but it was a long walk to the monorail or bus stop at VGF, especially considering you have to go through the GF lobby to get to the monorail.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

disneynutz said:


> When most of us post it's for the benefit of the hundreds/thousands who read these threads, not just in response to the OP. I apologize if you were offended.
> 
> Bill



I appreciate your - and everyone else's - input.  Thanks to all who took the time to answer my question.


----------



## hcortesis

disneynutz said:


> When most of us post it's for the benefit of the hundreds/thousands who read these threads, not just in response to the OP. I apologize if you were offended.
> 
> Bill



Thank you.  

Decided to take a couple of days off from reading or posting for fear of being offended.  I'm sure I'm just a little too sensitive.

Thanks again for writing.  I appreciate your nice comments.


----------



## franandaj

Just two days and I'll be finding out my view at the VGF!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

So excited for you, franandaj!  Hope you'll come back with pics to post!


----------



## bblanch

Just back from a week in room 1525.   Dedicated 2BR Standard View.   The view was pretty spectacular.  Direct line of sight to Wishes.   Partial lake view or least the green scummy part as it touches the beach. 

I quickly glanced at this thread before we left and figured a high floor ending in 25, preferably 1525, should be an awesome view but I made no room request at all leaving it to chance.   We checked in at 1030am and headed to lunch then Animal Kingdom.  I was pleasantly surprised when I got that text at about 230pm stating: "Your resort room is ready.  Your room number is 1525.  Have a magical day!"

and sorry... I did not realize you didn't have a view pic from 1525.  I'll have to check the kids cellphone pics to see if they have any.


----------



## kittyab

We will be book by the end of the summer (11 months out) for stay at the GF.

We will be booking a standard view studio.   I don't want to burn up points for a better view.... what the are better views that are considered standard?  Can I request them up front or only at check in?


----------



## disneynutz

kittyab said:


> We will be book by the end of the summer (11 months out) for stay at the GF.
> 
> We will be booking a standard view studio.   I don't want to burn up points for a better view.... what the are better views that are considered standard?  Can I request them up front or only at check in?



Rooms are assigned starting several days before check in. You have a better chance getting what you want by adding your request to the reservation.

 Bill


----------



## franandaj

bblanch said:


> Just back from a week in room 1525.   Dedicated 2BR Standard View.   The view was pretty spectacular.  Direct line of sight to Wishes.   Partial lake view or least the green scummy part as it touches the beach.
> 
> I quickly glanced at this thread before we left and figured a high floor ending in 25, preferably 1525, should be an awesome view but I made no room request at all leaving it to chance.   We checked in at 1030am and headed to lunch then Animal Kingdom.  I was pleasantly surprised when I got that text at about 230pm stating: "Your resort room is ready.  Your room number is 1525.  Have a magical day!"
> 
> and sorry... I did not realize you didn't have a view pic from 1525.  I'll have to check the kids cellphone pics to see if they have any.



Did you check out today? If so we've been you neighbor since Thursday across the hall. I'll post pics of our view later. Nice to know you had a great view. We are overlooking the spa. Not a bad view, but not the greatest.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## bblanch

franandaj said:


> Did you check out today? If so we've been you neighbor since Thursday across the hall. I'll post pics of our view later. Nice to know you had a great view. We are overlooking the spa. Not a bad view, but not the greatest.



We unwillingly checked out on the 31st!

Room 1525, Dedicated 2 BR.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

What a beautiful view - thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## lisaviolet

bblanch said:


> We unwillingly checked out on the 31st!
> 
> Room 1525, Dedicated 2 BR.



Love it.


----------



## lisaviolet

Just back - 1304


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Wow Lisa - that's gorgeous, how did you like the room.


----------



## lisaviolet

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Wow Lisa - that's gorgeous, how did you like the room.



Grethchen, overjoyed with the room.  The screwed up on the storage but besides that, just exquisite. The upgrades made the place.   You?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Going in Sept & will report back. Can't wait,


----------



## wdrl

bblanch said:


> We unwillingly checked out on the 31st!
> 
> Room 1525, Dedicated 2 BR.



Thanks, *bblanch*!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## lisaviolet

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Going in Sept & will report back. Can't wait,



Enjoy.


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> Just back - 1304



Awesome view Lisa!  Next time we are going for Lakeview!


----------



## franandaj

I know this thread is about views, but can anyone tell me about their tubs in the 1 and 2 bedrooms?  We are in an H/A 1 bedroom and there are no jets in the tub.  Do the tubs in other 1 and 2 bedroom units have no jets in their tubs as well?

If no one here has the answer, I will be happy to start a thread on the boards to ask folks, but I just thought people here might know the answer.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

franandaj said:


> I know this thread is about views, but can anyone tell me about their tubs in the 1 and 2 bedrooms?  We are in an H/A 1 bedroom and there are no jets in the tub.  Do the tubs in other 1 and 2 bedroom units have no jets in their tubs as well?  If no one here has the answer, I will be happy to start a thread on the boards to ask folks, but I just thought people here might know the answer.



I'd like to know too..


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

franandaj said:


> I know this thread is about views, but can anyone tell me about their tubs in the 1 and 2 bedrooms?  We are in an H/A 1 bedroom and there are no jets in the tub.  Do the tubs in other 1 and 2 bedroom units have no jets in their tubs as well?
> 
> If no one here has the answer, I will be happy to start a thread on the boards to ask folks, but I just thought people here might know the answer.



The tubs at VGF are air jets so they create little "theraputic" bubbles.  They did not put the whirlpool type tubs that are in all the other DVC's.  Personally I prefer the air jet tubs because they are cleaner.  They are a sealed system that will blow any remaining water out so you don't end up with black gook that you can get in the older style.

Is the tub in your room the freestanding style or a regular tub?  The air jetted tubs are freestanding in the 1 and 2BR's.


----------



## franandaj

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The tubs at VGF are air jets so they create little "theraputic" bubbles.  They did not put the whirlpool type tubs that are in all the other DVC's.  Personally I prefer the air jet tubs because they are cleaner.  They are a sealed system that will blow any remaining water out so you don't end up with black gook that you can get in the older style.
> 
> Is the tub in your room the freestanding style or a regular tub?  The air jetted tubs are freestanding in the 1 and 2BR's.



I went to the spa yesterday and had a tub similar to what you described which made me wonder if that it was is in most of the rooms.  This is what our tub looks like.  It is a combined shower/tub which is NOT H/A.  In fact I have had to give more assistance to my spouse to get in and out of this shower than I would at any other villa.  We really like the GF location and hotel, but want to know that we could have a bubbled tub and separate shower like the other DVC locations before we book here again. Do the regular units have a separate tub and shower?





I took a picture of the control unit on the spa tub and could post it to see if that's what they have in the Villas.  If so, we'll be back here again because I loved that tub.  If not, I'll take the ones they have in the BCV, VWL, BWV and SSR.  I don't like the BLT and AKL tubs nearly as much as those others.  OKW has the dreamiest tubs, but I digress...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

franandaj said:


> I went to the spa yesterday and had a tub similar to what you described which made me wonder if that it was is in most of the rooms.  This is what our tub looks like.  It is a combined shower/tub which is NOT H/A.  In fact I have had to give more assistance to my spouse to get in and out of this shower than I would at any other villa.  We really like the GF location and hotel, but want to know that we could have a bubbled tub and separate shower like the other DVC locations before we book here again. Do the regular units have a separate tub and shower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a picture of the control unit on the spa tub and could post it to see if that's what they have in the Villas.  If so, we'll be back here again because I loved that tub.  If not, I'll take the ones they have in the BCV, VWL, BWV and SSR.  I don't like the BLT and AKL tubs nearly as much as those others.  OKW has the dreamiest tubs, but I digress...



There was one other person who reported being put in an HA room and I will admit I was skeptical because I couldn't believe that was the setup for the HA bath.    Thanks for the clear picture.  And was this what you got when you booked for a roll in shower or wasn't that even an option?

Regarding the normal 1 and 2BR's they have a separate walk in shower (gigantic actually) and also the freestanding air jet tub.

This is from our dedicated 2BR but I've also seen a 1BR and it has the same set up in the master:

The master shower.  Of course not a roll in - it has a threshhold which you can get a far away view of in the 3rd picture looking thru the door.
















And the air jet tub:






Post the picture of the control if it's still not clear if it's the same tub.


----------



## wdrl

I have added a map of the Grand Floridian Resort to Post #1.  Its the map that Grand Floridian guests receive at check-in.

For those of you interested, here is a link to our recent trip report, which includes lots of photos of VGF and the Grand Floridian Resort.  We spent three nights at VGF before boarding the Disney Fantasy and we really enjoyed every minute of our stay.

Once again, let me thank everyone who has contributed their photos to this thread.  If I can't be at Disney, the next best thing is to look at photos from those who are.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the TR w/ pics - and the new map, wdrl.


----------



## keaster

Not sure if this is working! Here's a panoramic view from our standard view studio room 1421.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wdrl

keaster said:


> Not sure if this is working! Here's a panoramic view from our standard view studio room 1421.



Your photo came out fine!  Thanks for adding your villa to the thread.

Now that you have stayed in a Standard View at VGF, would you consider paying more points for a Lake View villa for your next visit?  Or do you think there will be another VGF visit in your future?


----------



## keaster

wdrl said:


> Your photo came out fine!  Thanks for adding your villa to the thread.  Now that you have stayed in a Standard View at VGF, would you consider paying more points for a Lake View villa for your next visit?  Or do you think there will be another VGF visit in your future?



We actually don't mind this view...we are sitting on our balcony now watching the monorails go by. We can also see the golf course across the street. . Also to the left we can see corner of the lagoon and the poly. Also when u are inside you can hardly hear the monorails at all!

We would do lake view as well we would just have to ration points to make sure we could do it!


----------



## kittyab

What would be the best studio (standard view) to see the fireworks?


----------



## Candy Orlando

kittyab said:


> What would be the best studio (standard view) to see the fireworks?


1329 and 1429.


----------



## KarenB

No photos yet, but just did our on line check in for our 2 bedroom lake view!


----------



## Shunasee

KarenB said:


> No photos yet, but just did our on line check in for our 2 bedroom lake view!



Can't wait to see the view!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

I am hesitant to post this, but here we go.

We were to check in to VGF on Wednesday June 4.  I booked lake view studio, requested high floor, away from elevators, noted that it was our son's high school graduation trip.

We arrived and were assigned villa 1104.  Ground floor, handicapped access.  I do see it is noted H/A on the map but I did not scroll back through all of the pages, so I apologize if this is repeat info.  There is NO SHOWER STALL in the bathroom.  The toilet is shoved over in the corner where the shower belongs.  There is also no divider in the bathroom, it is just tub, sink, toilet in one space.

I know it is luck of the draw.  I get it.  But part of the reason we chose VGF was because of the promo pics of that gorgeous shower.  We asked to be moved but there were no other lake view studios open.  I was also told there were NO requests on my reservation.  Nothing.  I could see the requests online, but for whatever reason they did not display for the resort.  

Be aware that the villa you book may not have the amenities you expect it to have, and your requests may not transfer to the resort from Member Services.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you for posting this, jackskellingtonsgirl.  Someone else recently posted a very similar story about a HA room at VGF.
I'm so sorry you were put in that room.


----------



## keaster

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I am hesitant to post this, but here we go.
> 
> We were to check in to VGF on Wednesday June 4.  I booked lake view studio, requested high floor, away from elevators, noted that it was our son's high school graduation trip.
> 
> We arrived and were assigned villa 1104.  Ground floor, handicapped access.  I do see it is noted H/A on the map but I did not scroll back through all of the pages, so I apologize if this is repeat info.  There is NO SHOWER STALL in the bathroom.  The toilet is shoved over in the corner where the shower belongs.  There is also no divider in the bathroom, it is just tub, sink, toilet in one space.
> 
> I know it is luck of the draw.  I get it.  But part of the reason we chose VGF was because of the promo pics of that gorgeous shower.  We asked to be moved but there were no other lake view studios open.  I was also told there were NO requests on my reservation.  Nothing.  I could see the requests online, but for whatever reason they did not display for the resort.
> 
> Be aware that the villa you book may not have the amenities you expect it to have, and your requests may not transfer to the resort from Member Services.



3 days before we checked in on June 11th, I saw on both the MS site and MDE experience that our reservation was different...it went from "Deluxe Studio-Standard View" to "Deluxe Studio-Standard view Wheelchair accesible with tub" which I believe is what you just described.

When I saw that on the reservation, I called MS and asked if it was possible for us to get a regular room as we did not need a HA room. She called the resort and was able to change it back to what it was. I didn't kick a fuss or go on a rant, I just politely asked if it was possible. We too wanted to enjoy that big shower!


----------



## wdrl

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We arrived and were assigned villa 1104.  Ground floor, handicapped access.  I do see it is noted H/A on the map but I did not scroll back through all of the pages, so I apologize if this is repeat info.  There is NO SHOWER STALL in the bathroom.  The toilet is shoved over in the corner where the shower belongs.  There is also no divider in the bathroom, it is just tub, sink, toilet in one space.



Can you post some photographs of the bathroom in your villa?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

wdrl said:


> Can you post some photographs of the bathroom in your villa?



We didn't take any - sorry!  We were only there for 4 nights, then we moved to a lovely dedicated 1 BR at BWV.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

wdrl said:


> Can you post some photographs of the bathroom in your villa?



There are some pics of the HA studio, including the BR, here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=51713708#post51713708
(Post #39)
IIRC she has other pics in another thread, but I can't find them.


----------



## kittyab

I wonder if once we book through DVC we should call the resort to make sure we get to room we want?   I do not want the handicap room.


----------



## disneynutz

kittyab said:


> I wonder if once we book through DVC we should call the resort to make sure we get to room we want?   I do not want the handicap room.



You can't call the resort for room requests. You can ask at check in.

 Bill


----------



## kittyab

Can we check in online?


----------



## disneynutz

kittyab said:


> Can we check in online?



Yes but there currently isn't much of a benefit to do so.

 Bill


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

disneynutz said:


> You can't call the resort for room requests. You can ask at check in.
> 
> Bill



So - if we would like to try & NOT get a HA rm, we should just ask at check-in?
What about making a request via MS ahead of time?
Just asking because I've never made any requests before.
If it makes a difference, we are renting points.
Thanks.


----------



## kittyab

Oh well, we are booking in September 

I would love to pick up more points so we can go 2 weeks every year.


----------



## disneynutz

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> So - if we would like to try & NOT get a HA rm, we should just ask at check-in?
> What about making a request via MS ahead of time?
> Just asking because I've never made any requests before.
> If it makes a difference, we are renting points.
> Thanks.



As a renter you can't make a request, the owner should make it for you with MS when they make your reservation.

 Bill


----------



## disneynutz

kittyab said:


> Oh well, we are booking in September
> 
> I would love to pick up more points so we can go 2 weeks every year.



Make your request when you make the reservation.

 Bill


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

disneynutz said:


> As a renter you can't make a request, the owner should make it for you with MS when they make your reservation.
> 
> Bill



Thank you.


----------



## kittyab

We are owners


----------



## wdrl

*Franandaj* has posted many photos of her HA villa in her trip report on the DVC Trip Report board.  Click here to see her photos.

She was in villa #1526, a standard view one-bedroom, and her photos show some of the modifications made to the kitchen, closet and bathroom.

Thanks, Fran, for sharing your photos!!


----------



## lenshanem

Hi. I'm about to try for a VGF studio for a weekend trip. I'm not familiar with VGF. Is there anything I should request to make this a little more special?
I was thinking lake view, should I request high floor?
Any suggestions would be helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## lenshanem

Bumping.
I got a standard view studio ressie. Had to waitlist, but it came thru within a week. We're also still waitlisted for a lake view studio, but after looking thru these pics it appears the standard view is a tad more interesting? I'm thinking about deactivating the lake view request. It seems like the only problem with standard is that one view of the roof?

Also, I guess cause it stays booked many are getting the HA rooms that don't require them. Those studios do not have the sit in shower, correct?


----------



## DenLo

lenshanem said:


> Bumping.
> I got a standard view studio ressie. Had to waitlist, but it came thru within a week. We're also still waitlisted for a lake view studio, but after looking thru these pics it appears the standard view is a tad more interesting? I'm thinking about deactivating the lake view request. It seems like the only problem with standard is that one view of the roof?
> 
> Also, I guess cause it stays booked many are getting the HA rooms that don't require them. Those studios do not have the sit in shower, correct?



We loved lake view studio that faced the Poly and felt there was lots going on with the ferry boats and construction at the Poly.

Wdrl states he has not been given an official list of the handicapped accessible villas at VGF.  So only when someone reports the villa can we confirm it's status.   So right now only 1311 has been reported a an HA studio.  It is possible that 1528 might be an HA studio since the 1BR lockoff (1526) attached to it is designated as HA, but we do not know for sure.  Anyway that means there are very few HA standard view villas at VGF.  Usually the are no more than 5 or 6% of the total villas designated as HA in any DVC resort.

Regarding a HA studio only one has been reported on this thread.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3257137 It appears it had a roll in shower with a fold down bench with a shower curtain.  None of the pictures show a tub.  The kitchenette was modified so a wheel chair could get under the sink and the microwave moved to the lower counter top instead of being a built in on the second shelf.


----------



## disneynutz

lenshanem said:


> Bumping.
> I got a standard view studio ressie. Had to waitlist, but it came thru within a week. We're also still waitlisted for a lake view studio, but after looking thru these pics it appears the standard view is a tad more interesting? I'm thinking about deactivating the lake view request. It seems like the only problem with standard is that one view of the roof?
> 
> Also, I guess cause it stays booked many are getting the HA rooms that don't require them. Those studios do not have the sit in shower, correct?



Standard could be a view from the front above the doors over the driveway or the side facing the GF buildings.  

 Bill


----------



## thisismyusername

We just checked into 1314, a 3rd floor lake view deluxe studio. It's attached to 1316. And the view is gorgeous! We're at the end of the hallway and close to the wedding pavillion. I'm sure we'll be able to see fireworks from here. 

To the left:




Straight ahead:




At the end of the balcony to the right:




And all the way to the right:


----------



## wdrl

thisismyusername said:


> We just checked into 1314, a 3rd floor lake view deluxe studio. It's attached to 1316. And the view is gorgeous! We're at the end of the hallway and close to the wedding pavillion. I'm sure we'll be able to see fireworks from here.



Yes, I definitely think you'll have a great view for tonight's fireworks show at Magic Kingdom.  And you have a great view of the bungalows being built at the Polynesian Resort, too.

Thanks for posting your photos, *thisismyusername*!


----------



## DebbieB

I was in 1214 and had a great fireworks view, yours should be even better 1 floor higher.


----------



## thisismyusername

We moved today to a standard view studio, room 1329, all the way to the end of the hallway. The view from here is as equally amazing as it was in the lake view villa that we were in last night--if not even better! We will have a better view of the fireworks, have a partial view of the lagoon, and have a great view of the monorail. We're thrilled. 

To the left:




Straight ahead:








And to the right:


----------



## wdrl

thisismyusername said:


> We moved today to a standard view studio, room 1329, all the way to the end of the hallway. The view from here is as equally amazing as it was in the lake view villa that we were in last night--if not even better! We will have a better view of the fireworks, have a partial view of the lagoon, and have a great view of the monorail. We're thrilled.



A second helping of thanks for contributing to this thread, *thisismyusername*!  Assuming that you will return to VGF, do you think you'll book a Standard View or a Lake View?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Beautiful pics, thisismyusername.
Which was your favorite?


----------



## thisismyusername

wdrl said:


> A second helping of thanks for contributing to this thread, *thisismyusername*!  Assuming that you will return to VGF, do you think you'll book a Standard View or a Lake View?



Definitely a standard view. I know we could wind up with a crappy view of the roof, but this is just a fabulous view. I think it's better than last night's lake view room since we can pretty much see everything--the monorail, the fireworks, a little bit of the lagoon...


----------



## amy66b

thisismyusername said:


> Definitely a standard view. I know we could wind up with a crappy view of the roof, but this is just a fabulous view. I think it's better than last night's lake view room since we can pretty much see everything--the monorail, the fireworks, a little bit of the lagoon...  ddc4d



Glad to hear that a standard view is not always crappy. We have a standard view for our trip in October fingers crossed we get a great view like you! Have magical vacation! #wishingiwasinyourshoesrightnow


----------



## angey77

1415 - Standard view studio
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a25/angey77/Mobile Uploads/image.jpg


----------



## wdrl

angey77 said:


> 1415 - Standard view studio
> http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a25/angey77/Mobile Uploads/image.jpg



Thanks, *angey77*, for adding your villa to the list!


----------



## Lucy D.

Just stayed here in July. Great Location! Close to stairs to get to pool easily as well.
http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/Lucy_D23/media/2014-07-16064501_zps94d4a103.jpg.html


----------



## wdrl

Lucy D. said:


> Just stayed here in July. Great Location! Close to stairs to get to pool easily as well.
> http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/Lucy_D23/media/2014-07-16064501_zps94d4a103.jpg.html



Thanks, *Lucy D.*!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

thanks for the pics angey77 & Lucy D.
We'll be there the end of the month & I hope to be able to add some as well.
And a great big thanks to you, WDRL for this thread.
These pics make me so anxious for our trip!


----------



## wdwlver

We were just in 1409 std view one bedroom. Loved the view of monorail, hotel, beach pool and we could watch wishes from balcony. Room was incredible. Loved it!!  If I knew how to upload pics I would.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

wdwlver said:


> We were just in 1409 std view one bedroom. Loved the view of monorail, hotel, beach pool and we could watch wishes from balcony. Room was incredible. Loved it!!  If I knew how to upload pics I would.



Maybe this will help:
To post pictures you must first upload them to a site like photobucket or similar then copy the image code (picture that looks like a mountain next to it usually) and put that code into your post. The picture itself should then show up when you preview and post your response. HTH

Would love to see those pics.


----------



## Duffy Lover

We were fortunate enough to score a 2 Bedroom Lock-off, Lake View at 7 months for our trip this past June and it was amazing!  

I only wish we had more time to enjoy the view as we were only there two nights....

The first four are from our first morning waking up at VGF:

















These next few are from the day we checked in:





















This final picture is the only one I have of the exterior, but you can see our room very well.  We are the top floor all the way to the right with the light on:





There you go!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Awesome - thank you so much Duffy Lover!


----------



## wdrl

Duffy Lover said:


> We were fortunate enough to score a 2 Bedroom Lock-off, Lake View at 7 months for our trip this past June and it was amazing!



Thanks, *Duffy Lover*, for sharing so many photos!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## cpc430

If I am going to be staying in a standard view studio and wanted to avoid a view of the roof (would love a view of the monorail), can anyone suggest a room request that I can make?  Away from the elevator perhaps?

Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

Disney Vacation Development has declared more villas at VGF for the DVC inventory.  There will be more details soon on DVCNews.com about this latest development.

Based on the floor plans included in the declaration, I've made a slight revision to the layout of the 5th floor.  The floor plans show that 1524 is the studio portion of the lock-off two-bedroom, and 1526 is the one-bedroom portion.  I had them reversed on my original layout.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

wdrl said:


> Disney Vacation Development has declared more villas at VGF for the DVC inventory.  There will be more details soon on DVCNews.com about this latest development.  Based on the floor plans included in the declaration, I've made a slight revision to the layout of the 5th floor.  The floor plans show that 1524 is the studio portion of the lock-off two-bedroom, and 1526 is the one-bedroom portion.  I had them reversed on my original layout.



DVC newbie here  
Does this mean more rooms? Or just more points disney can now sell?

Also back in June VGF were 51% sold.. any update in that?


----------



## wdrl

Lorilais_mommie said:


> DVC newbie here
> Does this mean more rooms? Or just more points disney can now sell?
> 
> Also back in June VGF were 51% sold.. any update in that?



A new declaration adds more inventory that DVC Members can book using points.  This latest declaration adds 12 more two-bedroom vacation homes to the DVC inventory, bringing to 84 the number of two-bedroom vacation homes that can be booked  by Members.  

The declaration also adds 281,040 more points that Disney Vacation Development can sell to the general public.  DVD must declare the inventory for the DVC before it can sell the underlying points to the public.

There will be an article about this latest declaration tomorrow on DVCNews.com.

As of July 31,2014, DVD had sold 60.77% of VGF's total points.  Each month, there is an article on DVCNews.com tracking the latest sales figures.  Here is a link to the sales article for July 2014.

ETA:  Here is a link to the article on the latest VGF declaration.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Thank you the link.. I must have missed the article. 
With the VGF being 60% sold, do you think they will be "sold out" by the end of the year?


----------



## OlafLuvsWarmHugs

Finally staying here in Oct for the first time!  I can't wait!


----------



## wdrl

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Thank you the link.. I must have missed the article.
> With the VGF being 60% sold, do you think they will be "sold out" by the end of the year?



Its unlikely that VGF will be sold out by the end of 2014.  As used by DVD, the term "sold out" means that DVD is no longer actively marketing a resort, not that it no longer has any points available to sell.  In January 2014, when DVD announced that Animal Kingdom Villas was "sold out", it still had about 250,000 AKV points it could to sell. 

DVD has slightly more than 900,000 VGF points to sell to the public.  If, like with AKV, VGF is considered to be "sold out" when DVD has about 250,000 VGF points remaining, then it has 650,000 points left in play.

Since the initial rush when VGF sales began, monthly sales for VGF have averaged 101,614 points with a high of 137,774 and a low of 68,540.  However, I suspect VGF sales will trend downward over the next few months as DVD throttles back on sales awaiting the debut of sales for the Polynesian Villas and Bungalows.  

My guess is that DVD will announce VGF is "sold out" about 3-6 months after sales begin for the Poly.  However, I've been way off on my guesses before, so I'm probably way off base on this estimate, too.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Thank you for the helpful info.. 

We already own our VGF points, but my sister is waiting until finances settle for her a bit.. 
Also wanted to see what the poly was going to have.. She just nervous the VGF will sell out for poly opens. 

Her top choice right now are 
VGC, Poly, VGF


I told her she should consider VGC (even with the long wait list) cause the live on the west coast. 
And it would be harder to get at 7 mo. 
On our recent trip to disneyland we walked through VGC, it was amazing!.. 

Thanks again..


----------



## medievaldave

Go to the first page of this post.   has pics of different view of rooms


----------



## js

I have printed out all my information of where I hope to be for my dedicated 2 bedroom standard view. I would L O V E a true monorail view.  When I look at my notes and see where I want to be, should I request this on my online check in?  

Last year, I arrived at BLT at about 9:30 am, had done online check in and our room was ready.  This was the first ever, in a hundred years, that this ever happened to me but thinking I'll press my luck and try to do this again for VGF.

Thanks.


----------



## Cmbar

js said:


> I have printed out all my information of where I hope to be for my dedicated 2 bedroom standard view. I would L O V E a true monorail view.  When I look at my notes and see where I want to be, should I request this on my online check in?
> 
> Last year, I arrived at BLT at about 9:30 am, had done online check in and our room was ready.  This was the first ever, in a hundred years, that this ever happened to me but thinking I'll press my luck and try to do this again for VGF.
> 
> Thanks.



I honestly don't know which is a better idea.  We just got back from VGF.  I didn't do online check in because I had Standard points and I didn't want to be disappointed if my "request" didn't come through.  We got there and the check in guy says " did you book a Standard two bedroom".  I said yes and he smiles and say "well looks like we have upgraded you".  

I have NEVER had that happen. In fact we had just come from VB and I had teased my sister that she shouldn't have booked with us because we always get the crappy room and at VB we got the absolute farthest two bedroom from the resort!  So we were teasing about how bad it would be at VGF.  

We got a beautiful third floor lake view of the Poly (and the crane working on the poly)

The room was not ready but we were happy to wait for the upgrade.  I honestly don't think that kind of pixie dust would have happened had we had a request.  But of course there is no guarantee that it would happen ever and I believe it is indeed rare for a DVC member to be upgrade with no additional point costs. (which reminds me I need to verify my points are still good).

Good luck in whatever you decide.  I always hated hearing about the people who got upgrades and low and behold it actually happened to us!  So you never know.

I will say this.  The resort is amazing and close to the main building so we were very happy with our stay.  I even took a bath in the bubble jet tub in the Master bath while watching TV!  We will definitely be staying here again!


----------



## js

Cmbar said:


> I honestly don't know which is a better idea.  We just got back from VGF.  I didn't do online check in because I had Standard points and I didn't want to be disappointed if my "request" didn't come through.  We got there and the check in guy says " did you book a Standard two bedroom".  I said yes and he smiles and say "well looks like we have upgraded you".
> 
> I have NEVER had that happen. In fact we had just come from VB and I had teased my sister that she shouldn't have booked with us because we always get the crappy room and at VB we got the absolute farthest two bedroom from the resort!  So we were teasing about how bad it would be at VGF.
> 
> We got a beautiful third floor lake view of the Poly (and the crane working on the poly)
> 
> The room was not ready but we were happy to wait for the upgrade.  I honestly don't think that kind of pixie dust would have happened had we had a request.  But of course there is no guarantee that it would happen ever and I believe it is indeed rare for a DVC member to be upgrade with no additional point costs. (which reminds me I need to verify my points are still good).
> 
> Good luck in whatever you decide.  I always hated hearing about the people who got upgrades and low and behold it actually happened to us!  So you never know.
> 
> I will say this.  The resort is amazing and close to the main building so we were very happy with our stay.  I even took a bath in the bubble jet tub in the Master bath while watching TV!  We will definitely be staying here again!



Sounds like you had a wonderful time and view!  

Quite honestly, I would rather a monorail view than the lake and construction of the Poly but I guess the views toward the MK are wonderful if in a Lake View.

Also, I guess it wasn't much more work just checking in was it?  I do like when we arrive that the "greeter" has a little paper with our names on it but is this because we are arriving that day or because we did early check in?

Maybe I will just wait and press our luck since I wonder if it really even matters? GGGGRRRR, as my dd would say, first world problems LOL


----------



## Cmbar

js said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful time and view!
> 
> Quite honestly, I would rather a monorail view than the lake and construction of the Poly but I guess the views toward the MK are wonderful if in a Lake View.
> 
> Also, I guess it wasn't much more work just checking in was it?  I do like when we arrive that the "greeter" has a little paper with our names on it but is this because we are arriving that day or because we did early check in?
> 
> Maybe I will just wait and press our luck since I wonder if it really even matters? GGGGRRRR, as my dd would say, first world problems LOL



Oh they had our names as soon as we hit the gate. By the time we drove up under the entrance to the VGF they had a greeter greeting us by name and helping unload the luggage as well as another greeter with an ipad device welcoming us by name and bringing us to our "desk" to check in.  They don't have a counter just three people with big desks and we were ready to check in.  

We had a slower process of checking in because
 A) he said they were transferring the points and making sure our points weren't charged for the upgrade 
B) I had forgotten about customizing our bands until right before we left for Vero so the customized bands were sent to VGF and he had to activate all 7 of them.
C) there were two families in the room so we wanted to split our charges by adding two different credit cards and selecting PINS for the bans, Etc.  

Hope this helps.  I am sure that checking online helps when you are at one of these very large resorts (say SSR where they have so many lines to check in) but at VGF we may have just been lucky to have had a "desk" available for us.  It took longer than I would have liked but not sure if we would have gotten that upgrade.  

And I agree I would have loved a monorail view but after being at the resort I can see plenty of "walkway views "  I would definitely recommend a "high floor if possible" request.  I don't think you really can see any part of Magic Kingdom from the DVC building can you? There is the other resort building in the way.  

Good Luck!


----------



## DenLo

Cmbar said:


> I honestly don't know which is a better idea.  We just got back from VGF.  I didn't do online check in because I had Standard points and I didn't want to be disappointed if my "request" didn't come through.  We got there and the check in guy says " did you book a Standard two bedroom".  I said yes and he smiles and say "well looks like we have upgraded you".
> 
> I have NEVER had that happen. In fact we had just come from VB and I had teased my sister that she shouldn't have booked with us because we always get the crappy room and at VB we got the absolute farthest two bedroom from the resort!  So we were teasing about how bad it would be at VGF.
> 
> We got a beautiful third floor lake view of the Poly (and the crane working on the poly) . . .  .We will definitely be staying here again!



Congratulations, that is the first time I have heard anyone at VGF get upgraded!  I expect it will only be a rare occurance since there are almost twice as many standard view 2 BRs versus lake view.

Any chance you could post your room number and a photo of your view so wdrl can add it to the chart on page one?


----------



## Cmbar

DenLo said:


> Congratulations, that is the first time I have heard anyone at VGF get upgraded!  I expect it will only be a rare occurrence since there are almost twice as many standard view 2 BRs versus lake view.
> 
> Any chance you could post your room number and a photo of your view so wdrl can add it to the chart on page one?



I don't have a picture on my phone but I will check with my sister and kids to see if they took a picture.  We were in room 1306.  We had a nice view of the POLY at night and the wedding chapel of course.  

Yes I agree it is so rare to be upgraded at any DVC resort.  But it does look like the resort was very empty.  I know it is hard to get a reservations but we didn't see a lot of people in the lobby or on elevators (which are SUPER fast).  Possibly because they are releasing more inventory they are opening up more rooms.  It was tempting to add on points but I am going to have to stick with Bay lake.  

Only disappointment with VGF was the WiFi.  It kept breaking off and dropping us back to our cellular.  You could log in and use it for a bit but then it would just stop working.  

I just did a survey from VGF and stated they need to work on the WiFi.  Not sure why a brand new building wouldn't have the best WiFi on property


----------



## disneynutz

Cmbar said:


> I don't have a picture on my phone but I will check with my sister and kids to see if they took a picture.  We were in room 1306.  We had a nice view of the POLY at night and the wedding chapel of course.
> 
> Yes I agree it is so rare to be upgraded at any DVC resort.  But it does look like the resort was very empty.  I know it is hard to get a reservations but we didn't see a lot of people in the lobby or on elevators (which are SUPER fast).  Possibly because they are releasing more inventory they are opening up more rooms.  It was tempting to add on points but I am going to have to stick with Bay lake.
> 
> Only disappointment with VGF was the WiFi.  It kept breaking off and dropping us back to our cellular.  You could log in and use it for a bit but then it would just stop working.
> 
> I just did a survey from VGF and stated they need to work on the WiFi.  Not sure why a brand new building wouldn't have the best WiFi on property



Resort/room WiFi is under a vendor contract that has several years left. My guess is that when it runs out they will give AT&T the contract since they are now the official WiFi and mobile vendor for all other areas.

 Bill


----------



## hannahinwales

If I have a standard view studio booked and request first floor, would I get a view of the monorail?  Thank you   I am travelling with a nearly 5 year old on my own and was just thinking about the balcony and turning my back for a second etc .. and thought first floor might be a good idea!


----------



## Candy Orlando

hannahinwales said:


> If I have a standard view studio booked and request first floor, would I get a view of the monorail?  Thank you   I am travelling with a nearly 5 year old on my own and was just thinking about the balcony and turning my back for a second etc .. and thought first floor might be a good idea!



All standard view rooms can see the monorail at different angles.


----------



## disneynutz

hannahinwales said:


> If I have a standard view studio booked and request first floor, would I get a view of the monorail?  Thank you   I am travelling with a nearly 5 year old on my own and was just thinking about the balcony and turning my back for a second etc .. and thought first floor might be a good idea!



The balcony doors have double locks. The view above the ground floor will be better.

The rooms facing Senses spa and the parking lot have the best view of the monorail as it goes by.

The other standard views are on the side of the building so you would have to look left and see it as it moves between VGF and the GF. 

 Bill


----------



## robinbutterfly

thisismyusername said:


> We moved today to a standard view studio, room 1329, all the way to the end of the hallway. The view from here is as equally amazing as it was in the lake view villa that we were in last night--if not even better! We will have a better view of the fireworks, have a partial view of the lagoon, and have a great view of the monorail. We're thrilled.
> 
> To the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight ahead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to the right:



Are the rooms with a view of the monorail nosey because of the monorail?


----------



## wdrl

robinbutterfly said:


> Are the rooms with a view of the monorail nosey because of the monorail?



I think you mean "noisy", right?  So far, no one has really complained about the noise from the monorails. *rjvose17* stayed in villa #1328, which as close as you can get to the monorail track, and said the noise from the monorail wasn't an issue (see Post #204 of this thread).


----------



## robinbutterfly

Yes noisy! Thank you!


----------



## disneynutz

robinbutterfly said:


> Are the rooms with a view of the monorail nosey because of the monorail?



The monorail is quieter than a Disney bus, you can barely hear it.

 Bill


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Requested a high floor.. 
Any better way to request a room that we can see the fireworks from?


----------



## Airb330

Just checked into 1515 standard view. Wow, great view!

I'll have to take some photos, they're all on my husband's phone. 

Magic bands aren't working. Sigh. Works to open our room and that's it. Come on Disney. It's time to get this right, we had no problems at AKL in May. 

A pool party has been going on since 2:30. Enough already. Kids can entertain themselves at a pool. 30 or 60 minutes is really enough. It's not loud but it's time to end it.


----------



## js

Came back from 8 fabulous nights from GFV in a two bedroom standard view and OMG would have paid extra for my view. Monorail to the left, pool to the right. Im on my phone and would love to post pictures but if I cant Ill try to do tomorrow.


----------



## js

Hope I can do this:






Well that didn't work.
I have lots of pictures and my room number.
I have my pics on Shutterfly, what now?
Thanks.


----------



## js

gggrrrr


----------



## kittyab

I think you have to have them in a public account?  I think many here uses photo bucket?


----------



## js

kittyab said:


> I think you have to have them in a public account?  I think many here uses photo bucket?



Thank you.
Let me try to do that but I thought I could do shutterfly.
Oh well.


----------



## js

Can anyone please tell me how the heck I can put the full picture into my posts.
Thanks SOOO much!

Dang!
Still not working!


----------



## medievaldave

someone help JS.  i want to see the pics....lol


----------



## bigAWL

js said:


> Can anyone please tell me how the heck I can put the full picture into my posts.
> Thanks SOOO much!
> 
> Dang!
> Still not working!



Here's a post describing one way to do it.  

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=4886029&postcount=2

It talks about putting a photo into your signature, but you can use the same method for adding a photo to any post on the boards.  Hope it helps.  I've never used shutterfly, so I don't know if it works, but if you look at this part, maybe it will help?



> After you've uploaded your photo, click on your photo so that it opens in a new window. Right click on the photo, click on properties, then highlight and copy the URL. It should look something like this:
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/91...y-World-16.jpg
> 
> Go to your user cp > edit profile> scroll down to the signature box, and then paste the URL where you would like it to appear in your signature. Be sure to type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the URL. There can be no spaces, carriage returns or extra characters in there.


----------



## bigAWL

js said:


> Hope I can do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that didn't work.
> I have lots of pictures and my room number.
> I have my pics on Shutterfly, what now?
> Thanks.



I tried playing with your post above.  Is this your photo?


----------



## js

bigAWL said:


> I tried playing with your post above.  Is this your photo?



Yes, thank you!

That was so I remembered the room number.  I'll try to see if I can do this now.

THANK YOU for posting the information.
I also put the pics on photobucket so wish me luck LOL


----------



## js

Wait, now these are all in my signatures so will show everytime I type but I just want to post the pictures once here.
OMG, why can't I do this!


----------



## js

gggrrrrr


----------



## js

To the left of our very long balcony (View from outside to the left):





View right in front of us:





View to the right standing outside on our balcony:


----------



## js

Lobby:










Master Bedroom of a dedicated two bedroom:










View from the Master Bedroom:





Master Bathroom, connected to the bedroom:


----------



## js

Living Room:


----------



## js

Walking into the second bedroom:


----------



## js

Entrance (A lot less more quiet than the GF, which was nice).  I was coming from the gym, which was right across the way and attached to the Spa:





Walking in the entrance:





This is check in to the left when you walk in. I took this on my way to the gym so they were not there yet. I think they got there at 8:00 am but not sure.  They were always starting their day when I returned:





Our hallway on Third Floor:





I loved the art work on our floor:





Hidden Mickey on the balcony but although I would briefly look for them, I really never saw any other Hidden Mickeys:





Thank you again very much for sending me the instructions on how to post pictures!  I greatly appreciate it!

I hope this helps and so happy I could post since 
I L O V E D looking for anything I could find prior to my trip.

We are going back again next September and hoping to book GFVs again. I have the points and would not use them on the Lake View, since I loved the monorail view! I LOVED every day seeing the monorail go by since that doesn't happen at home LOL


----------



## amy66b

js said:


> Walking into the second bedroom:



Awesome pictures!!! We check in on Tuesday! Hoping for a great view like you had!!!


----------



## js

amy66b said:


> Awesome pictures!!! We check in on Tuesday! Hoping for a great view like you had!!!



ENJOY!
I am so happy someone got to enjoy my pictures since I was drooling over other pictures from dis so happy to help out!

I really didn't expect to love it as much as I did but it was wonderful.
My only "complaint" if I had one was that I wish it connected to MK.
We did walk one night to the Poly just to walk but it would have been great to get to MK. Oh well.


----------



## medievaldave

Wow i love the pics.   6 weeks to go


----------



## jerseygal

BEAUTIFUL pics! THANKS for posting!

CAN'T WAIT for December! YAY!


----------



## wdrl

THANKS, *JS*, for sharing your photos!  You got some beautiful shots.  

I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## trishadono

js said:


> ENJOY!
> I am so happy someone got to enjoy my pictures since I was drooling over other pictures from dis so happy to help out!
> 
> I really didn't expect to love it as much as I did but it was wonderful.
> My only "complaint" if I had one was that I wish it connected to MK.
> We did walk one night to the Poly just to walk but it would have been great to get to MK. Oh well.



Thanks for the pix!


----------



## js

Welcome!
Glad I could contribute!


----------



## GranJan

We'll be arriving for a week long stay in a dedicated 2 BR next Tuesday. Thanks so much for the pictures. I hadn't seen many of the ded 2 BR. We're staying in a handicapped accessible room so there's still some things I'm not sure about but your pictures helped. Thanks for posting them. I can't wait! How was it getting on the monorail? I've heard they're crowded by the time they stop at the GF, which has me worried since I use an ECV & boarding a crowded monorail stresses me. How was the walk to the Polynesian? Was it easier than taking the monorail?


----------



## js

GranJan said:


> We'll be arriving for a week long stay in a dedicated 2 BR next Tuesday. Thanks so much for the pictures. I hadn't seen many of the ded 2 BR. We're staying in a handicapped accessible room so there's still some things I'm not sure about but your pictures helped. Thanks for posting them. I can't wait! How was it getting on the monorail? I've heard they're crowded by the time they stop at the GF, which has me worried since I use an ECV & boarding a crowded monorail stresses me. How was the walk to the Polynesian? Was it easier than taking the monorail?



We were there September 20-28 so it wasn't too crowded. My mom had a scooter and we never had to wait for another monorail. We were always able to get right on with it so to answer your question, the monorail was never that crowded even during MNSSHP nights.

I don't remember how long the walk was to the Poly but I like to walk. It was long enough but still doable if you have no mobility problems and since you have a scooter, just scoot right over and don't worry about getting to GV, then taking the elevator to the second floor and going to monorail. Just scoot over to Poly.  

Have fun!


----------



## Disney Spaz

We recently stayed in standard studio 1605. Here are the day time views

to the left





[/URL][/IMG]

to the right





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nuts4Dale

Disney Spaz said:


> We recently stayed in standard studio 1605. Here are the day time views
> 
> to the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> to the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



This is a lovely view!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## wdrl

Disney Spaz said:


> We recently stayed in standard studio 1605. Here are the day time views



I've added your villa to the list, *Disney Spaz*.  Thanks for posting your photos!


----------



## jerseygal

Disney Spaz said:
			
		

> We recently stayed in standard studio 1605. Here are the day time views
> 
> to the left
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> to the right
> [/URL][/IMG]



VERY NICE standard view imo! Thanks for sharing!  PRETTY!


----------



## SFD998

Here are a few shots from 1409. It is a 1 bdr standard view      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]  

 [

 

 



Night pics from 1314 coming soon.


----------



## wdrl

SFD998 said:


> Here are a few shots from 1409. It is a 1 bdr standard view



Thanks, *SFD998*!  I've added your photos to the list in Post #2.

We now have 46 of the 147 villas on this thread.


----------



## SFD998

Here are a few night pics from room 1314. It is a LV studio. I didn't include day pics because there are already good ones posted.


----------



## wdrl

SFD998 said:


> Here are a few night pics from room 1314. It is a LV studio. I didn't include day pics because there are already good ones posted.



Thanks again, *SFD998*, for posting more photos!  

It never hurts to post more photos for a villa that already on the list.  Sometimes links to photos get lost or sometimes views change a bit due to different seasons or growth of vegetation.


----------



## wdrl

As of October 28, 2014, all of the villas at VGF have been declared for the DVC inventory.  Please see this article for more details.


----------



## amybethchristiansen

Ok, so we are staying here for the first time!    SO very excited.  Have never visited before, and have always said it is my dream place to stay.  So here is my situation.  We are staying in a standard view studio.  My children are monorail loving children.  Meaning, it would be FANTASTIC to have a view of the monorail from our room.  Any chance of this?  Also, I will be having to rent a scooter for myself as I am on nocturnal dialysis.  I am not mobility limited per se, it is just I think the parks will be too much for me in my current health circumstances.  Do I need to ask for a handicapped room?  I don't need a roll in shower, just as long as the scooter fits in the room (or do they let you leave them in the halls?)  What room do you experts think would be best for us?

Thanks, Amy


----------



## RobynPrincess

Villa 1429 standard view studio

Sorry the pics have me in them all lol they are the only pics I have!


----------



## wdrl

RobynPrincess said:


> Villa 1429 standard view studio
> 
> Sorry the pics have me in them all lol they are the only pics I have!



Don't apologize!  Its always great to see someone with a smiling face enjoying themselves at Walt Disney World.

You must have had a great view of the monorail.  On another thread, someone asked about requesting a villa with a good view of the monorail.  Your villa might be perfect for that family.


----------



## jerseygal

RobynPrincess said:


> Villa 1429 standard view studio
> 
> Sorry the pics have me in them all lol they are the only pics I have!



VERY NICE PICS!Hope you had an AWESOME TIME!


----------



## RobynPrincess

wdrl said:


> Don't apologize!  Its always great to see someone with a smiling face enjoying themselves at Walt Disney World.
> 
> You must have had a great view of the monorail.  On another thread, someone asked about requesting a villa with a good view of the monorail.  Your villa might be perfect for that family.



Actually the room we were first given was across the hall 1428 but it was a handicap and I reallllly wanted the stand alone shower so I asked nicely if they might be able to move us (I wouldn't normally ask but we were honeymooning from renewing our wedding vows), I loved the view from 1428 though, the monorail was so close you could almost touch it. That would be the best room if you wanted to be close but didn't mind being in the handicapped room without a shower


----------



## kittyab

We requested this room for our stay next Oct


----------



## kittyab

BTW I love your ears


----------



## Breyean

I'm confused after looking at these great pictures. Many of the standard rooms seem to have great views of the fireworks. I didn't realize that. 

Do ALL rooms have that? I have been debating whether to try for a standard or lake view 1 bedroom later this week for a trip next July. It will probably be our only chance to stay at VGF and we want to have a chance to get a room with a great view.

I thought we would have to use more points for the lake view, but those standard view pictures here have we wondering which to do.

Also, is VGF like VCG in that people can request specific rooms by number? I saw a post or two where people say they had done that.


----------



## wdrl

Breyean said:


> I'm confused after looking at these great pictures. Many of the standard rooms seem to have great views of the fireworks. I didn't realize that.
> 
> Do ALL rooms have that? I have been debating whether to try for a standard or lake view 1 bedroom later this week for a trip next July. It will probably be our only chance to stay at VGF and we want to have a chance to get a room with a great view.
> 
> I thought we would have to use more points for the lake view, but those standard view pictures here have we wondering which to do.
> 
> Also, is VGF like VCG in that people can request specific rooms by number? I saw a post or two where people say they had done that.



No, not all Standard View villas have great views of the fireworks.  The Standard View villas with the best view of the fireworks are those facing north:  xx25 (2BR); xx27 (1BR); and xx29 (Studio).  The Standard View villas facing the front of the VGF building won't offer any fireworks views.  Also, some of these front-facing villas offer great views of the monorail, but you run the risk of having your view partially obstructed by VGF's porte cochere.

Yes, you can request a specific villa by room number.  However, it doesn't mean you improve your chances of getting what you want.


----------



## disneynutz

Breyean said:


> I'm confused after looking at these great pictures. Many of the standard rooms seem to have great views of the fireworks. I didn't realize that.
> 
> Do ALL rooms have that? I have been debating whether to try for a standard or lake view 1 bedroom later this week for a trip next July. It will probably be our only chance to stay at VGF and we want to have a chance to get a room with a great view.
> 
> I thought we would have to use more points for the lake view, but those standard view pictures here have we wondering which to do.
> 
> Also, is VGF like VCG in that people can request specific rooms by number? I saw a post or two where people say they had done that.



The odds of your requested room number being available are not very good and if it's not, where does the room assigner put you? Why did you want that room number, close to elevator, you like something about the view, it's where you stayed on your honeymoon? The room assigner needs enough info to make the best match if you want any chance of success.

 Bill


----------



## NedsTJ

Villa 1613, 2 Bedroom Standard View  http://flic.kr/p/qkcLKt 

http://flic.kr/p/podxRj 

http://flic.kr/p/podxRj 

http://flic.kr/p/podxRj 

http://flic.kr/p/podEbd 

http://flic.kr/p/podEbd 

http://flic.kr/p/qk9ueL 

I'll post firework views later!


----------



## wdrl

NedsTJ said:


> Villa 1613, 2 Bedroom Standard View
> 
> I'll post firework views later!



Thanks for sharing, *NedsTJ*.  You must have a very good camera to get images so bright and clear.


----------



## bigAWL

wdrl said:


> Thanks for sharing, *NedsTJ*.  You must have a very good camera to get images so bright and clear.



Hmmm... according to flickr, those were taken with an iPhone 6 plus.


----------



## NedsTJ

Yes, I'm using an iPhone 6+.


----------



## Mrsdonaldduck

Hi! I am new to this thread and new to DVC. We are super excited! This thread is so helpful!! I have a stupid question.... Are the studio balconies private? Do they have a dividing partition between the next rooms balcony?


----------



## NedsTJ

Mrsdonaldduck said:


> Hi! I am new to this thread and new to DVC. We are super excited! This thread is so helpful!! I have a stupid question.... Are the studio balconies private? Do they have a dividing partition between the next rooms balcony?



Yes, there's a divider between all the balconies.  Some of them are more private than others. The studios on the inside corners kinda overlook the balcony next door. The unit we're in now is on the inside corner next to a studio. If someone was out, we could easily have a conversation with them, lol! (Look on the room maps at the beginning of the thread and you'll see what I mean)


----------



## Mrsdonaldduck

NedsTJ said:


> Yes, there's a divider between all the balconies.  Some of them are more private than others. The studios on the inside corners kinda overlook the balcony next door. The unit we're in now is on the inside corner next to a studio. If someone was out, we could easily have a conversation with them, lol! (Look on the room maps at the beginning of the thread and you'll see what I mean)


Thank you!!!! Very helpful!!!!


----------



## Mrsdonaldduck

NedsTJ said:


> Yes, there's a divider between all the balconies.  Some of them are more private than others. The studios on the inside corners kinda overlook the balcony next door. The unit we're in now is on the inside corner next to a studio. If someone was out, we could easily have a conversation with them, lol! (Look on the room maps at the beginning of the thread and you'll see what I mean)


Thank you!!! Very helpful !!!


----------



## automaticsoap

Here are some photos I took on my phone from standard view studio 1228.  Not the best quality (and I wasn't able to get a good shot of the monorail), but I don't think any photos have been posted from this room.

Looking right:





Straight ahead:





Looking left:


----------



## wdrl

automaticsoap said:


> Here are some photos I took on my phone from standard view studio 1228.



Thanks for contributing to the thread, *automatic soap*.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## goofy4wdw2

We are booked in a lake view 1BR in May (followed by 2 nights in a standard view but waislisting the lake view to have one continuous reservation). I looked through many of the pictures on the first page of the thread and I'm surprised by how pretty many of the standard views are and the lake views don't seem to grab me as much but there aren't as many to choose from either. Points aside, which view do you prefer if you've stayed at VGF?


----------



## disneynutz

goofy4wdw2 said:


> We are booked in a lake view 1BR in May (followed by 2 nights in a standard view but waislisting the lake view to have one continuous reservation). I looked through many of the pictures on the first page of the thread and I'm surprised by how pretty many of the standard views are and the lake views don't seem to grab me as much but there aren't as many to choose from either. Points aside, which view do you prefer if you've stayed at VGF?



A lake view guarantees you a lake view facing towards the Poly.

A standard view could be towards the Senses Spa building, maybe some monorail, the GF buildings/roofs, or maybe some water and fireworks.

 Bill


----------



## kittyab

This will be our first trip.  We chose a standard view so we can stay longer.  We did request rooms that have a good fire works view.  

We can always go out side to view things lol!


----------



## goofy4wdw2

disneynutz said:


> A lake view guarantees you a lake view facing towards the Poly.
> 
> A standard view could be towards the Senses Spa building, maybe some monorail, the GF buildings/roofs, or maybe some water and fireworks.
> 
> Bill



Thanks everyone! Do most lake views have a view of fireworks also?


----------



## disneynutz

goofy4wdw2 said:


> Thanks everyone! Do most lake views have a view of fireworks also?



No, the lake view is facing away from the MK.

 Bill


----------



## SFD998

disneynutz said:


> No, the lake view is facing away from the MK.   Bill


    That is not 100% accurate. Rooms ending in 14, 16 or 18 are lake view and they face toward the MK. This past October we specifically requested a room ending in 14 and as high a floor as possible when we checked in. They were able to accommodate and we were able to watch the FW from our room. We were in room 1314. We posted night pics with the FW if anyone wants to get an idea of what you can see.


----------



## disneynutz

SFD998 said:


> That is not 100% accurate. Rooms ending in 14, 16 or 18 are lake view and they face toward the MK. This past October we specifically requested a room ending in 14 and as high a floor as possible when we checked in. They were able to accommodate and we were able to watch the FW from our room. We were in room 1314. We posted night pics with the FW if anyone wants to get an idea of what you can see.



You are correct, checking photos the 14, 16, 18 rooms stick out far enough to see the roof of space mountain way across the lake. 

 Bill


----------



## RweTHEREyet

js said:


> Walking into the second bedroom:



Thank you so much for posting these, there are not many photos around of the dedicated two-bedrooms, and we have one booked for this coming May.  There sure is a lot better storage in the dedicated studio side rather than in a regular studio.


----------



## mlnbabies

This is a great thread! We are staying in a standard view studio in Dec. for my daughters 16th birthday. Hopefully we can have a nice view. We rented points. So excited to stay there. Is there a parking fee and can you leave your car in the lot until you are finished at the parks on check out day?


----------



## wdrl

mlnbabies said:


> This is a great thread! We are staying in a standard view studio in Dec. for my daughters 16th birthday. Hopefully we can have a nice view. We rented points. So excited to stay there. Is there a parking fee and can you leave your car in the lot until you are finished at the parks on check out day?


There is no parking fee at the resort for self parking.  There is a fee for valet parking if you wish to use that service.  You will receive a parking pass when you check-in at VGF, which you should leave on your dashboard.  With that pass, you can park for free at any of the Parks if you choose to drive to the Parks.  The parking pass is good through the day of your check-out, so you can leave your car in the lot while you visit a Park on your last day.


----------



## azarine

Such a great thread - very helpful!  We are in a standard view 1 BR in June and can't wait.  Hoping for a monorail view!

Thoughts on walking distances from the VGF?  What's the fastest way to Epcot in the mornings - GF monorail or walking to the TTC?  Faster to get coffee by walking to Gasparilla Grill or the Poly?  Any idea what the pool bar hours are?

SO excited!   My kids are going to love the VGF.


----------



## pagntbaby

We purchased last year and our first stay will be in a 1 bedroom later this year.  How do we go about making specific room requests.  Is there a number to call and how early do we need to do this?  Thanks!


----------



## Candy Orlando

6th floor Grand Villa


----------



## wdrl

Candy Orlando said:


> 6th floor Grand Villa



That is a pretty impressive view!  Thanks for sharing, *Candy Orlando*!


----------



## dbfrom

azarine said:


> Such a great thread - very helpful!  We are in a standard view 1 BR in June and can't wait.  Hoping for a monorail view!
> 
> Thoughts on walking distances from the VGF?  What's the fastest way to Epcot in the mornings - GF monorail or walking to the TTC?  Faster to get coffee by walking to Gasparilla Grill or the Poly?  Any idea what the pool bar hours are?
> 
> SO excited!   My kids are going to love the VGF.


Just returned from our first trip!! Loved the VGF.  Rented a car this time as the monorail was in its February "maintenance" mode so it was unreliable option during non peak times. It would be a pretty good hike to get to TTC, so unless you wanted the extra exercise I would opt for the monorail.

We were in an end room (ending in 14) as close to walkway to Poly as you could get.  I counted steps (my wife said I am really nuts) both to Gasparilla and Cap'n Cooks from our location.  Gasparilla closer by about 200 steps (about 1/3rd longer to Poly).


----------



## supersuperwendy

Wow Candy Orlando what a gorgeous photo!!!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

We recently got very lucky!! On a whim I was searching the resort availability tool and saw VGF so I quickly called MS to cancel HHI and book VGF.  The CM said there were only 2 studios left and she wasn't sure she could grab both, so I quickly blurted, YES CANCEL HILTON HEAD AND NO NEED TO TALK JUST TYPE!!  She goes.. ok got the 1st one.. then lots of typing sounds.. got the 2nd!!  Woo Hoo!!  So this coming October 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 we are staying in two standard view studios at The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridan Resort and Spa!! The views shown in this thread are amazing and I'm beyond excited!


----------



## JDirrim

supersuperwendy said:


> We recently got very lucky!! On a whim I was searching the resort availability tool and saw VGF so I quickly called MS to cancel HHI and book VGF.  The CM said there were only 2 studios left and she wasn't sure she could grab both, so I quickly blurted, YES CANCEL HILTON HEAD AND NO NEED TO TALK JUST TYPE!!  She goes.. ok got the 1st one.. then lots of typing sounds.. got the 2nd!!  Woo Hoo!!  So this coming October 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 we are staying in two standard view studios at The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridan Resort and Spa!! The views shown in this thread are amazing and I'm beyond excited!



Congrats!!!! You are going to have a WONDERFUL time!!


----------



## disneynutz

pagntbaby said:


> We purchased last year and our first stay will be in a 1 bedroom later this year.  How do we go about making specific room requests.  Is there a number to call and how early do we need to do this?  Thanks!



Using the contact form on the member website, you can send your room request to MS, they will email you in a few days confirming that they added your request to your reservation.

You can also call MS but you might have to wait on hold.

 Bill


----------



## Sheri Dwyer

wdrl said:


> *List of Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Villas and Views*
> 
> Click on the villa number to jump to the post:
> 
> *Villa 1113*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Viila 1114*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1116*:  Lake View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1125*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1201*:  Lake View Grand Villa
> *Villa 1208*:  Lake View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1209*:  Standard View One-Bedroom.  Second Photo in Post #21
> *Villa 1214*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1218*:  Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1221*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1225*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Viila 1228*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1229*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1303*:  Standard View One Bedroom
> *Villa 1304*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1306*: Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1307*:  Standard View Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1310*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1311*:  Standard View Studio (Handicapped Accessible)
> *Villa 1314*:  Lake View Studio; *More Photos
> Villa 1316*:  Lake View One Bedroom
> *Villa 1321*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1326*:  Standard View One Bedroom
> *Villa 1327*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1328*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1329*: Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1403*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1404*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1409*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1414*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1415*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1417*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1421*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1424*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom (Handicapped Accessible)
> *Villa 1429*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1507*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1513*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1514*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1515*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1518*:  Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1525*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1526*:  Standard View One-Bedroom *HA* Villa
> *Villa 1601*:  Lake View Grand Villa;  Another Photo
> *Villa 1602/1604*:  Lake View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1603*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1605*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1609*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1613*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom


----------



## Sheri Dwyer

We just stayed in Studio 1524 for 2 nights. BEWARE this is a handicap studio ONLY ONE SHOWER No dividers in the bathroom just one big room, no vanity top to put things on and a tub with a shower with like 8 grab bars. The kitchen area is smaller but very low. Very disappointing when you use a lot of points for a 2 Shower room was hard having everyone get ready. Concierge said for short stays chances are good you will get a handicap room. I do not know what made them think taking away a shower and dividers was a good idea. Besides a person in a wheelchair would not be able to use this shower no place to sit down. Poor thinking on Disney


----------



## Sheri Dwyer

amybethchristiansen said:


> Ok, so we are staying here for the first time!    SO very excited.  Have never visited before, and have always said it is my dream place to stay.  So here is my situation.  We are staying in a standard view studio.  My children are monorail loving children.  Meaning, it would be FANTASTIC to have a view of the monorail from our room.  Any chance of this?  Also, I will be having to rent a scooter for myself as I am on nocturnal dialysis.  I am not mobility limited per se, it is just I think the parks will be too much for me in my current health circumstances.  Do I need to ask for a handicapped room?  I don't need a roll in shower, just as long as the scooter fits in the room (or do they let you leave them in the halls?)  What room do you experts think would be best for us?
> 
> Thanks, Amy


Rm 1524 is a handicap studio with one large bathroom no divider for toilet. Sink and it has only one tub shower combo no walk in shower inconvenient for 5 people as only one person can use the bathroom at a time but great for getting a scooter in and out of no place to sit but in the tub lots of grab bars though larger kitchen area for a studio no place to put your clothes no dresser I put my clothes in the kitchen cabinets


----------



## Sheri Dwyer

Sheri Dwyer said:


> Rm 1524 is a handicap studio with one large bathroom no divider for toilet. Sink and it has only one tub shower combo no walk in shower inconvenient for 5 people as only one person can use the bathroom at a time but great for getting a scooter in and out of no place to sit but in the tub lots of grab bars though larger kitchen area for a studio no place to put your clothes no dresser I put my clothes in the kitchen cabinets


1525 studio also has the monorails going by in front of it


----------



## Sheri Dwyer

Sheri Dwyer said:


> 1525 studio also has the monorails going by in front of it


I meant 1524 not 1525


----------



## amiemjones

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]Hi


wdrl said:


> The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa has a total of 100 vacation homes:
> 
> 6  -  Lake View Grand Villas
> 30 -  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 17 -  Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 30 -  Standard View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 17 -  Lake View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 
> Each Lock-Off Two-Bedroom vacation Home can be booked as a two-bedroom villa, or separately as a studio or a one-bedroom villa.
> 
> The following maps show the location of the room numbers for the villas at VGF.  The Lake View villas are colored blue and the Standard View villas are colored green.
> 
> *Post #2 has links to photos showing views from the VGF villas.*  If you have a photo you want to post, add it to this thread and i will add your villa to the list.
> 
> When looking at the maps, the Seven Seas Lagoon is on the right and the monorail tracks are to the lower left.  The main Grand Floridian Resort is to the upper left of the map, and the entrance to the VGF building is at the bottom of the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the map given to Grand Floridian guests at check-in.  VGF and its designated parking lot are near the bottom of the map.


----------



## amiemjones

HI, I just returned from a WONDERFUL stay at VGF and we stayed in villa 1405, so I'm trying to send you two pics but I can't exactly figure out how on this reply forum.







wdrl said:


> The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa has a total of 100 vacation homes:
> 
> 6  -  Lake View Grand Villas
> 30 -  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 17 -  Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 30 -  Standard View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 17 -  Lake View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 
> Each Lock-Off Two-Bedroom vacation Home can be booked as a two-bedroom villa, or separately as a studio or a one-bedroom villa.
> 
> The following maps show the location of the room numbers for the villas at VGF.  The Lake View villas are colored blue and the Standard View villas are colored green.
> 
> *Post #2 has links to photos showing views from the VGF villas.*  If you have a photo you want to post, add it to this thread and i will add your villa to the list.
> 
> When looking at the maps, the Seven Seas Lagoon is on the right and the monorail tracks are to the lower left.  The main Grand Floridian Resort is to the upper left of the map, and the entrance to the VGF building is at the bottom of the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the map given to Grand Floridian guests at check-in.  VGF and its designated parking lot are near the bottom of the map.





wdrl said:


> The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa has a total of 100 vacation homes:
> 
> 6  -  Lake View Grand Villas
> 30 -  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 17 -  Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 30 -  Standard View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 17 -  Lake View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 
> Each Lock-Off Two-Bedroom vacation Home can be booked as a two-bedroom villa, or separately as a studio or a one-bedroom villa.
> 
> The following maps show the location of the room numbers for the villas at VGF.  The Lake View villas are colored blue and the Standard View villas are colored green.
> 
> *Post #2 has links to photos showing views from the VGF villas.*  If you have a photo you want to post, add it to this thread and i will add your villa to the list.
> 
> When looking at the maps, the Seven Seas Lagoon is on the right and the monorail tracks are to the lower left.  The main Grand Floridian Resort is to the upper left of the map, and the entrance to the VGF building is at the bottom of the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the map given to Grand Floridian guests at check-in.  VGF and its designated parking lot are near the bottom of the map.


----------



## Boardwalk III

amiemjones said:


> HI, I just returned from a WONDERFUL stay at VGF and we stayed in villa 1405, so I'm trying to send you two pics but I can't exactly figure out how on this reply forum.




Great - would love pics if you can get them sent!


----------



## amiemjones

HI, Just got back from the most WONDERFUL week at VGF in standard studio villa 1405.  I've tried to upload our beautiful views both to the right toward the pool and beach and to the left where the monorail wizzed by.  We could also see partial fireworks at night but if you went down to the beach below it was much better.  I'm a loyal VGF Disney-goer now!  Hope these pics appear.  This is my first go at posting.      


[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]





wdrl said:


> *List of Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Villas and Views*
> 
> Click on the villa number to jump to the post:
> 
> *Villa 1113*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Viila 1114*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1116*:  Lake View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1125*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1201*:  Lake View Grand Villa
> *Villa 1208*:  Lake View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1209*:  Standard View One-Bedroom.  Second Photo in Post #21
> *Villa 1214*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1218*:  Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1221*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1225*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Viila 1228*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1229*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1303*:  Standard View One Bedroom
> *Villa 1304*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1306*: Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1307*:  Standard View Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1310*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1311*:  Standard View Studio (Handicapped Accessible)
> *Villa 1314*:  Lake View Studio; *More Photos
> Villa 1316*:  Lake View One Bedroom
> *Villa 1321*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1326*:  Standard View One Bedroom
> *Villa 1327*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1328*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1329*: Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1403*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1404*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1409*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1414*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1415*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1417*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1421*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1424*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom (Handicapped Accessible)
> *Villa 1429*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1507*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1513*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1514*:  Lake View Studio
> *Villa 1515*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1518*:  Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1525*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1526*:  Standard View One-Bedroom *HA* Villa
> *Villa 1601*:  Lake View Grand Villa;  Another Photo
> *Villa 1602/1604*:  Lake View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1603*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1605*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 1609*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1613*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom





wdrl said:


> The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa has a total of 100 vacation homes:
> 
> 6  -  Lake View Grand Villas
> 30 -  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 17 -  Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 30 -  Standard View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 17 -  Lake View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 
> Each Lock-Off Two-Bedroom vacation Home can be booked as a two-bedroom villa, or separately as a studio or a one-bedroom villa.
> 
> The following maps show the location of the room numbers for the villas at VGF.  The Lake View villas are colored blue and the Standard View villas are colored green.
> 
> *Post #2 has links to photos showing views from the VGF villas.*  If you have a photo you want to post, add it to this thread and i will add your villa to the list.
> 
> When looking at the maps, the Seven Seas Lagoon is on the right and the monorail tracks are to the lower left.  The main Grand Floridian Resort is to the upper left of the map, and the entrance to the VGF building is at the bottom of the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the map given to Grand Floridian guests at check-in.  VGF and its designated parking lot are near the bottom of the map.


----------



## amiemjones

I just tried again, so we'll see.  I tried to upload "full image" in a jpeg format.  


Boardwalk III said:


> Great - would love pics if you can get them sent!


----------



## Tinker74

Wow I love all the standard views..Except for the ones directly looking onto the port de cochere roof! Yikes!!  If I request highest floor and AWAY from elevators will that hopefuly get me away from Port de cochere?....As I think the elevators are opposite it?


----------



## Tinker74

Wow I love all the standard views..Except for the ones directly looking onto the port de cochere roof! Yikes!! If I request highest floor and AWAY from elevators will that hopefuly get me away from Port de cochere?....As I think the elevators are opposite it?


----------



## wdrl

amiemjones said:


> I just tried again, so we'll see.  I tried to upload "full image" in a jpeg format.


I'm not sure why the photos aren't posting.  I just tried to click and drag a photo to this thread and it wasn't working for me either.

So here are two options for getting your photos onto the thread:

One:  Send me your photos via email and I will post them for you.  I'll start a "Conversation" with you and let you know my email.  The Conversation will appear in your Inbox, which is in the upper right of the screen.

Two:  Establish a free account with one of the photo sharing sites such as PhotoBucket.  After you establish your account, you can easily upload photos.  Once the photos are on the PhotoBucket site, each photo will have an IMG url number.  Copy that IMG url number and then paste it into your thread on the disboards.  I like PhotoBucket because it allows you password protect your photos and albums so that access is given only to those you allow.


----------



## wdrl

Here are some photos *amiemjones* took from her balcony from VGF 1405, a Standard View Studio.



amiemjones said:


> HI, Just got back from the most WONDERFUL week at VGF in standard studio villa 1405.  I've tried to upload our beautiful views both to the right toward the pool and beach and to the left where the monorail wizzed by.  We could also see partial fireworks at night but if you went down to the beach below it was much better.  I'm a loyal VGF Disney-goer now!



Looking toward the right toward the main Grand Floridian building and the pool and beach:






Looking toward the left.  The villa offers a great view of the monorail.






Thanks for sharing your photos, amie!  I've added your villa to the list in post #2.


----------



## Boardwalk III

wdrl said:


> Here are some photos *amiemjones* took from her balcony from VGF 1405, a Standard View Studio.
> 
> Those are terrific - I had a ground floor lake view last year and this is much better in IMHO!
> 
> Looking toward the right toward the main Grand Floridian building and the pool and beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking toward the left.  The villa offers a great view of the monorail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your photos, amie!  I've added your villa to the list in post #2.


----------



## momof3poohlovers

Stayed in room 1103.  I loved the location.  Very convenient as the door to go out of the building was right around the corner and I thought the views were great esp. for a ground floor room.  If you look at the second picture, you can see the tracks for the monorail.  I could never seem to time it right to capture a picture of it going by. 

This was the view from 1103 Standard View:
[GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]

[GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]


----------



## poison ivy

we've stayed in both a standard view 1105 and lake view studio 1504.  I'll check the list and see if our studios were already shown.


----------



## Sparrow624

What generic request should I put in for the best fireworks view in a standard one bedroom?  High level odd number?  Anyone with experience have a suggestion?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Candy Orlando

Sparrow624 said:


> What generic request should I put in for the best fireworks view in a standard one bedroom?  High level odd number?  Anyone with experience have a suggestion?  Thanks in advance!


Standard courtyard view 3rd floor or higher rooms 1309 and 1327.


----------



## fast43

We are staying at the Grand Floridian for the first time in a standard view 1 bedroom DVC villa in May. Being unfamiliar with the resort, does anyone have any room suggestions for our recomendations through DVC?

Thanks


----------



## jillmc40

Hi All!  We just went "Home" and stayed in room Standard Studio 1315, April 1 - 4.  It was soooooo wonderful!  My DH has now decided that we cannot stay anywhere else when we go (YES!!!).  I took a few pictures of the view.  It was so amazing I didn't want to leave!  We had a view of the monorail, port de cochere, Poly, and even the contemporary with a lake view.  It was heaven! 

I didn't get any pictures of the room..I don't know what I was thinking!?  But I will say that the TV in the mirror was a total pain! The remote was broken and the back of it where the battery is kept on was taped together, so if you squeezed it just right you could maybe get it to turn on, but then turning it off or changing the channel made it annoying.

We were at the far end of the building.  As far from the main as you could get I believe.  I didn't care, that just meant we could stroll the lovely grounds all the more.


To the right:
[URL=http://s459.photobucket.com/user/xgdog401x/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_3.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

View to the extreme left.  We were an end unit so we could look around the edge of the building.  You could see the bungalows and the Contemporary, but it is hard to see because of the sunrise (that was beautiful)
[URL=http://s459.photobucket.com/user/xgdog401x/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

View to the left:
[URL=http://s459.photobucket.com/user/xgdog401x/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Straight ahead:
[URL=http://s459.photobucket.com/user/xgdog401x/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## medievaldave

1 floor below where we stayed.  We were 1415 and home to get that room in November


----------



## chicita713

We are going in December and staying in the villa side for the first time. We got married a the wedding pavilion and think it would be awesome to have a view of that from our room. We are in a standard view one bedroom. Is it better to be vague with the room request ie high floor with view of pavilion as opposed to specific room numbers? TIA


----------



## Tinker74

I just called MS to add dining plan and so thought I would add a request for our 1 bed standard. I asked for high floor with view of main building and pool....Hope I did right?..I wouldn't mind at all a view of anywhere EXCEPT the gross roof view just above the front entrance port coreche. So I figured I better ask for the other side of the building that looks over the main hotel. Thinking of calling back and asking for NON handicapped...but worry they might write it wrong and think Iam requesting handicapped! LOL


----------



## poison ivy

Lake View Studio 1504.

views to the left / forward






















views to the right













Adjacent Lake View Units





Balcony of our neighbor - 2 BDR dedicated unit 1506





Electric Water Pageant at night (sorry for the blur)


----------



## goofy friend

Thanks for all the good information.


----------



## huey578

Do all rooms have a balcony?


----------



## wdrl

huey578 said:


> Do all rooms have a balcony?


Yes, all the villas above the ground floor at the Villas at Grand Floridian have balconies.  All the ground floor villas have patios.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to *momof3poohlove*, *jillmc40*, and *poison ivy* for contributing their photos to this thread!  I've added your villas to the list in Post #2.


----------



## azarine

We just returned from staying at the VGF in room 1426 and had an amazing time!  Photos here.


----------



## goofy4prez

Here is a few pictures from our lake view studio 1504 from last week. I know this room has pictures posted already, but just wanted to share.


----------



## taramesu

goofy4prez said:


> Here is a few pictures from our lake view studio 1504 from last week. I know this room has pictures posted already, but just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 106895 View attachment 106896


Lovely!!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wdrl

goofy4prez said:


> Here is a few pictures from our lake view studio 1504 from last week. I know this room has pictures posted already, but just wanted to share.



Thanks for adding your photos to the thread, *goofy4prez*!

Its always good to get more photos of a villa's view.  Sometimes, we lose links to photos that were previously posted, so its nice to have extra photos available.


----------



## Ismo

goofy4prez said:


> Here is a few pictures from our lake view studio 1504 from last week. I know this room has pictures posted already, but just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 106895 View attachment 106896



What a beautiful view and great pictures!

Okay, I can't contain my excitement. 44 days until our first VGF/DVC Member stay!!!


----------



## azarine

We had an AMAZING time at the VGF in June in room 1426 - 1 br standard view.  Loved everything about it.  Here are a few photos, more in my trip report - link in signature.

We were able to see the Star Wars fireworks at HS in the distance!  Couldn't see the water pageant or anything else though.
 

Plenty of room, even with both beds pulled out!


----------



## Ismo

azarine said:


> We had an AMAZING time at the VGF in June in room 1426 - 1 br standard view.  Loved everything about it.  Here are a few photos, more in my trip report - link in signature.
> 
> We were able to see the Star Wars fireworks at HS in the distance!  Couldn't see the water pageant or anything else though.
> View attachment 111360 View attachment 111361
> 
> Plenty of room, even with both beds pulled out!
> 
> View attachment 111362



Thanks for sharing.  My first thoughts of a parking lot view wouldn't be great, but knowing that you can see HS fireworks from there is pretty cool!  I'm impressed at home much room there is between the pull-out beds!


----------



## wdrl

azarine said:


> We had an AMAZING time at the VGF in June in room 1426 - 1 br standard view.  Loved everything about it.


Thanks for posting your photos!  It looks like you had a great view of the monorails as they zoomed by!

I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## Ismo

As I really want a jacuzzi tub, do I need to be careful to request a non-accessible room? It looks like the accessible rooms have a standard tub/shower. It's lame, I know, but I basically booked the 1br because I really loved the bathroom and I had extra points to use.


----------



## DenLo

Ismo said:


> As I really want a jacuzzi tub, do I need to be careful to request a non-accessible room? It looks like the accessible rooms have a standard tub/shower. It's lame, I know, but I basically booked the 1br because I really loved the bathroom and I had extra points to use.



I have read posts that people request a non-accessible room and they end up with one, because assigner saw accessible or HA in the remarks.  So I am not sure I would request those words.  Perhaps request a room with a jacuzzi tub.  If a handicapped accessible villa is left over someone will have to take it.  You can confirm with desk that is it not a HA room, or if doing online check in, when you discover are given a HA room, make sure your family does not settle in and go to the desk immediately and request another 1BR.  If there are 1BRs available you will be reassigned.  But sometimes you are stuck with the HA villa.


----------



## Ismo

DenLo said:


> I have read posts that people request a non-accessible room and they end up with one, because assigner saw accessible or HA in the remarks.  So I am not sure I would request those words.  Perhaps request a room with a jacuzzi tub.  If a handicapped accessible villa is left over someone will have to take it.  You can confirm with desk that is it not a HA room, or if doing online check in, when you discover are given a HA room, make sure your family does not settle in and go to the desk immediately and request another 1BR.  If there are 1BRs available you will be reassigned.  But sometimes you are stuck with the HA villa.



Thanks, that makes sense. I mean, if it's super busy and there are no other options available, we'll live. I would just prefer the Jacuzzi. Also, I hate taking accessible rooms from people who might actually need them.  I will definitely make a point of double checking at check-in!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Just returned from VGF and stayed in room 1124. This is a 2 bedroom standard view.

I wasn't too excited by the view when we first arrived but it grew on me. The location was about as convenient as you could get, right off the lobby so easy access in and out. The unit had some maintenance issues but I took a list to the front desk and they had everything fixed when we got back from the park same day.


----------



## wdrl

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Just returned from VGF and stayed in room 1124. This is a 2 bedroom standard view.
> 
> I wasn't too excited by the view when we first arrived but it grew on me. The location was about as convenient as you could get, right off the lobby so easy access in and out. The unit had some maintenance issues but I took a list to the front desk and they had everything fixed when we got back from the park same day.


Thanks for your photos, CaliforniaDreaming!  I've aded your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## Ismo

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Just returned from VGF and stayed in room 1124. This is a 2 bedroom standard view.
> 
> I wasn't too excited by the view when we first arrived but it grew on me. The location was about as convenient as you could get, right off the lobby so easy access in and out. The unit had some maintenance issues but I took a list to the front desk and they had everything fixed when we got back from the park same day.



Maybe not the best views, but a very handy location!


----------



## tidefan

Ismo said:


> Maybe not the best views, but a very handy location!


Better than the Porte Cochere view...


----------



## Ismo

tidefan said:


> Better than the Porte Cochere view...



Is that the lovely view of the roof?


----------



## tidefan

Ismo said:


> Is that the lovely view of the roof?


Yep. I posted a picture of it somewhere earlier in the thread. I think it's room 1221...


----------



## Jenna319

We are booked in a standard view studio for Halloween - It will be myself, my husband, our 1 year old daughter, my mother, and my 7 year old niece.  Obviously, we will be using the pull out sofa bed.  Any suggestions on where to put the pack and play???  Is there a spot near the entranceway across from the bathroom that would be room enough for a pack and play and not blocking the bathroom?


----------



## wdrl

Jenna319 said:


> We are booked in a standard view studio for Halloween - It will be myself, my husband, our 1 year old daughter, my mother, and my 7 year old niece.  Obviously, we will be using the pull out sofa bed.  Any suggestions on where to put the pack and play???  Is there a spot near the entranceway across from the bathroom that would be room enough for a pack and play and not blocking the bathroom?


Yes, there is enough space right in front of the connecting door to the attached one-bedroom villa for a pack-n-play.  It won't block access to the bathrooms or to the front door.


----------



## Nanajo1

Ismo said:


> As I really want a jacuzzi tub, do I need to be careful to request a non-accessible room? It looks like the accessible rooms have a standard tub/shower. It's lame, I know, but I basically booked the 1br because I really loved the bathroom and I had extra points to use.


I believe all 1br and larger have the jacuzzi tub even if they are H/A. I have many H/A villas all with the jacuzzi. Some had the requested Rollin shower. Some had extra grab bars at the tub. The H/A studios don't have the jacuzzi tub. Enjoy!


----------



## supersnoop

Just want to note that 1428 should be label H/A.  I hadn't even realized it and was disappointed by the huge bathroom and no stand-alone shower.  I just saw a floorplan are noticed that it didn't match my experience.


----------



## Ismo

Nanajo1 said:


> I believe all 1br and larger have the jacuzzi tub even if they are H/A. I have many H/A villas all with the jacuzzi. Some had the requested Rollin shower. Some had extra grab bars at the tub. The H/A studios don't have the jacuzzi tub. Enjoy!



Thanks for the info!



supersnoop said:


> Just want to note that 1428 should be label H/A.  I hadn't even realized it and was disappointed by the huge bathroom and no stand-alone shower.  I just saw a floorplan are noticed that it didn't match my experience.



I would love the jacuzzi and the huge stand-alone shower like I saw when we did the DVC tour.  I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## wdrl

supersnoop said:


> Just want to note that 1428 should be label H/A.  I hadn't even realized it and was disappointed by the huge bathroom and no stand-alone shower.  I just saw a floorplan are noticed that it didn't match my experience.



I've updated the VGF charts in Post #1 to show that Villa 1428 is a handicap accessible villa.  Thanks for the tip, supersnoop.

I've also enlarged and improved the quality of the charts in Post #1, thanks to help I received from DVC Mike and my wife.  They should now be more readable.


----------



## supersnoop

wdrl said:


> I've also enlarged and improved the quality of the charts in Post #1, thanks to help I received from DVC Mike and my wife.  They should now be more readable.


I think you lost the third floor.  I don't see it in the first post anymore.


----------



## wdrl

supersnoop said:


> I think you lost the third floor.  I don't see it in the first post anymore.


I can see it when I look at the first post.  All six floors are displayed.


----------



## supersnoop

wdrl said:


> I can see it when I look at the first post.  All six floors are displayed.


Must have been a PEBKAC; I can see it now.


----------



## Ismo

We were told by DVC today that they are no longer shipping the DVC sliders along with magic bands. I was so looking forward to receiving them for our first DVC trip too


----------



## Mich Mouse

Is there a separate room assigner for The Villas?  Has anyone faxed their requests in and been successful?


----------



## Ismo

Mich Mouse said:


> Is there a separate room assigner for The Villas?  Has anyone faxed their requests in and been successful?


Good question, curious myself.


----------



## ericaseiler

I'd like to know too


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks for your time with posting this info. Fantastic!!


----------



## Boardwalk III

Does anyone know how  to send an email (or fax?) to the VGF room Controller? I would like to put in a room request and understand 8-10 days out is the best time to do that but am not sure where to send it to?


----------



## hblackb

Room 1320 standard two Bedroom. Extremely happy with view and room. Minor issues, remote not working & and missing cooking utensils. But very clean, the kids loved it, and room was available by noon.


----------



## wdrl

hblackb said:


> Room 1320 standard two Bedroom. Extremely happy view and room. Minor issues, remote not working & and missing cooking utensils. But very clean, and room was available by noon.


Thanks, *hblackb*, for your photos!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## locashaina

I will be visiting  VGF this December on my first DVC trip. We bought in last August on a short trip. I don't know if this is the right thread to ask this but we are booked in a standard view studio... what room requests would anyone suggest I give Member Services? I would like to avoid those rooftop views rooms obviously but I'd like to request the best view you can get from a standard... thanks for any tips!


----------



## Rjmdds

If you haven't already checked them out, on the first page of this thread there are photos of most of the Villas. You should be able to get an idea from those. I am going to be booking a 1BR for the first time next week and I have found them really useful.


----------



## locashaina

I read somewhere it's not good to write specific room numbers but a description of what you would like... just in case they can't get you the room number they can try to accommodate what you are looking for. The pictures are amazing though!


----------



## kittyab

We are here now.   Standard view Studio.   We are pretty happy with the room.   If I had a larger family I would wants a larger space.   Shower is awesome.  Love being able to use the monorail.    We dont have the best view but we dont mind taking a stroll to go see the Water parade & fire works.  We will be at the halloween party tonight


----------



## kittyab

We walked down to the boat launch (less than a  minute walk from the Villas) we watched the water pageant and Wishes.   You can see Tinkerbell fly from the castle from our location.

We lounged at the pool & hot tub today after dinner (T-Rex).   Very nice.   My dd said the water is very warm.


----------



## mlnbabies

kittyab said:


> We walked down to the boat launch (less than a  minute walk from the Villas) we watched the water pageant and Wishes.   You can see Tinkerbell fly from the castle from our location.
> 
> We lounged at the pool & hot tub today after dinner (T-Rex).   Very nice.   My dd said the water is very warm.



We plan to do this on our arrival day on Dec. 7th.


----------



## rymahoney

We are renting during the busiest time for dvc next year I a standard studio. What should my request to the member be. My only real request is NOT to have an HA room. However I do not want to reference HA in the request. I tried to read and retain these but can't figure out what's what after 24 pages. I don't want to give specific rooms but something to give me best chance to get something decent would be helpful? Thanks.  I want to be able to give this to  member when he books, so I don't have to bother him again. Thanks guys. Great thread.


----------



## smidgy

rymahoney said:


> We are renting during the busiest time for dvc next year I a standard studio. What should my request to the member be. My only real request is NOT to have an HA room. However I do not want to reference HA in the request. I tried to read and retain these but can't figure out what's what after 24 pages. I don't want to give specific rooms but something to give me best chance to get something decent would be helpful? Thanks.  I want to be able to give this to  member when he books, so I don't have to bother him again. Thanks guys. Great thread.


the standard views at GFV are actually not bad.  we only chose a lake view because that was all that was available.  I would request MK view, higher floor.  then you would have a possibility of seeing the MK fireworks.oh .. and non parking lot.   however.. the parking lot is a bit aways.  the standard rooms face a pretty courtyard with a pretty fountain, and many have a view of the Beach pool, some with a bit of lake view.  and some with a view of MK.


----------



## rymahoney

Thanks Smidgy!! Do those request clear us of HA rooms?


----------



## smidgy

I don't think so.. but I would think the higher up, the less chance of that.  Iwould have no qualms about requesting a non handicap room though.. I myself hate the roll in showers some of them have. If that is most important to you, list that first.   it isn't a bad thing to not want it, after all.  maybe I would put 1 higher level  2. MK view  3. non handicap.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rymahoney said:


> Thanks Smidgy!! Do those request clear us of HA rooms?



I believe that the only reports I've seen of HA rooms were on the ground floor although I wouldn't be surprised if there were some higher.  However, there are so few of those I wouldn't worry too much and personally I'd never have MS mention HA on my request in anyway unless I needed the HA room since there have been way too many reports over the years of people specifically requesting to not have the HA room and that's exactly what they got.  A better way might be to request a room with a tub if you feel you need to try and not get the roll in shower.  At least I think the VGF HA bathrooms are not split.  Honestly though it's always going to be a possibility to get one as they are there and need to be filled even if no one has specific need for it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I did just look at the map layouts and it appears there are a few HA rooms that are not on the ground floor.  And requesting a tub still might mean getting an HA room but it would at least eliminate the HA rooms with a roll-in shower.  I'd just go with high floor and hope for the best.


----------



## smidgy

and a high floor would be a better chance of fireworks view.

just so you know, the bes places to view the fireworks are from the dock by the Gasparilla grille, or the balcony outside of Narcosses.   same for the elctrical water pagaent. not to be missed. check for times.


----------



## locashaina

Hey all! I've posted this on a couple of boards but no luck... I will be at VGF for my first DVC trip (bought in last year!) in 28 days! I wanted advice on where to count down to the new years?! I've heard of watching the fireworks from the docks or the balloon drops. Anyone have any experience?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

locashaina said:


> Hey all! I've posted this on a couple of boards but no luck... I will be at VGF for my first DVC trip (bought in last year!) in 28 days! I wanted advice on where to count down to the new years?! I've heard of watching the fireworks from the docks or the balloon drops. Anyone have any experience?? Thanks in advance!



One of the best places to watch fireworks from outside the parks is at the Poly beach.  It would be a short walk from VGF if you're ok with that.  What improves it over VGF is that it is a centered view.


----------



## rymahoney

So high floor and Mk view. Now I just need to decide if I put non handicap or just leave it without even mentioning handicap. We are checking in on a Tuesday and staying 9 nights. My fear is that checking in on an off day we will get stuck with whatever is left over from weekend.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rymahoney said:


> So high floor and Mk view. Now I just need to decide if I put non handicap or just leave it without even mentioning handicap. We are checking in on a Tuesday and staying 9 nights. My fear is that checking in on an off day we will get stuck with whatever is left over from weekend.



I also wouldn't worry too much about the check in day.  Members are checking in and out all days of the week and there are rarely rooms at VGF just sitting around left over.  We often check in during the week and have not been unhappy with rooms.


----------



## locashaina

KAT4DISNEY said:


> One of the best places to watch fireworks from outside the parks is at the Poly beach.  It would be a short walk from VGF if you're ok with that.  What improves it over VGF is that it is a centered view.


Thank you! That is definitely something for us to consider. I've seen it mentioned they close off the beach to Poly resort guests sometimes... I will have to look into it.


----------



## crazywig

We were only in the room 2 nights and I didn't get good pics.

*1 bedroom, standard view, room 1422*






and looking left


----------



## wdrl

crazywig said:


> We were only in the room 2 nights and I didn't get good pics.


There is nothing wrong with you photos, *crazywig*.  Thanks for contributing to the thread!


----------



## disneynutz

rymahoney said:


> So high floor and Mk view. Now I just need to decide if I put non handicap or just leave it without even mentioning handicap. We are checking in on a Tuesday and staying 9 nights. My fear is that checking in on an off day we will get stuck with whatever is left over from weekend.



I wouldn't think that MK view means much to the room assigner. They don't know which rooms at VGF have a better MK view and very few CM's have even been to VGF. In addition we have verified that most room assigners only consider the first 2 requests in order.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

crazywig said:


> We were only in the room 2 nights and I didn't get good pics.
> 
> *1 bedroom, standard view, room 1422*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and looking left


Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## anabelle

Loved room 1504 Lake view Studio.   The lake is gorgeous as the sun comes up.  I love VGF


----------



## disprincess2213

Hello everyone!  Can anyone suggest a standard view number to watch the electrical water parade from?!  Thanks!


----------



## kittyab

You can just go outside and walk around the back to see it.   (by the beach)  We went to the boat launch so we can see the fireworks too.


----------



## Yodarf

We just stayed in Room 1211 (Deluxe Studio, Standard View) from 12/26 through 1/1. Here are the views (the covered walkway is straight, not curved....panoramic shot makes it look curved):


----------



## wdrl

Yodarf said:


> We just stayed in Room 1211 (Deluxe Studio, Standard View) from 12/26 through 1/1. Here are the views (the covered walkway is straight, not curved....panoramic shot makes it look curved):



Thanks, *Yodarf*, for adding your photos to the thread!  I have added your villa to the list in Post #2.


----------



## SheilaHeartsDisney

I never knew you could request a specific room. I have a question. We were able to book a dedicated two bedroom lake view. Can I put in a request to stay in a room with the last numbers as 06 or 12?  We don't care which floor. Or can we put in a request to face the wedding pavilion?


----------



## disneynutz

SheilaHeartsDisney said:


> I never knew you could request a specific room. I have a question. We were able to book a dedicated two bedroom lake view. Can I put in a request to stay in a room with the last numbers as 06 or 12?  We don't care which floor. Or can we put in a request to face the wedding pavilion?



Yes and yes but there are only 12 rooms matching your request.

 Bill


----------



## SheilaHeartsDisney

disneynutz said:


> Yes and yes but there are only 12 rooms matching your request.
> 
> Bill


Ohh good!

That's true but out of 17 rooms that are lake 2 bedroom dedicated I hope the odds are in our favor.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

I'm sure this is on this thread somewhere, but just to point it out again.  We stayed in 1104 last week.  It was a beautiful room, as they all are and it was nice and close to the coffee machine in the lobby.  The only issue we had with the room was that it was a wheelchair accessible room, which we did not require.  This meant that the counters and cabinets were lower making it difficult to use the sink and coffee maker (which is why it was nice to be near the lobby one).  Also, the bathroom had reduced counter space and the toilet was not in a closed off room.  Just wanted to point out these features for those who want them or who would like to not have them.  We weren't in the room a lot so it was not really a bother, just an annoyance.  

In other news, while there, DH expressed the desire to own more points at VGF.  We have 200 at AKL and 200 at VGF.  I am all for it!  Now when to make that purchase ....


----------



## DenLo

AJollyHoliday said:


> I'm sure this is on this thread somewhere, but just to point it out again.  We stayed in 1104 last week.  It was a beautiful room, as they all are and it was nice and close to the coffee machine in the lobby.  The only issue we had with the room was that it was a wheelchair accessible room, which we did not require.  This meant that the counters and cabinets were lower making it difficult to use the sink and coffee maker (which is why it was nice to be near the lobby one).  Also, the bathroom had reduced counter space and the toilet was not in a closed off room.  Just wanted to point out these features for those who want them or who would like to not have them.  We weren't in the room a lot so it was not really a bother, just an annoyance.
> 
> In other news, while there, DH expressed the desire to own more points at VGF.  We have 200 at AKL and 200 at VGF.  I am all for it!  Now when to make that purchase ....



Could you furnish a view photo from 1104?  wdrl doesn't show it on the view list on page one.  Also I would love to see photos of the room showing the difference in a Handicapped wheelchair accessible villa.  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

AJollyHoliday said:


> I'm sure this is on this thread somewhere, but just to point it out again.  We stayed in 1104 last week.  It was a beautiful room, as they all are and it was nice and close to the coffee machine in the lobby.  The only issue we had with the room was that it was a wheelchair accessible room, which we did not require.  This meant that the counters and cabinets were lower making it difficult to use the sink and coffee maker (which is why it was nice to be near the lobby one).  Also, the bathroom had reduced counter space and the toilet was not in a closed off room.  Just wanted to point out these features for those who want them or who would like to not have them.  We weren't in the room a lot so it was not really a bother, just an annoyance.



I was in that room a few weeks ago!



DenLo said:


> Could you furnish a view photo from 1104?  wdrl doesn't show it on the view list on page one.  Also I would love to see photos of the room showing the difference in a Handicapped wheelchair accessible villa.  Thanks for the comments.



A good reminder as I took a few pictures to share here as it often is difficult to find info on the HA rooms:











This room was wheelchair accessible with tub and option for hearing accessibility:

The bathroom - one large room:
















Kitchenette:











No freezer:






Smaller closet than normal with low hanging bar.  I just realized I did not pay attention to the safe in the room.































The hearing accessibility aids.  I think there were 4 - 2 in the living area, 1 in the bathroom and 1 by the front door:
























The view:































Just a quick snapshot of the water parade.  The view of this was not great as it did not start lighting up until it was aligned for the Poly:


----------



## wdrl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was in that room a few weeks ago!



Thanks for sharing your photos, Kathy!  Its been awhile since anyone posted to this thread and I was beginning to think it was lost and forgotten.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

Great photos!  That was indeed our room.  I forgot to take detailed pictures, we were in such a rush to eat and get to the park.  The thing that really annoyed me the most about this room was the complete lack of counter space in the bathroom.  The ledge is only about 3 inches in depth and same with the shelves below it.  You could barely store anything.  The lack of dresser space didn't bother us.  We just put our clothes in the closet.  There were 3 of us (2 adults 1 9 year old).  We stored the luggage near the door because there was a ton of space there.


----------



## Airb330

*Lake View Room 1414* lake View. Wow. What a view! Love that the balcony is so open since the villa is on the end. 







We're cheap on points so after 1 night, on over to *Standard View Room 1611*. I think this view is pretty impressive too. If you look closely you can see the fake palm tree macrocells from at&t and verizon. I _had _a panoramic with the monorail going by but I cannot find it now. 

I prefer this side over the semi-water standard views of XX15 rooms. This was the first time we've been on this side of the building, we almost always are in a XX15 or once the dreaded 1221.


----------



## wdrl

Airb330 said:


> *Lake View Room 1414* lake View. Wow. What a view! Love that the balcony is so open since the villa is on the end.
> 
> We're cheap on points so after 1 night, on over to *Standard View Room 1611*.


Thanks for sharing, *Airb330*!  I've added both of your studios to the list in Post #2.


----------



## DenLo

Great photos everyone!  I guess because of the space requirement for a wheelchair at the toilet it really takes away the vanity area.  You think they could design it a little better.


----------



## alisonslp

We just returned from Disney and stayed one night at VGF. I can't wait to go back and stay longer! I really wanted to experience the lake parade (is it the ELP?) and the fireworks but hubby wanted to go have dinner at Morimoto (would not recommend it). I LOVED the décor of the VGF.  We were in a 1bdrm 1417, I think. Overlooked the wedding area (also gorgeous!).  Huge soaking tub (yes, I took advantage of it!) The only thing I thought was really strange was the outrageously large shower that made no sense because the shower heads were in the middle of the shower but the bench and toiletry area were on opposite sides, so you had to get out of the spray to get your soap/shampoo or to sit down. just made no sense to me. Now, if they had sprays along the wall, that would be cool!


----------



## freediverdude

I stayed in 1524 a couple months ago, that is connected to 1526 the handicapped 1 bedroom, and 1524 is also handicapped, a studio.  It doesn't have the walk in shower, that side of the bathroom is just a big toilet area with grab bars, so I was pretty disappointed.  Also the kitchenette was awkward because the counter was lowered and had a smaller fridge I believe.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lisa Ronan said:


> Nolefan, Is there any chance you ever rent out your BCV points? I am trying to find points for this December.



You need to go to the rent/trade board to find someone to rent from.


----------



## lovewdwfun

Hello! I am looking for some advice on a room request for standard view one-bedroom. I have already requested that it is not handicapped accessible - that will not work with my DS who is a new walker. We will be traveling with a baby, DS3, DD6, and DS8. It would be amazing to see fireworks from our room, since the little ones will probably be in bed by then. A high floor would be great for the view, but the ground floor would make it easier to get in and out with the stroller and kids. Being by the pool or main building would be nice for refillable mugs and easy transportation...but we also plan to do the Poly and TTC a few times so it would be nice to be by there too. So, it seems like I will be happy with whatever room we get and shouldn't bother putting in any more requests! I just wanted to check here first. Are there any bad rooms I should try to avoid or are they all as great as they seem?!


----------



## disneynutz

lovewdwfun said:


> Hello! I am looking for some advice on a room request for standard view one-bedroom. I have already requested that it is not handicapped accessible - that will not work with my DS who is a new walker. We will be traveling with a baby, DS3, DD6, and DS8. It would be amazing to see fireworks from our room, since the little ones will probably be in bed by then. A high floor would be great for the view, but the ground floor would make it easier to get in and out with the stroller and kids. Being by the pool or main building would be nice for refillable mugs and easy transportation...but we also plan to do the Poly and TTC a few times so it would be nice to be by there too. So, it seems like I will be happy with whatever room we get and shouldn't bother putting in any more requests! I just wanted to check here first. Are there any bad rooms I should try to avoid or are they all as great as they seem?!



VGF is a very small resort, 4 minute walk to the elevators from any room. Standard rooms are standard for a reason, fireworks view is hit or miss.

You don't want the standard view rooms facing the front of the resort, you want to face the GF.

 Bill


----------



## amy66b

lovewdwfun said:


> Hello! I am looking for some advice on a room request for standard view one-bedroom. I have already requested that it is not handicapped accessible - that will not work with my DS who is a new walker. We will be traveling with a baby, DS3, DD6, and DS8. It would be amazing to see fireworks from our room, since the little ones will probably be in bed by then. A high floor would be great for the view, but the ground floor would make it easier to get in and out with the stroller and kids. Being by the pool or main building would be nice for refillable mugs and easy transportation...but we also plan to do the Poly and TTC a few times so it would be nice to be by there too. So, it seems like I will be happy with whatever room we get and shouldn't bother putting in any more requests! I just wanted to check here first. Are there any bad rooms I should try to avoid or are they all as great as they seem?!


We stayed in room 1525 in a standard 2 bedroom and had an awesome view every night of the fireworks.  While there is no 1 bedroom on the 5th floor I would think room 1427 that's a 1 bedroom would have a great view as well.  When I booked I actually asked for a high floor with the room number ending in "25."  Also page one of this thread shows a map of the rooms and then there are some photos for most of the rooms. Hope this helps.


----------



## kittyab

We went to the boat launch for the fireworks.     It gives us a good reason to get out of our room and explore the resort.


----------



## pkhosla

Disney Spaz said:


> We recently stayed in standard studio 1605. Here are the day time views
> 
> to the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> to the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Matty B13

Does anyone know a good strategy to get a firework view in a standard 2BR at VGF, we are staying next May and it will be our first at VGF.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

Matty B13 said:


> Does anyone know a good strategy to get a firework view in a standard 2BR at VGF, we are staying next May and it will be our first at VGF.


Request a high floor with a view of the resort grounds


----------



## Matty B13

MelissaFromRI said:


> Request a high floor with a view of the resort grounds


Thanks, put our request in.


----------



## DancesWithCats

wdrl said:


> The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa has a total of 100 vacation homes:
> 
> 6  -  Lake View Grand Villas
> 30 -  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 17 -  Lake View Dedicated Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 30 -  Standard View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 17 -  Lake View Lock-Off Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes
> 
> Each Lock-Off Two-Bedroom vacation Home can be booked as a two-bedroom villa, or separately as a studio or a one-bedroom villa.
> 
> The following maps show the location of the room numbers for the villas at VGF.  The Lake View villas are colored blue and the Standard View villas are colored green.
> 
> *Post #2 has links to photos showing views from the VGF villas.*  If you have a photo you want to post, add it to this thread and i will add your villa to the list.
> 
> When looking at the maps, the Seven Seas Lagoon is on the right and the monorail tracks are to the lower left.  The main Grand Floridian Resort is to the upper left of the map, and the entrance to the VGF building is at the bottom of the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the map given to Grand Floridian guests at check-in.  VGF and its designated parking lot are near the bottom of the map.



Does anyone know where the elevators are in the GFV?  Are they loud, or noisy?  We will be traveling with a 2 month old, and 3 small children who are all light sleepers.  I know I am not guaranteed a request, but thought I would at least try to see if anyone knows where the elevators are, and which room or location might work best.  I have heard the rooms are a bit noisy. Is one floor more noisy than another.  I know, I know, silly question.   We are not complainers, and will just go with what ever we get, but it would be nice to put in a request if we can.  We're just happy, and lucky to be staying there in a 2 bedroom to boot.  Woo Hoo!


----------



## disneynutz

DancesWithCats said:


> Does anyone know where the elevators are in the GFV?  Are they loud, or noisy?  We will be traveling with a 2 month old, and 3 small children who are all light sleepers.  I know I am not guaranteed a request, but thought I would at least try to see if anyone knows where the elevators are, and which room or location might work best.  I have heard the rooms are a bit noisy. Is one floor more noisy than another.  I know, I know, silly question.   We are not complainers, and will just go with what ever we get, but it would be nice to put in a request if we can.  We're just happy, and lucky to be staying there in a 2 bedroom to boot.  Woo Hoo!



Never had a noise issue, elevators are new and off the lobby. 

 Bill


----------



## pepperandchips

DancesWithCats said:


> Does anyone know where the elevators are in the GFV?  Are they loud, or noisy?  We will be traveling with a 2 month old, and 3 small children who are all light sleepers.  I know I am not guaranteed a request, but thought I would at least try to see if anyone knows where the elevators are, and which room or location might work best.  I have heard the rooms are a bit noisy. Is one floor more noisy than another.  I know, I know, silly question.   We are not complainers, and will just go with what ever we get, but it would be nice to put in a request if we can.  We're just happy, and lucky to be staying there in a 2 bedroom to boot.  Woo Hoo!



If you look at the floor plan from the first page (where you quoted) the elevators are in that corner between rooms ending in -13 and -25, so as long as you don't get a room ending in -13 or -25 I think you will be fine. It looks like there may even be service areas adjoining the elevators. For what it's worth, VGF was the quietest resort stay we've had - we rarely even ran into other guests and the hallways were very serene. I found this floor plan from google images - ignore the big red oval, that was regarding grand villas.


----------



## ajksmom

FWIW we are currently staying in a 2 BR villa #1513. The MBR backs up to the elevators and we do not hear them at all. 

Also villas #xx19 will also back up to a "service" elevator used for luggage/housekeeping only.


----------



## DancesWithCats

Thank you all! This is exactly the information I have been looking for.  It sounds as if I can at least make an informed request, and even if I don't get it, the resort sounds as if it is quiet enough to not be a problem.  Thank you again for taking the time to answer my questions.  I love this site!


----------



## mcarr1635

We will be staying in a standard view 2BR in 3 weeks.  We are really excited to stay in this resort. 
Love this forum.   Very informative


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

We love the elevators at VGF. They are fast and quiet. And it may be our imagination.... but to us it sounds like the elevator uses voices from the movie "Inside Out". When you get a car that is going up, you get a very chipper voice that says "Going Up!". And when the car is going down, you get a sad, mournful, depressed voice saying "going down".

This is probably just our imagination, since I'm pretty sure VGF was built before the movie came out. We still get a kick out of it, though.


----------



## monique5

Just verifying,  you can check-in directly @ the VGF. Thanks!


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

monique5 said:


> Just verifying,  you can check-in directly @ the VGF. Thanks!


Yes. There are CMs in the VGF Lobby to check you in.


----------



## disneynutz

miTnosnhoJ said:


> Yes. There are CMs in the VGF Lobby to check you in.



Until 10:00 PM.

 Bill


----------



## monique5

Quick question, last stay looking @ red roof (i believe 2nd floor), not cool, but lovely room. 

Standard Studio Room Request ---- request highest floor facing GF, that is not HA. Do not request a specific room or request room ending in xx25, for example. TIA!


----------



## DenLo

monique5 said:


> Quick question, last stay looking @ red roof (i believe 2nd floor), not cool, but lovely room.
> 
> Standard Studio Room Request ---- request highest floor facing GF, that is not HA. Do not request a specific room or request room ending in xx25, for example. TIA!



I am having trouble figuring out what is your question.  Is it about the room request you want to make?  If so, I would not add the comment about no HA room, because the Room Assigner might miss the word *no* and assign you a handicap room.


----------



## monique5

DenLo said:


> I am having trouble figuring out what is your question.  Is it about the room request you want to make?  If so, I would not add the comment about no HA room, because the Room Assigner might miss the word *no* and assign you a handicap room.




I want to do a room request. Some are requesting certain room numbers, OP posting not good to request specific room number. A few posts indicated requesting a room ending in xx25. Others stated requesting highest floor facing GF. I just don't want to see the red roof if at all possible again. So wanting advice on wording for room request. Thanks!


----------



## DenLo

monique5 said:


> I want to do a room request. Some are requesting certain room numbers, OP posting not good to request specific room number. A few posts indicated requesting a room ending in xx25. Others stated requesting highest floor facing GF. I just don't want to see the red roof if at all possible again. So wanting advice on wording for room request. Thanks!



Then I would request a room facing GF and perhaps make a second request for a high floor.  I wouldn't say high floor facing GF, because you might get the high floor facing the front of the resort and see the red roof again.


----------



## MadamG2U

We are staying one night before a cruise.  Originally had OKW and checking around saw that one night at GF so I grabbed it.  We now have a one bed standard view.  Never stayed here, what kind of view can I expect?

MadamG2U


----------



## ajksmom

Booked a 2BR standard view. My request to MS was high floor, resort view. 

Our room #1513 looked out towards the monorail and to the right we had a glimpse of the pool/lagoon and at night the MK fireworks.


----------



## kboo

So - for a standard view studio, is requesting "xx29", high floor, the best request to make? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wdrl

kboo said:


> So - for a standard view studio, is requesting "xx29", high floor, the best request to make? Thanks in advance!



Your request is easy to understand, but . . .

Keep in mind that there are only four villas that have room numbers ending in "xx29" and one of them is a ground floor villa.  You may be limiting yourself to a very small number of possible villas with such a specific request.  If those four villas are not available on the day you check in, what do you think the room assigner will do?


----------



## kboo

wdrl said:


> Your request is easy to understand, but . . .
> 
> Keep in mind that there are only four villas that have room numbers ending in "xx29" and one of them is a ground floor villa.  You may be limiting yourself to a very small number of possible villas with such a specific request.  If those four villas are not available on the day you check in, what do you think the room assigner will do?


My apologies, as I was trying to be concise and probably lost content in doing so. 

Ideally would like a chance of seeing MK fireworks, and it looks like "xx29" studios are the best ones for that. Are there other studios that fit the bill? Also, other than the dreaded 1221 red roof view and the HA ones that don't have the walk in shower, are there any other standard studios that are less than desirable?


----------



## disneynutz

kboo said:


> My apologies, as I was trying to be concise and probably lost content in doing so.
> 
> Ideally would like a chance of seeing MK fireworks, and it looks like "xx29" studios are the best ones for that. Are there other studios that fit the bill? Also, other than the dreaded 1221 red roof view and the HA ones that don't have the walk in shower, are there any other standard studios that are less than desirable?



These are standard view rooms, if Disney thought that any of them were an MK view of fireworks view, they would charge more for the room. That doesn't mean that you might not be lucky and get a room that has a partial fireworks view but I wouldn't count on it. Anytime that you request a room that reduces the available pool, the odds of success is reduced. 

Good luck 

 Bill


----------



## freediverdude

kboo said:


> My apologies, as I was trying to be concise and probably lost content in doing so.
> 
> Ideally would like a chance of seeing MK fireworks, and it looks like "xx29" studios are the best ones for that. Are there other studios that fit the bill? Also, other than the dreaded 1221 red roof view and the HA ones that don't have the walk in shower, are there any other standard studios that are less than desirable?



Like Bill above said, there are a few rooms where you may be able to see high fireworks from Magic Kingdom over rooftops, but you're not going to be getting some direct fireworks view or view of any theme park buildings like a theme park view room category at GF or Poly or CR.  I wouldn't bother with requesting that unless it's going to be your only chance at glimpsing any fireworks for your whole trip due to bedtimes or something like that.


----------



## kboo

freediverdude said:


> Like Bill above said, there are a few rooms where you may be able to see high fireworks from Magic Kingdom over rooftops, but you're not going to be getting some direct fireworks view or view of any theme park buildings like a theme park view room category at GF or Poly or CR.  I wouldn't bother with requesting that unless it's going to be your only chance at glimpsing any fireworks for your whole trip due to bedtimes or something like that.


So.... are you and Bill saying not to bother with a room request, then?


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

If it was me, I would ask for an upper floor on the side looking toward the Grand Floridian Main Lobby and the Pool. That way you have a good shot at seeing the FireWorks. We usually go down to the dock area where you have a great view and can hear the music.


----------



## freediverdude

kboo said:


> So.... are you and Bill saying not to bother with a room request, then?


 
Well you can request something like higher floor or facing main building or something if you prefer one side of the building over the other.  I did that and got a room on an upper floor kind of facing the monorail with the main building off to the right.  There aren't many bad views except for the couple that face out at the portico roof, just luck of the draw on those two.


----------



## lexybear

hey guys i just booked a lake view studio, without looking through every room link are there any studios that have a fireworks view?


----------



## DenLo

A nu


lexybear said:


> hey guys i just booked a lake view studio, without looking through every room link are there any studios that have a fireworks view?



You might want to check out some of the standard view rooms that end in XX11 and XX28.  Any of the ones that face the beach pool should have a view of the fireworks.


----------



## pepperandchips

lexybear said:


> hey guys i just booked a lake view studio, without looking through every room link are there any studios that have a fireworks view?



Your best bet for lake view and fireworks is a unit ending in -14. I know there are a lot of links as you mentioned but not many that match your booking category (only rooms ending in -04, -10, and -14) so it's probably worth a few minutes to check out.


----------



## MadamG2U

We have a standard one bedroom.  Are there elevators, my mom has a problem with stairs. 

MadamG2U


----------



## Mousewerks

MadamG2U said:


> We have a standard one bedroom.  Are there elevators, my mom has a problem with stairs.
> 
> MadamG2U



Yes, there are elevators.. VGF is very nice...


----------



## Airb330

Room 1429 standard view 

CM said we'd be able to see fireworks but we were either in parks or at TotWL for them. Great room, possibly my favorite view so far.


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

Airb330 said:


> Room 1429 standard view
> 
> CM said we'd be able to see fireworks but we were either in parks or at TotWL for them. Great room, possibly my favorite view so far.


Yes, you can, if you had been there.

We were in 1129, and we could see the very tip top of the fireworks.  If we have been up higher, we would have been able to see more.


----------



## KPlanck

Joining the thread. We just booked a lagoon view studio for one night in July for one day at MK on our way to DVB for a week.


----------



## wdrl

Airb330 said:


> Room 1429 standard view
> 
> CM said we'd be able to see fireworks but we were either in parks or at TotWL for them. Great room, possibly my favorite view so far.


Thanks, Airb330, for contributing your photo!


----------



## ivanp91

Airb330 said:


> Room 1429 standard view
> 
> CM said we'd be able to see fireworks but we were either in parks or at TotWL for them. Great room, possibly my favorite view so far.



I stayed in the room directly below (1329) a month ago. Watched the fireworks several nights, the trees blocked a little bit but for the most part it was a top notch spot for viewing.


----------



## MouseOfCards

twinsouvenirs said:


> Gotta agree there  Sometimes you have to wonder why they didn't just turn that one into a staff lounge or utility/storage room... or even a concierge room. I bet enough VGF owners would pay a point premium or even cash to add a concierge option!


What a great idea!


----------



## MouseOfCards

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And the view from 1201 (Grand Villa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking from the end of the balcony around the side of the building:


Kat, were you able to see fireworks from this grand villa?


----------



## hthrbells

What are the odds of getting a studio the first week of Dec at the 7 month mark? Also can you hear the steam train from MK on the balcony?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hthrbells said:


> What are the odds of getting a studio the first week of Dec at the 7 month mark? Also can you hear the steam train from MK on the balcony?



IMO next to 'nil.  Even owners trying to book at 11 months can get shut out for that time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MouseOfCards said:


> Kat, were you able to see fireworks from this grand villa?



Sorry, I just saw it on a tour and didn't see the view at night, however I think that all the GV's would have some view of the fireworks with it being better from the higher floors and just seeing the higher fireworks from the lower floors.


----------



## pepperandchips

hthrbells said:


> What are the odds of getting a studio the first week of Dec at the 7 month mark? Also can you hear the steam train from MK on the balcony?



Are you a DVC member? You can check availability now if so. If not, I will tell you that there is only one night available that week for 2017 in either studio category so it doesn't look good. If you are a member I would book what you can at 7 months and waitlist the rest and cross your fingers.


----------



## pirate33

Monorail view...

We have booked a dedicated 2BR standard view room for next month, and my goal is to get a good monorail view so I can geek out and my family can be amused at my geekiness.  Anyway, I'm sure I'm not the first one with this request so could anyone share a room request list to submit to MS with this goal in mind?  Of course, I am aware of the 1 or 2 awful view rooms and hope that bad luck will not come our way...


----------



## disneynutz

pirate33 said:


> Monorail view...
> 
> We have booked a dedicated 2BR standard view room for next month, and my goal is to get a good monorail view so I can geek out and my family can be amused at my geekiness.  Anyway, I'm sure I'm not the first one with this request so could anyone share a room request list to submit to MS with this goal in mind?  Of course, I am aware of the 1 or 2 awful view rooms and hope that bad luck will not come our way...



The beginning of this thread has photos of views from different rooms, rooms facing the front of the resort has the best views of the monorail. Requesting a "monorail view" might get better results instead of specific room numbers.

 Bill


----------



## DancesWithCats

pirate33 said:


> Monorail view...
> 
> We have booked a dedicated 2BR standard view room for next month, and my goal is to get a good monorail view so I can geek out and my family can be amused at my geekiness.  Anyway, I'm sure I'm not the first one with this request so could anyone share a room request list to submit to MS with this goal in mind?  Of course, I am aware of the 1 or 2 awful view rooms and hope that bad luck will not come our way...



Try for any 2 bedroom standard ending in 25.  We stayed in a standard, 2 bedroom  #1225 in December, and oh my gosh, the views were amazing.  From our balcony, we saw the monorail, but also the fireworks show every night, and a pretty view of the Grand Floridian grounds.  It was so beautiful.   I think a monorail view would be a pretty easy request to get because many of the standard rooms are on the monorail side.  I'm sure the higher floors would be even better, but I can't imagine how it could get any better.  Just thinking about that room brings beautiful memories.  Also, you could look at the map, and see what room are on the same side as rooms ending in 25.   Next time we go, I am going to beg, plead, bribe to be in #1225.  Oh, and I personally would ask that it not be ground floor.   Can I come, please?  I promise I won't take up much room, lol.  Good Luck!!


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

pirate33 said:


> Monorail view...
> 
> We have booked a dedicated 2BR standard view room for next month, and my goal is to get a good monorail view so I can geek out and my family can be amused at my geekiness.  Anyway, I'm sure I'm not the first one with this request so could anyone share a room request list to submit to MS with this goal in mind?  Of course, I am aware of the 1 or 2 awful view rooms and hope that bad luck will not come our way...


I think you can see the monorail from just about any room except possibly the Grand Villas. 
If you want to maximize the monorail view, look out over Senses Spa, and the DVC Parking Lot.
On the side that looks over the pool and the main lobby, you can still see a good view of the monorail to the left.
Even the Lake View can see the monorail, but it is farther away.


----------



## 4DisneyAddicts

My first VGF trip is in a few weeks, a Mother's Day weekend trip with friends. 
I have two questions about the villas and am having trouble finding posts with answers, so I hope it's okay to ask here.
1- I have a 2 BR standard view.  On the DVC member site it doesn't say whether it is dedicated or not.  How do I know I will receive a dedicated room and not a lock off ?
2- when visiting DW last month I walked over to the GF to get a feeling for the layout of the villa area and noticed the cabanas. I booked one for my group since it is Mothers Day and I thought it would be special.  I figured it might save us the trouble of trying to find 6 seats together by the pool.  We have morning spa appointments so we won't be able to get out early to select good seats. Also, I didn't notice many umbrellas or shaded areas and I don't like to sit in direct sun for long periods of time. Has anyone ever stayed in a cabana at the GF?
It's $318 for the day and I want to make sure it will be worth it.  I'm specifically wondering about space for 6 adults, is it enough?  Also, it seems like a noisy location since the slide and Children's area is nearby.  Any thoughts on that are appreciated as well. 

I am arranging this mom's getaway and really want to make it special, so I appreciate any insights or suggestions.


----------



## MouseOfCards

4DisneyAddicts said:


> My first VGF trip is in a few weeks, a Mother's Day weekend trip with friends.
> I have two questions about the villas and am having trouble finding posts with answers, so I hope it's okay to ask here.
> 1- I have a 2 BR standard view.  On the DVC member site it doesn't say whether it is dedicated or not.  How do I know I will receive a dedicated room and not a lock off ?


If it's a lock off room, the reservation will say it. Otherwise, it's a dedicated 2-BR.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

The cabana should be nice. I think you can cancel until the day before, so you should be able to go out and look at them to make sure they meet your needs. There are only six cabanas. If you have a reservation, they will hold one for you.


----------



## fast43

I love all of the room recommendations and pictures, greatly appreciated.  However, I have a simple request.  As everyone knows, DVC doesn't allow specific room requests.  So, what should I request for our room location?  I'm not sure what we are looking for as we have a standard view, one bedroom booked for the week of Memorial Day and would like some suggestions as to what room requests I should place.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Airb330

We finally booked a 7-night stay next Spring using our VGF points since we added on again (add-on-itis is expensive  ); previously we've only did 2-3 night stays as we only had 50 points.  I completely forget what I even requested in my emails to get nice views; I remember "high floor" but nothing else. Anything in that 'wing' facing the GF itself is great. The other side standard view, of the wedding pavilion is OK (room 1515 area), but we do prefer the monorail/GF side. I'll have to think up what I said before that snagged me 1429 and 1611 on our last two trips. Something about a high floor overlooking the fountain perhaps? 

As long as we don't get the dreaded 1221 again...We did our time there once! Ironically that was the only time I didn't request a specific view (we were sick and should have stayed home really, so I was happy someone else could enjoy a better view). Next week we couldn't get VGF for 3 nights in a row as we booked at only 6 1/2 months for Memorial Day, but we did get the Poly for 4 nights instead! We are excited to try the Poly, but I know we'll still be missing VGF; does anyone know if there is a poly view thread so I can contribute?


----------



## holden

We have an upcoming stay in a 2BR.  What are the room #s I should try to avoid? I didn't realize that there were "dreaded" room at VGF!


----------



## disneynutz

holden said:


> We have an upcoming stay in a 2BR.  What are the room #s I should try to avoid? I didn't realize that there were "dreaded" room at VGF!



Are you in a standard room? Dreaded is in the eye of the beholder, 1221 is a standard view room looking out the front of the resort towards the Senses Spa building. Post 1 of this thread has a map of the building with photos.

 Bill


----------



## holden

disneynutz said:


> Are you in a standard room? Dreaded is in the eye of the beholder, 1221 is a standard view room looking out the front of the resort towards the Senses Spa building. Post 1 of this thread has a map of the building with photos.
> 
> Bill



Thanks! We are in a standard room. I'll take a look at the maps.


----------



## Dizholic

This will be my first time staying at the Grand Floridan Villas. Is there a store to buy groceries?


----------



## Matty B13

There is a small store in the Main Floridian Building, where you can buy milk, eggs, and a few other things, but not much.  It is on the first floor between the main lobby and the entrance to 1900 Park Fare.
A Publix is about a 10 minute drive from the Villas.


----------



## disneynutz

All DVC resorts have some type of small store. If you have access to the member website there is a shopping list for each store that will give you an idea of what they have available, they will also deliver to your room. There are also several delivery options for local off property grocery stores.

 Bill


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

Dizholic said:


> This will be my first time staying at the Grand Floridan Villas. Is there a store to buy groceries?


Yes. It is very similar to the stores in other deluxes.  You can generally get the items that are available in the pre-purchase list.

**should have refreshed before I answered. Redundant with above answer.


----------



## mintwax

The map with room numbers is no longer visible on the first page.  Can anyone else see it, or is it just my computer?


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

I can't see it either. It looks like a problem with someone's photobucket account.


----------



## Airb330

I never realized how many people used photobucket until now! Keep sending in photos, everyone, so we can re-build up some of the room views we lost.


----------



## debedo

Bumping this thread up just to say we added an extra day to our vacation and will be staying at the Grand for one night in April....our first stay Here and so excited!! Then we will move on over to Copper Creek for a week and then the Boardwalk, yep trying a triple stay... thank you Bell Services....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I just booked a standard view for next September. What rooms or location are best to request?


----------



## supersnoop

I’m curious; can a HA studio be connected to a non-HA 1-bedroom?  I see that in the maps, but I would imagine they’d both be HA so that the full lockoff would be, too.


----------



## DenLo

supersnoop said:


> I’m curious; can a HA studio be connected to a non-HA 1-bedroom?  I see that in the maps, but I would imagine they’d both be HA so that the full lockoff would be, too.



Yes they can and they are.


----------



## CarolynFH

So, are the views from 1220 and 1222 as bad as that from 1221? Or do they have redeeming qualities?


----------



## kittyab

we love the view of the monorail


----------



## bumbershoot

Silly question! My cousin and I are staying in a villa studio for 5 nights for Princess. In the interests of making little things super easy to find, I had the thought of using magnet hooks like on a cruise, to hold things like running hats, magicbands, etc. Are the doors metal?

I’ve only been there once and I can’t recall. 

And that one time yielded what must have been villa 1429, which was awesome, and I hope to get similar luck. 


I’m so excited that three separate waitlists resulted in this relatively long stay. We’ve been at bay lake studio the last two Princess weekends, which is a bit of a squeeze, so I’m happy.


----------



## DenLo

bumbershoot said:


> Silly question! My cousin and I are staying in a villa studio for 5 nights for Princess. In the interests of making little things super easy to find, I had the thought of using magnet hooks like on a cruise, to hold things like running hats, magicbands, etc. Are the doors metal?
> 
> I’ve only been there once and I can’t recall.
> 
> And that one time yielded what must have been villa 1429, which was awesome, and I hope to get similar luck.
> 
> 
> I’m so excited that three separate waitlists resulted in this relatively long stay. We’ve been at bay lake studio the last two Princess weekends, which is a bit of a squeeze, so I’m happy.



Not all of the DVC resorts have metal doors. I am not sure about VGF.  They could be metal.  Have you thought about bring suction cup hooks instead?


----------



## bbn1122

Matty B13 said:


> There is a small store in the Main Floridian Building, where you can buy milk, eggs, and a few other things, but not much.  It is on the first floor between the main lobby and the entrance to 1900 Park Fare.
> A Publix is about a 10 minute drive from the Villas.



We always use Green Grocer delivery service.  The service is easy to use, login, shop, schedule delivery day and time.

I usually have the groceries delivered around our arrival time or prior.  Bell hop service will keep everything cold or frozen till you arrive.  Just call them and they bring everything up to your villa.


----------



## Mynamewastaken

We booked a lake view studio and got a text we are in room 1604. One post says its a studioand one says 2 bedroom.... any ideas on what it is?


----------



## DenLo

Mynamewastaken said:


> We booked a lake view studio and got a text we are in room 1604. One post says its a studioand one says 2 bedroom.... any ideas on what it is?



Is this a cash room?  Boulder Ridge Villas (VWL) Doesn't have lake view rooms as a category for points and I cannot find that room number on the maps I have of BRV/VWL nor for Copper Creek Villas.  Did you book a Wilderness Lodge room?   I sure hope I am wrong.

BTW, upgrades from a studio to a 2BR is extremely rare.  In fact upgrades for DVC rooms is very rare.  It usually means something was wrong with your assigned room.

Edit:  Never mind, boy did I get on the wrong thread.


----------



## CarolynFH

Mynamewastaken said:


> We booked a lake view studio and got a text we are in room 1604. One post says its a studioand one says 2 bedroom.... any ideas on what it is?



It may be the studio side of a 2 bedroom lockoff.


----------



## CarolynFH

DenLo said:


> Is this a cash room?  Boulder Ridge Villas (VWL) Doesn't have lake view rooms as a category for points and I cannot find that room number on the maps I have of BRV/VWL nor for Copper Creek Villas.  Did you book a Wilderness Lodge room?   I sure hope I am wrong.
> 
> BTW, upgrades from a studio to a 2BR is extremely rare.  In fact upgrades for DVC rooms is very rare.  It usually means something was wrong with your assigned room.



Denise, I think you got your threads mixed up! This is re VGF!


----------



## Mynamewastaken

oPPS MEANT FOR gf


----------



## CarolynFH

Mynamewastaken said:


> oPPS MEANT FOR gf



I believe 1604 is a room number for the GF Villas, 6th floor. Can’t find the floor plans right now but based on my current knowledge it should be lake view as you booked.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

1604 is the last studio down the hall towards the Grand Villa. If you combine it with 1602 (1 BR), you have a 2BR lock-off. It has a nice Lake View.


----------



## Mynamewastaken

Thanks!


----------



## DenLo

CarolynFH said:


> Denise, I think you got your threads mixed up! This is re VGF!



So embarrassing.  Never mind.


----------



## CarolynFH

DenLo said:


> So embarrassing.  Never mind.



Don’t worry! I’m watching so many resort threads I have to scroll up all the time to figure out which one they’re talking about!


----------



## IDreamofPoly

We just booked a week in September in a 1bedroom standard view  I'll be sure to come back and post pics.  So glad to be back at the grand.  It's our first time at GFV.


----------



## Airb330

I asked for a fountain view, but ended up on the other side somehow. Nice monorail and water view. Can see the contemporary from the corner.

Room 1515 Standard Studio


----------



## kittyab

we love the monorail view.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Airb330 said:


> I asked for a fountain view, but ended up on the other side somehow. Nice monorail and water view. Can see the contemporary from the corner.
> 
> Room 1515 Standard Studio



Believe we had the room last year - it's a nice view!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We received a dramatic upgrade for our 50th Anniversary stay....instead of a standard view studio, we we given a lake view two bedroom.  VGF has beautiful accommodations, and it’s CMs really made us feel special!!  Thank you!!


----------



## DenLo

bobbiwoz said:


> We received a dramatic upgrade for our 50th Anniversary stay....instead of a standard view studio, we we given a lake view two bedroom.  VGF has beautiful accommodations, and it’s CMs really made us feel special!!  Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 325192 View attachment 325193 View attachment 325194



Wow, that is impressive Bobbi. Happy Anniversary!  I am amazed they had a 2 bedroom available.  Was this pre-cruise?


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> Wow, that is impressive Bobbi. Happy Anniversary!  I am amazed they had a 2 bedroom available.  Was this pre-cruise?


Post cruise.  Just this past Friday night.  We noticed a glitch in MDE, suddenly we had TWO villas at VGF, a studio, AND a two bedroom.  THIS WAS BEFORE WE EVER GOT TO WDW!  So, it was not like we got the anniversary buttons and they decided to upgrade us.  I have no idea how it happened.  However, I do believe it was the CM who checked us in who got us the cake.
We were also gifted champagne, 2 glasses at Narcoosees, and cakes to take home.


----------



## tidefan

bobbiwoz said:


> We received a dramatic upgrade for our 50th Anniversary stay....instead of a standard view studio, we we given a lake view two bedroom.  VGF has beautiful accommodations, and it’s CMs really made us feel special!!  Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 325192 View attachment 325193 View attachment 325194


@bobbiwoz , are you still there?  If so,  I’ll wave across the lake at you. We are in Tokelau at the moment...

And congrats on your anniversary (and upgrade)!


----------



## bobbiwoz

tidefan said:


> @bobbiwoz , are you still there?  If so,  I’ll wave across the lake at you. We are in Tokelau at the moment...
> 
> And congrats on your anniversary (and upgrade)!


Aww, no, we are home.  Thank you.


----------



## bbn1122

bobbiwoz said:


> We received a dramatic upgrade for our 50th Anniversary stay....instead of a standard view studio, we we given a lake view two bedroom.  VGF has beautiful accommodations, and it’s CMs really made us feel special!!  Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 325192 View attachment 325193 View attachment 325194




Wow congratulations!  We will be there in August, celebrating our 30th Anniversary and our youngest’s graduation from HS.  I should make sure MS knows.  We are already in a 2bedroom but I love the special attention you get when Disney know you are celebrating!!


----------



## kboo

bobbiwoz said:


> We received a dramatic upgrade for our 50th Anniversary stay....instead of a standard view studio, we we given a lake view two bedroom.  VGF has beautiful accommodations, and it’s CMs really made us feel special!!  Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 325192 View attachment 325193 View attachment 325194



That's awesome! Happy anniversary! Did you make sure to sleep in all the beds and sit in all the seats??


----------



## bobbiwoz

kboo said:


> That's awesome! Happy anniversary! Did you make sure to sleep in all the beds and sit in all the seats??



No, but we kept going back to the extra bedroom and smiled.

Our friends, of whom we had no idea that they would be at WDW for the day, had already paid for a room at Caribbean Beach Resort.  This friend had been my Maid of Honor, and we have been friends since kindergarten.  They happily shared our goodies, and took the extras. What a happy surprise, to be able to share the experience with friends.


----------



## wdrl

These photos are courtesy of *BWV Dreaming*.  They show the view from VGF #1515, a standard view studio on the 5th floor.

Looking left toward the Polynesian Resort:  

 

Looking right toward the monorail:

 

Night time view looking toward the Polynesian with the Wedding Chapel in the foreground:


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Room view for dedicated 2 bedroom 6th floor room 1612 from October.   King bedroom overlooks the rooftop of the 5th floor.


----------



## lizdis1

Gorgeous photos! My husband and I are thinking of buying DVC with VGF as our home resort. What have your experiences been with booking around Jan 1st? I would hate to buy VGF and not get to actually stay there.


----------



## pirate33

ercrbc said:


> We just checked out of a Standard View 1BR on the 6th floor. Room 1609. View was AMAZING.



We just stayed in this room and loved it!!  Pure heaven.


----------



## abisnail

Can anyone tell me if the grand villas have views of fireworks?


----------



## Networth

lizdis1 said:


> Gorgeous photos! My husband and I are thinking of buying DVC with VGF as our home resort. What have your experiences been with booking around Jan 1st? I would hate to buy VGF and not get to actually stay there.



Can be tough especially studios (don’t know how many points you plan to buy). We often do 1 or 2 bedrooms which helps but New Years is still a major Holiday.



abisnail said:


> Can anyone tell me if the grand villas have views of fireworks?



Yes, some are visible over Big Pine Key. It’s not the best view though. Poly or Contemporary are better for fireworks. The GF is better for everything else (yes I am biased).


----------



## sndral

lizdis1 said:


> Gorgeous photos! My husband and I are thinking of buying DVC with VGF as our home resort. What have your experiences been with booking around Jan 1st? I would hate to buy VGF and not get to actually stay there.


Can’t speak for studios as I prefer the 1 br.s so wasn’t watching studio availability, but we have a 1 br. standard view booked for 1/1/2020 - 1/12/2020, which we got right at 11 months.


----------



## Airb330

I love 1515, thanks for those photos! I think it's my favorite standard view room.

Speaking of standard view rooms, I was "lucky" enough to get *1421 *a few weeks ago. While it's better than 1221 (had that in December 2014), it still isn't a great view considering I requested a fountain view. Oh well, some of us need to be in the XX21 rooms from time to time. I hope I am not in one for another 5 years though to be honest. Here's the good parts of the view, the rest was mostly a roof line. Sorry I didn't take a panoramic like normal, but just imagine a roof in between both photos! It would be nice to link these to post #2, since the other linked photo for 1421 seems to have vanished over the years.


----------



## JasonMak2000

Considering a dvc purchase at VGF.  What are the quick service dining options and how would you rate them?  We like to purchase the dining plan so the dining options are an important consideration for us.


----------



## Networth

JasonMak2000 said:


> Considering a dvc purchase at VGF.  What are the quick service dining options and how would you rate them?  We like to purchase the dining plan so the dining options are an important consideration for us.



 Gasparilla Grill is the quick service, it is our favorite resort quick service. It also happens to be the only one that is open 24/7. I would highly recommend you stay at the VGF or even GF if you have not stayed prior to making a DVC purchase for VGF.


----------



## jerseygal

Have only stayed at VGF once, but loved Gasparilos. We enjoy taking early morning walks at the Poly when we stay there and often times venture over to VGF and have lunch at Gasparillos. Don’t know if they still have it, but a few years ago they had a fabulous salad that the chefs would create in front of you, protein and some fresh vegetables, very large! So delicious made right in front of you, so fresh!


----------



## Bellecruiser

We love Gasparilos also.  They have lots of healthy options, as well as pizza and burgers.  There is plenty of table seating, also.  Although we didn’t do this, it is still wise to stay in the DVC. Fore you buy, and buy where you want to stay.  Most people only purchase enough points for a studio, and they are getting harder and harder to book at the 7 month window.


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

We are proud owners at the Grand Floridian and have finally decided to upload tons of footage of the Grand Floridian Villas.    





     (This is a video picture slideshow showing by car driving into the Grand and a map of the villas plus lake views the pool and monorail)





   (This is a 4 and a 1/2 minute full video tour of a one-bedroom villa with lake view)


Hope this helps people out.


----------



## pepperandchips

JasonMak2000 said:


> Considering a dvc purchase at VGF.  What are the quick service dining options and how would you rate them?  We like to purchase the dining plan so the dining options are an important consideration for us.





Networth said:


> Gasparilla Grill is the quick service, it is our favorite resort quick service. It also happens to be the only one that is open 24/7. I would highly recommend you stay at the VGF or even GF if you have not stayed prior to making a DVC purchase for VGF.



Captain Cook’s at the Poly is also a very short walk from the Grand Floridian Villas building and is open 24 hours as well  Gasaparilla Island Grill is fine but there is nothing there that has made me “need” to return. It certainly does not have the number of choices you’d see at a food court at the value resorts, but in my opinion, none of the deluxe resorts’ quick service do. 

On the other hand, the pork nachos at Captain Cook’s are a “must get” item every time we visit. They are a poor value on the dining plan as they are only around $9 but they are a huge portion so a great deal if you are paying out of pocket! 

Contempo Cafe at the Contemporary (quick 2 stop ride on the monorail away) is another of our favorites - we especially like their bakery case and sandwiches.


----------



## Airb330

1505


----------



## ticuljewer

amy66b said:


> We stayed in room 1525 in a standard 2 bedroom and had an awesome view every night of the fireworks.  While there is no 1 bedroom on the 5th floor I would think room 1427 that's a 1 bedroom would have a great view as well.  When I booked I actually asked for a high floor with the room number ending in "25."  Also page one of this thread shows a map of the rooms and then there are some photos for most of the rooms. Hope this helps. View attachment 184158 View attachment 184159


Would you have any pictures of the room?  On the studio side was there 2 queens OR 1queen and 1 sofa?


----------



## ticuljewer

bblanch said:


> Just back from a week in room 1525.   Dedicated 2BR Standard View.   The view was pretty spectacular.  Direct line of sight to Wishes.   Partial lake view or least the green scummy part as it touches the beach.
> 
> I quickly glanced at this thread before we left and figured a high floor ending in 25, preferably 1525, should be an awesome view but I made no room request at all leaving it to chance.   We checked in at 1030am and headed to lunch then Animal Kingdom.  I was pleasantly surprised when I got that text at about 230pm stating: "Your resort room is ready.  Your room number is 1525.  Have a magical day!"
> 
> and sorry... I did not realize you didn't have a view pic from 1525.  I'll have to check the kids cellphone pics to see if they have any.


Hi
Wondering if you gave any pictures of room?  On the studio side was there 2 queens or 1queen and 1 sofa?


----------



## Cyberc1978

ticuljewer said:


> Hi
> Wondering if you gave any pictures of room?  On the studio side was there 2 queens or 1queen and 1 sofa?


The studios does not have two queens.

A regular 2bed will have two queens, but the lockoffs will only have 1 In the studio.


----------



## ticuljewer

Cyberc1978 said:


> The studios does not have two queens.
> 
> A regular 2bed will have two queens, but the lockoffs will only have 1 In the studio.
> Yes I am aware that studios do not have 2queens but I was asking about room 1525 which is a two bedroom villa. Some 2 bedrooms are lock off and some are dedicated 2 bedroom. Hoping 1525 is a dedicated 2 bedroom.


----------



## BcIcemen

are there any 2 bedroom dedicated standard that can see fireworks. TIA


----------



## freediverdude

BcIcemen said:


> are there any 2 bedroom dedicated standard that can see fireworks. TIA



It looks like there may be only 4 units that have a chance of seeing some fireworks above the trees or above other GF buildings.  It wouldn't be like seeing the fireworks show keep in mind, it would just be seeing a little bit of the higher fireworks.  It looks like it would be units 1225, 1325, 1425, and 1525 (there isn't one on the 6th floor in this spot).  I wouldn't get hopes up, it's not hugely worth it, but if you can't get out to see any fireworks at all normally, you could request and see if you get lucky I guess.


----------



## taramesu

BcIcemen said:


> are there any 2 bedroom dedicated standard that can see fireworks. TIA



We stayed in 1513 and could see Wishes (this was in Dec 2013). My photos are linked under room 1513 on the first page of this thread.


----------



## jbh275

As I look at this.  Does this mean there are only 30 Standard Studios?  These would be the lock off 2 bedrooms.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

jbh275 said:


> As I look at this.  Does this mean there are only 30 Standard Studios?  These would be the lock off 2 bedrooms.


30 standard studios + 17 lake view studios = 47 potential 2BR lockoffs and 47 potential 1BRs. There are 6 GVs.  There are 30 standard dedicated 2BR and 17 LV. So if configured as 2BRs, there are 100 units. If configured for studios and 1BRs, there are up to 147 units.


----------



## Sea of Progress

I believe I had read somewhere that VGF rooms would be getting a soft refurb in 2021.  Do you think that will still happen?  Is it needed?  I was last there in late 2018 and my room looked to be in really good shape.


----------



## Popouri DVC

Just re-read through this thread, dreaming of our second home...

Cannot wait to return this Fall, end-of-the-world destruction notwithstanding...

SO happy this is our home Resort.


----------



## Trinity524

Pics from 1419


----------



## The Jackal

View from room 1606 2 bedroom dedicated back in 2019.


----------



## espov

hello
Is there a way to know where the elevators, exist, and pathway are? I’m going with my dad and he’s had several operations on knee and foot. I would like to know what rooms should I request to minimize his walking to and from Pool and lobby.

thanks so much


----------



## Sandisw

espov said:


> hello
> Is there a way to know where the elevators, exist, and pathway are? I’m going with my dad and he’s had several operations on knee and foot. I would like to know what rooms should I request to minimize his walking to and from Pool and lobby.
> 
> thanks so much



Only one set of elevators off the lobby so I would request that!


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

espov said:


> hello
> Is there a way to know where the elevators, exist, and pathway are? I’m going with my dad and he’s had several operations on knee and foot. I would like to know what rooms should I request to minimize his walking to and from Pool and lobby.
> 
> thanks so much


Floor maps are on the first page of this thread and following. The elevators are next to the rooms ending in 12 and 13 on each floor.
The path to the pool is to the left of the elevator on the first floor.


----------



## Airb330

1419 Dedicated 2 bedroom standard view 

I prefer and requested the other side. The room needed some TLC considering the soft refurbishment. Still a good stay overall though.


----------



## bigAWL

Airb330 said:


> 1419 Dedicated 2 bedroom standard view
> 
> I prefer and requested the other side. The room needed some TLC considering the soft refurbishment. Still a good stay overall though.


Hope you don't mind me borrowing your image.  But I was trying to imagine how the new Poly DVC tower might impact the view from here.  This is what I came up with.


----------



## sndral

bigAWL said:


> Hope you don't mind me borrowing your image.  But I was trying to imagine how the new Poly DVC tower might impact the view from here.  This is what I came upView attachment 658801.


Your rendition of a blue Poly2 building reminds me of Disney painting the huge GOTG building at Epcot blue in an attempt to have it blend into the sky. All you need to do is add a couple of green stripes along the base & viola it just ‘disappears’ .


----------



## bigAWL

sndral said:


> Your rendition of a blue Poly2 building reminds me of Disney painting the huge GOTG building at Epcot blue in an attempt to have it blend into the sky. All you need to do is add a couple of green stripes along the base & viola it just ‘disappears’ .


You must mean... Guardians of the Polynesian: Tiki Rewind... coming Summer 2024... or, you know... who knows... whenever we get around to it.


----------



## CarolynFH

sndral said:


> Your rendition of a blue Poly2 building reminds me of Disney painting the huge GOTG building at Epcot blue in an attempt to have it blend into the sky. All you need to do is add a couple of green stripes along the base & viola it just ‘disappears’ .


When aerial photos by bioreconstruct used to be posted, he'd call that color "go-away green."  Having seen the building from the Epcot parking lot shortly after they painted it, I'd have to agree with him.  It really does blend in pretty well.  The building isn't invisible, but definitely not in your face.  I don't think the Poly tower will be like that!


----------



## Airb330

bigAWL said:


> Hope you don't mind me borrowing your image.  But I was trying to imagine how the new Poly DVC tower might impact the view from here.  This is what I came up with.


No, not at all! I thought about the new building a lot when I was on that balcony. I don't think it'll be too bad. But to me personally it still looks like a Hyatt Place Honolulu. It isn't unattractive, but it doesn't match the current Poly aesthetic at all. my only thought it maybe they are purposefully making it more transitional.


CarolynFH said:


> When aerial photos by bioreconstruct used to be posted, he'd call that color "go-away green."  Having seen the building from the Epcot parking lot shortly after they painted it, I'd have to agree with him.  It really does blend in pretty well.  The building isn't invisible, but definitely not in your face.  I don't think the Poly tower will be like that!


Verizon and to a lesser extent, AT&T, are adding small cells on short poles at the resorts. In parking lots and around the pools. They are green or brown or white and frankly you wouldn't notice them unless you looked for them. AKL Parking lot (I think VZW):


----------



## Airb330

Is there a view thread for the new building? If not, we can just add it here? I am staying next week.


----------



## Nabas

Airb330 said:


> Is there a view thread for the new building? If not, we can just add it here? I am staying next week.


Try this:

https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/the-villas-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort-and-spa


----------

